# Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2009)

*Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. November 2009)

*Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bild 3 sieht echt gut aus.
Ein Traum in Weiß


----------



## Aequitas (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Echt Klasse Bilder.Und sogar eins von mir.

MfG

Dominique


----------



## computertod (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

lol, von mir is auch eins dabei (Bild 24)



> Dazu kommen Eigenbauten und gewagte Kontruktionen.


kann es sein, das sich das auf meine Wakü bezog?


----------



## NeroNobody (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



computertod schrieb:


> lol, von mir is auch eins dabei (Bild 24)
> 
> 
> kann es sein, das sich das auf meine Wakü bezog?



kann man sich schon vorstellen?!^^

lässt du den PC eigtl. offen?


----------



## gowengel (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Also die Xigmateks werden wohl immer mehr bentutzt

Hab mir auch erst letztends wieder n Pack bestellt, kommen voraussichtlich Montag  an


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

rofl der flaschen agb gefällt mir


----------



## computertod (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

gibt es jetzt eig. noch einen, der meine Wakü nicht kennt?


----------



## Bu11et (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



gowengel schrieb:


> Also die Xigmateks werden wohl immer mehr bentutzt
> 
> Hab mir auch erst letztends wieder n Pack bestellt, kommen voraussichtlich Montag  an



Isz mit auch aufgefallen. Wobei diese warscheinlich nur aus optischen gründen genommen werden. Sonst werden ja meistens NB, SW, etc. epfohlen.


----------



## theLamer (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Sehr geile Bilder, muss ich schon sagen 
Hab mein Geld leider erstmal für einen iPod touch ausgegeben, hab stark zwischen ihm und Wakü geschwankt


----------



## Lifty (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Die Frage würd sich mir nie stellen... Wakü FTW


----------



## skdiggy (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

fast alle bilder sind geil ,aber besonders geil sind die bilder von aequitas.(hoffe habs richtig geschrieben)


----------



## Axi (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Geile Bilder  würd ich auch gerne haben.


----------



## madamc (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Losmile ist der KING! HAMMER!!!

Wärs nicht so sauteuer würd ichs bei meinem PC auch so machen


----------



## Kone (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



skdiggy schrieb:


> fast alle bilder sind geil ,aber besonders geil sind die bilder von aequitas.(hoffe habs richtig geschrieben)



*Bild 24* ist ja wohl mit Abstand die hochwertigste Wakü Zusammenstellung.
Das sowohl vom Aussehen und von der Verarbeitung.

Diese extrem professionel, mit Kabelbinder angebrachte 1L Aldi Mehrwegflasche macht schon echt was her.
Da bin ich schon neidisch.

Und dann noch das Windowkid das so sauber verarbeitet ist, dass man es nichtmal richtig sieht is schon echt der Burner...

im Ernst:
1ster von Hinten, wer sowas bei der hochwertigen Konkurenz reinsetzt is zurückgeblieben oder wollte einfach mal aufzeigen wie es nicht sein sollte!
xD

MfG
Kone


----------



## T-MAXX (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bild 24

Ein Versuch Teewasser zu erzeugen?


Sind ja tolle Bilder dabei, aber solche Lichterorgeln würde ich mir nie in den Raum stellen.
_In meinem Tower blinkt nichts und leuchtet auch nichts.
Wichtig ist für mich die Vollabschirmung und die funktioniert bei meinem Xaser III V1000C absolut._


----------



## Polarbear (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

nice pics !!!

ich versteh nur ned warum ich mir ne WaKü eibauen soll, wenn ich auf den Radiator dann wieder Lüfter ohne ende packe.

Entweder ich will WaKü, damit mein Sys Leise ist.
Oder ich lass gleich meine Lüfter drin.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Polarbear schrieb:


> nice pics !!!
> 
> ich versteh nur ned warum ich mir ne WaKü eibauen soll, wenn ich auf den Radiator dann wieder Lüfter ohne ende packe.
> 
> ...


na weil viele leise lüfter immernoch leiser sind als ein lauter.durch einen radiator hat man mehr fläche um eine komponente zu kühlen und kann deshalb viele leise lüfter nehmen,die einen geringen luftstrom haben anstatt einen richtig lauten und pusten auf dem cpu kühler


----------



## Polarbear (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> na weil viele leise lüfter immernoch leiser sind als ein lauter.durch einen radiator hat man mehr fläche um eine komponente zu kühlen und kann deshalb viele leise lüfter nehmen,die einen geringen luftstrom haben anstatt einen richtig lauten und pusten auf dem cpu kühler


 

ja, aber gehts denn nicht komplett ohne Lüfter?

Weil viele leise Lüfter kann ich mir so auch einbauen.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Polarbear schrieb:


> ja, aber gehts denn nicht komplett ohne Lüfter?
> 
> Weil viele leise Lüfter kann ich mir so auch einbauen.


doch geht auch aber das kommt dann halt auf das zu kühlende system drauf an.dafür gibts auch spezielle radis.
bei einer wasserkühlung hat man außerdem noch den vorteil,dass man den radi überall platzieren kann.also auch im nebenraum oder draußen an der hauswand oder auf dem balkon.


----------



## derLordselbst (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

*@Polarbear:*
Versuche mal 9 leise Lüfter sinnvoll an einen Luftkühler für CPU und Grafikkarte zu befestigen.^^

Komplett ohne Lüfter geht, allerdings braucht man dann so viel Radiatorfläche und Pumpenpower bei Gamer-Systemen, dass man dann statt Lüfter die Pumpen hört und sich das halbe Arbeitszimmer zustellt...


----------



## BigBoymann (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Es gibt ne Menge Möglichkeiten ohne Lüfter auszukommen. 

Davon sind aber viele eher als Joke zu betrachten. 

1) Nutze eine Wasserkühlung ohne Pumpe, nur mit dem Druck der Frischwasserleitung 
2) Kompressorkühlung, sensationelle Ergebnisse, aber wirklich noch lauter als jeder Lüfter 
3) besorge dir eine alte Klimaanlage, ein Splitgerät, das Aussengerät reicht völlig und schließe dieses Dingen als Radiator an, Fläche satt und der natürliche Luftsog draußen reicht als Belüftung immer aus. (natürlcih äußert unpraktisch für LAN Gänger, dann musst du halt immer ne Hauswand mitnehmen oder bei dir feiern)
4)Nimm einfach einen riesigen Ausgleichsbehälter, wenn der PC dann nicht 24/7 an ist gehts auch.

mfg

P.S.
5) PC zusammen mit Öl in ein Aquarium, wenn er zu heiß wird einfach ne Portion Pommes rein. Dann haste wenigstens was zu essen wenn der PC schon abraucht!


----------



## DUNnet (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

OMG
3x Laing hintereinander ist so unnütz glauben die Leute ja nur nie...
30L/Min. reichen absolut, die Leute die ihre HighFlow 250L/Min. Systeme anpeilen sind doch nicht klar xD


----------



## Sularko (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Die PET Flasche als Ausgleichsbehälter find ich klasse.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Kone schrieb:


> im Ernst:
> 1ster von Hinten, wer sowas bei der hochwertigen Konkurenz reinsetzt is zurückgeblieben oder wollte einfach mal aufzeigen wie es nicht sein sollte!
> xD
> 
> ...



Also wenn das ernst gemeint war: Wieso? In dem Bilderthread werden nun mal auch Zwischenlösungen o.Ä. präsentiert, und so läuft eine Wasserkühlung nunmal auch. Es gibt ja nicht zB. umsonst professionell gefertigte PET-Flaschen Adapter. Einen User als "zurückgeblieben" zu beschreiben bloß weil er keine fertige Wasserkühlung gepostet hast oder er nunmal keine Standardteile verwendet finde ich schon arg mies, zumal er ja nichts dafür kann, dass die Redakteure sein Bild mit in die Auswahl genommen haben.

BTW: Was meins darin zu suchen hat weiß ich auch nicht ganz^^


----------



## ohje (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

hui ich habs auch wieder geschafft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Komplett ohne Lüfter geht, allerdings braucht man dann so viel Radiatorfläche und Pumpenpower bei Gamer-Systemen, dass man dann statt Lüfter die Pumpen hört und sich das halbe Arbeitszimmer zustellt...



Nöp, braucht man nicht. Eine Eheim1046 reicht bequem aus und ist leiser als jede Festplatte (und außerdem kann man Pumpen dämmen, die sind schließlich wassergekühlt. Aber pack mal einen Luftkühler in eine schalldichte Box  ). Platz für die Radiatoren ist eher ein Problem, aber auch da gibt es elegante Lösungen für. (siehe Tagebuch)


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



DUNnet schrieb:


> OMG
> 3x Laing hintereinander ist so unnütz glauben die Leute ja nur nie...
> 30L/Min. reichen absolut, die Leute die ihre HighFlow 250L/Min. Systeme anpeilen sind doch nicht klar xD



Sicherlich meinst Du L/h!  
30 L/Min wäre schon ein Ultra-HighFlow-System!  
Irgendwo habe ich mal einen Test gelesen, der besagt, dass über 60 L/h keinen großen Temperaturunterschied bei den Komponenten mehr bringt. 40 L/h sollten es aber schon sein, gerade bei Kühlung mehrerer Komponenten. 
Im IDLE habe ich meine Laing auf 3300 RPM gedrosselt um sie leiser zu kriegen. Dann habe ich ~41 L/h. Wenn das Wasser über 27°C steigt (also beim zocken) läuft sie mit vollen 4400 RPM und ich habe ~65L/h.
Ob drei Laing einen guten Durchfluss schaffen, wenn man sie auch auf sehr leise 2500 RPM drosselt, weiß ich auch nicht, wäre aber für mich die einzige Anwendung von drei Laing in Reihe!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Mein Minimalrekord lag bei rund 12l/h (durch Verstopfung). Da kam es mir dann ein paar Grad wärmer vor (direkte Tests sind mit einer Passiv-Wakü planungsbedürftig, da es einfach 2-3 Stunden dauert, um das System aufzuheizen), die Temperaturen waren aber immer noch gut genug, um einem durchschnittlichen Luftkühler Tränen in die Augen zu treiben. Glaube so 45°A(sus) auf dem P4 3,4ee und die gut übertaktete 7800GS kam auch nicht nenneswert über 50°C.


----------



## Progs-ID (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ein Bild geiler als das andere.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Wirklich schöne Systeme dabei


----------



## Stricherstrich (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Hübsch Hübsch.


----------



## Einfachich (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus -....


----------



## kaisper (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Auf den einen oder anderen Rechner bin ich echt neidisch.


----------



## tripod (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

sehr schöne bilder!

jedesmal überleg ich dann wieder, ob ich nich auch auf wakü umstellen soll 

wegen der pet-flasche... find ich originell! sowas hat hald nicht jeder.

überlegung wäre evtl mal z.b. ne leere glasflasche zu verwenden, wobei das sicher ne menge arbeit verursachen würde


----------



## Bääängel (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Seeeehr heiß!!!


----------



## push@max (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Da passt einfach alles zusammen!


----------



## guidodungel (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Echt wirklich sehr schöne Bilder!

Wenn ich mal groß bin mach ich mir auch eine WaKü!


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Die neuen Bilder sind wieder so geil gelungen. Finde sehr sehr geil die Aufnahmen kann ich mir so oft angucken Eine Wakü wäre wirklich was feines.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ja sehr schöne Bilder dabei. Und für mich immer wieder erstaunlich welche Arbeit sich manche User machen. 

Ich werde Systembedingt demnächst auch auf eine Wakü umstellen, da ich mir 2 GTX480 bestellt habe und mir sicher nicht den Lüfter antun will. Nur ich weis jetzt schon, das Teil wird nicht schön (aber schöner als das Bild 24 mit der Wasserflasche), wichtig ist mir nur das es kühlt und zwar leiser als mit dem Standard Kühler.


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Da sind echt ein paar super Bilder dabei !


----------



## job314403 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Woha hammer..

Nice was manche aus ihrem rechner machen !


----------



## Mr.Korky (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

die knete und die zeit fehlt mir sehr !!!!
aber ich habe jetzt 5 tage gebraucht um meinen recher zu entkabeln und zu planen wie ich die wakü verlege !!!


----------



## weizenleiche (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bild 58 hauts mal wieder raus xD


----------



## Nucleus (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Irgendwie sind das teilweise uralte Bilder...

Da sind auch zwei oder drei von mir dabei - aber die sind wirklich alt.

Da gibts Neue (auch von mir), die auch sehr sehenswert sind und leider nicht auftauchen


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Da bekommt man Lust sich selber eine zu zulegen


----------



## Domowoi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Solche Bilder sind ein Grund warum ich mir demnächst auch eine zulege! Respekt!


----------



## Nucleus (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Pass' aber auf - WaKü macht extrem süchtig


----------



## Domowoi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ja ich versuchs  allerdings denke ich die nächste GraKa wird auch geflutet...  OMG es fängt schon an.


----------



## PixelSign (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

super rechner dabei. zwar gibts auch ein paar ausnahmen die wiedermal nur möglichst bunt sind und möglichst viel von allem haben aber ein großteil ist echt weltklasse.


----------



## Berserkervmax (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

WaKü kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Dafür tausche ich zu oft Komponenten aus.
Außerdem habe ich bei Strom und Wasser immer noch ein mulmiges Gefühl.
Aber Repekt vor der ganzen Arbeit !
Tolle Kisten dabei.
Wobei ich lieber in schnelle Hardware als in bunte Teile investiere


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> WaKü kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
> Dafür tausche ich zu oft Komponenten aus.
> Außerdem habe ich bei Strom und Wasser immer noch ein mulmiges Gefühl.
> Aber Repekt vor der ganzen Arbeit !
> ...


Es gibt doch z.b. Schnellkupplungen, wenn man die an wichtigen Stellen einsetzt, z.b. vor dem CPU Kühler, ist der Wasserverlust beim CPU Kühler wechsel minimal. Und so kann man auch öfters fast Problemlos Komponenten tauschen.


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Es gibt mittlerweile auch Schnelltrenn-Kupplungen, die absolut leckagefrei sind.
Beim Trennen und Anschließen tritt damit 0,garkein Wasser aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Um die CPU zu tauschen braucht man die aber nicht, beim Tausch von Graka oder Mobo ist das Wasser noch das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ja, das stimmt natürlich


----------



## drumbomb (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Warum verbindet eigentlich keiner das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen? WaKü in PC und als Ausgleichsbehälter darf das Aquarium herhalten. Filterpumpe braucht man sowieso und so ne dicke Eheim für n 2 - 300 Liter Becken dürfte genug Durchfluss für die WaKü bringen.

Und seid doch mal ehrlich, so n kleines Aquarium im Zimmer hat doch was: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok für die neuen Nvidia GTX Grafikkarten empfiehlt sich dann eher die Variante SeaLife:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domowoi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Um ehrlich zu sein sowas ähnliches hab ich mir überlegt, aber wenn ein paar Fische darin leben sollen wird da schnell etwas Dreck angesaugt und wenn der PC mal woanders hin soll schaut es eben auch schlecht aus...


----------



## Acid (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgeschaut und weiß nicht obs schon angesprochen worden ist, doch weiß jemand was bei folgendem bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für ein schlauch, bzw. flüssigkeit verwendet worden ist? sieht extremst geil aus.


----------



## Nucleus (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Das ist ein klarer Schlauch.

Die Flüssigkeit könnte G48 aus dem Autofachhandel, gemischt mit Destilliertem Wasser und blauer Lebensmittelfarbe sein.


----------



## Acid (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

das es ein klarer schlauch ist konnte ich auch erkennen  aber welcher wäre interessant zu wissen.... den mein masterkleer hat nicht so geglänzt....

ich habe auch vermutet das es lebensmittelfarbe ist, falls das noch jemand bestätigen kann werde ich auf jedenfall mal welche kaufen und es testen.


----------



## Nucleus (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Argh, sorry - hatte Deinen Nick nicht gesehen und dachte Du wärst ein interessierter WaKü-Neuling 

Verfolge doch einfach den Quellenlink und schreib' denjenigen an, der das Bild gepostet hatte


----------



## Acid (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

hihi kein problem...

ehm ich habe das bild aus dem thema hier von der startseite glaub 138 wars, somit kann ich ja nicht auf den thread zurückgreifen in dem es der user gepostet hat oder?


----------



## Nucleus (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

In der Bildergalerie sieht man immer den jeweiligen Quellenlink.

Im Falle von Bild 135 (das wars ) ist es:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread.html

*--EDIT--*

Ich sehe gerade, dass dieser Quellenlink leider nicht geht.
Ein Klick führt dich auf die erste Seite des Bilderthreads... hmpf.

Vielleicht den Redakteur fragen?


----------



## Acid (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

danke dir trotzdem für deine bemühungen.....

ich werd einfach mal abwarten vvl findet sich ja jemand der sich erinnern kann wo er das pic schonmal gesehen hat....


----------



## Nucleus (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bei dem riesigen Bilderthread und den teilweise wirklich alten Bildern, die hier jetzt dabei waren, würde ich nicht darauf spekulieren wollen


----------



## Ace (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Acid schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgeschaut und weiß  nicht obs schon angesprochen worden ist, doch weiß jemand was bei  folgendem bild
> für ein schlauch, bzw. flüssigkeit verwendet worden ist? sieht extremst  geil aus.



Es ist der Tygon 15,9/11,1  die Farbe habe ich selber gemischt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

ultrageil, kannst du mir sagen wie genau du sie gemischt hast? Und obs irgendwelche probleme gab zwecks flockung algenbildung etc?


----------



## Nucleus (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich glaub Ihr solltet das im Quatsch-Thread besprechen, ehe die Mods die Keule auspacken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Auch wenn es im Quatsch-Thread sicherlich nicht schlecht aufgehoben wäre:
In einem "Optik von Waküs"-Thread würde ich auch keine Keule rausholen


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

tolle bilder


----------



## Deimhal (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bild Nr. 12


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Deimhal schrieb:


> Bild Nr. 12



Oh ja, das ist auch mein Fav, sieht edel aus ! 

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## skdiggy (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

ein traum die waküs


----------



## Chris_ (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

super Bilder
Bild 9 ist von mir


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Die Bilder sind richtig sehen richtig gut aus. So eine Wakü hätte schon was. Das kann viel besser aussehen als eine Luftkühlung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bild 1 ist von mir *freu*


----------



## Klartext (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bild Nr. 18 meiner 

Aber noch ohne SLI


----------



## gta4player (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen was das für rote Lüfter von McZonk (Bild 11) sind? Die gefallen mir, sind aber keine Phobya Nano-G oder?


----------



## McZonk (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



gta4player schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen was das für rote Lüfter von McZonk (Bild 11) sind? Die gefallen mir, sind aber keine Phobya Nano-G oder?


doch, sind es .


----------



## Bruce112 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

anstadt 12 lüfter zu nehmen währen doch besser ne auto radiator zu nehmen .


----------



## gta4player (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



McZonk schrieb:


> doch, sind es .



Achso  Ich war irritiert wegen der Anzahl der Rotorblätter, hab die sonst immer nur mit 9 gesehen. 
Achso ich bin von einem 120er ausgegangen, deine sind ja 140er mit 11 Rotorblättern ^^


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Hier sind ja richtig viele tolle Wakü´s zu sehen 
Da juckt es wieder in den Fingern! Ich muss auch mal wieder was Neues machen....

weiter so an Alle, verliert nicht den Spaß daran 

mfg 
i-v-v


----------



## Squatrat (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Sind ein paar tolle Teile dabei.

Vielleicht werde ich mir in weit entfernter Zukunft auch mal derartiges zulegen.

Hoffe auf weitere Bilder.


----------



## koesti (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Völlig übertrieben manche Fotos, was bringt denn ein Radiator so groß wie ein Auto Kühler ? Völliger Schwachsinn !
Nicht die Größe des Radiators, sondern die Raumtemperatur ist ab tripple Radiator maßgebend.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Wirklich z.T. Traumbilder zum Wegschmachten!

@koesti: Die Raumtemperatur, aha, und die passt Du also dann bei Bedarf an?

Wenn nicht nur die CPU, sondern auch Graka, Chipsatz sowie ggf. weitere Komponenten gekühlt werden sollen, die CPU auch oc´t werden soll und das ganze mit richtig leisen Lüftern laufen soll, kann man eingentlich nicht genug Radifläche haben. Irgendwann ist außerdem für ´ne Weile Sommer jedes Jahr. Ein Triple ist dann einfach zu knapp.

Hab bei mir Q9550@3,6 GHz, einen 280 GTX, vier 1066er Ram Riegel@Wakü (nicht wegen OC, sondern wegen des geringen Lauftzugs) auf einen EVGA780i@Wakü laufen, wobei ein Antec Signature 850 W NT@Wakü auch noch etwas Abwärme einträgt. Das ganze rückgekühlt mit einem XSPC RX360 + zwei XSPC RX120er Radiatoren und auf diesen via Aquero Lüftersteuerung stark herunter geregelten beQuiet Silent Wings.

Entstehungsgeschichte und pics bei Interesse: Forum - Der 0,3 sone HighEnd-Gamer-Wakü-PC "Mönch" by Saleh Ola


----------



## ox1974 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



koesti schrieb:


> Völlig übertrieben manche Fotos, was bringt denn ein Radiator so groß wie ein Auto Kühler ? Völliger Schwachsinn !
> Nicht die Größe des Radiators, sondern die Raumtemperatur ist ab tripple Radiator maßgebend.


 
Kommt immer drauf an wieviel abwärme du abführen musst , da kommt ein Tripple radiator an seine Grenzen und ein Mora setzt da erst richtig an .


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Also ich komme gerade so mit nem Mora 2x 360er 1 x240er und 2 120er klar...und es könnte Kühler im Sommer sein...den die Raumtemp liegt bei 30°...


----------



## prost (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



> Also ich komme gerade so mit nem Mora 2x 360er 1 x240er und 2 120er klar


Wie jetzt? Alles zusammen?  oO


----------



## Manny G. (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Super,top Arbeit.
Großes Kompliment!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



prost schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Alles zusammen?  oO



Ja...wobei ich überlege die 120er wieder rauszunehmen da ich denke das sie nur im weg sind...aber bei 32° Raumtemp bleibt die Graka bei 47 und Cpu bei Maximal 64°...das Mobo wird dabei nicht wärmer als 42°...denke das passt alles.


----------



## max00 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ja...wobei ich überlege die 120er wieder rauszunehmen da ich denke das sie nur im weg sind...aber bei 32° Raumtemp bleibt die Graka bei 47 und Cpu bei Maximal 64°...das Mobo wird dabei nicht wärmer als 42°...denke das passt alles.



32° Raumtemperatur - und was brauchst du um dich zu kühlen?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



max00 schrieb:


> 32° Raumtemperatur - und was brauchst du um dich zu kühlen?



Ich wohne im tollen Dachgeschoss......meine Frau kommt dauernd angerannt um mich mit nassen Handtüchern zu versorgen...die sie mir liebevoll auf den Rücken legt....
Zudem ist ein Standventilator auf mich gerichtet der auf volle Pulle läuft...das geht dann eigentlich...


----------



## DerFloh (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

juhuu 2 Bilder von mir (30 und 39)
aber 30 iwie nur als Miniversion

Ansonsten auch echt geile Bilder dabei


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Warum ich wohl nicht dabei bin!?!?


----------



## Naennon (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

teilweise sehr geile Bilder


----------



## Raptorspeed (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Juhuuu, Bild 2 ond 46 gehören mir! 

Sommer, Sonne , Sonnenschein, heute gibt's wieder Fotos!


----------



## tanaone1234 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Geil, mein Bild ist das Titelfoto


----------



## push@max (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Tolle Aufnahmen!


----------



## tolga9009 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Och menno, warum müssen WaKüs bloß so teuer sein? Die Fotos machen echt hunger drauf !


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Cool meine Bilder sind auch dabei.


----------



## rebel85 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

geile bilder
aber eine frage habe ich und zwar wo man so eine spirale her bekommt

"Die Wasserkühlungen der PCGHX-Community - Bilder-Update (26)"

Extreme Wasserkühlung: Radiatoren und Kühlgiganten in Perfektion - Bildergalerie - 2010/09/pcghx-promo-wasserk_hlung-der-community-26.jpg

die auf dem bild zu sehen ist
währe danbar für eine info wo ich sowas bekomme.....
mfg
aber geilse bilder sind es schon.... mal gucken wann ich es schaffe richtig scharfe bilder von meiner wakp zu machen.


----------



## tanaone1234 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



rebel85 schrieb:


> geile bilder
> aber eine frage habe ich und zwar wo man so eine spirale her bekommt
> 
> "Die Wasserkühlungen der PCGHX-Community - Bilder-Update (26)"
> ...



bekommste von Frozen Q  schau einfach hier 

gibts auch bei aquatuning.  Hier (aber die haben gerade keine da)


----------



## rebel85 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

okay sind die teuer.....
ich habe einen phobya 250 agb in gehäuse.... so eine spirale sieht in rot natürlich richtig geil aus....
würde zu meinem schwarz rot case mod mit window  bestimmt gut passen..
aber der preis naja.....


----------



## Kores (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Hmmm... Schöne Wakusss...... alles so bunt...^^


Mein Rissen 1,4meter hoher selbstgebauter externer Wakukühltower sieht dagegen doof aus...  Naja schönheit ist nicht alles *g* Hauptsache es kühlt das system


----------



## Anchorage (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Naja habe mir nen Prolitech Megahalem zugelget die Temps sind gut genug 
AMD Phenom x 955 @ 3816 mhz vcore 1,450 sind 30 Grad im Idle und 39 unter Prime 95
Graka His ATI 5770 liegt im idle bei 39 Grad und GTA IV:56 Crysis:64
Also werde ich mir keine Wakü zulegen ist alles noch Kühl genug


----------



## Sh00rdy (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



> Mein Rissen 1,4meter hoher selbstgebauter externer Wakukühltower sieht dagegen doof aus...  Naja schönheit ist nicht alles *g* Hauptsache es kühlt das system



Bilder her! ;D


----------



## Dommerle (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Da sind echt klasse Bilder dabei!


----------



## PeacemakerDT (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Super Bilder dabei! 
Und mal wieder ein paar neue Ideen gesammelt


----------



## Fips80 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Sachen gibts


----------



## fragapple (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

nyso hat die Idee von mir! :p

.. oder einfach von Resident Evil.


----------



## Chaoswave (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

hahahahahahaha
mein failiger PC ist auch dabei 
naja gut ist der alte Zustand...


----------



## Papa (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Da sind ja echt ein paar gute Ideen und Ausführungen dabei. Weiter so Jungs.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Super WaKüs sind dabei weiter so.

Und Danke PCGH das ihr euch mal die Mühe gemacht habt über 500 Bilder zusammenzustellen


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (22. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Super WaKüs sind dabei weiter so.
> 
> Und Danke PCGH das ihr euch mal die Mühe gemacht habt über 500 Bilder zusammenzustellen


 
Ja 500 Bilder LOL würd ich  mal sagen davon sind ja 50 Werbung also sinds nur gut 450 Bilder da alle 10 Bilder so ne bescheuerte Werbung kommt, hab gott sei dank den Blocker an  scheis werbung überall!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

da sind ja ein haufen 0815 Bilder dabei und nur sehr wenige Waküs die als "extrem" bezeichnet werden können

ein von einem CPU/GPU Kühler den man genau so kaufen kann wie er auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, ist nicht "extrem"


----------



## Elvis3000 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> da sind ja ein haufen 0815 Bilder dabei und nur sehr wenige Waküs die als "extrem" bezeichnet werden können
> 
> ein von einem CPU/GPU Kühler den man genau so kaufen kann wie er auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, ist nicht "extrem"


 
jo weniger wäre in diesem falle mehr......ist einfach zu viel main dabei.geschweige denn extrem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> jo weniger wäre in diesem falle mehr......ist einfach zu viel main dabei.geschweige denn extrem.


 
Ich hab auch keine Lust Hunderte Bilder durchzuklicken um die 10 Extremen darin zu finden


----------



## |L1n3 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

mal ne ganz blöde frage:
Warum wird eigentlich immer ein ein-schlauch-system benutzen ?
Beim zwei-schlauch-system bekäme jede komponente wenigstens gleich kaltes wasser ab ...
Außerdem könnte man dort Radi´s auch teilweise direkt hinter bestimmte komponenten setzen, z.b. am rücklauf der GPU, denn dieses wasser hat bei volllast bestimmt die höchste absolute Temperatur, wodurch die Temp-differenz zur Raumtemp. größer ist, was eine bessere Wärmeabfuhr beduetet, bei gleichzeitig niedrigerem Volumenstrom den die Lüfter durch den Radi drücken müssen! 

Auch wäre mal ein geschlossenes System interessant. Dort hat man den Vorteil, dass man keinen AGB braucht, keine Verbindung zur Luft hat (Korrosionssteigernd) und man statt ner Förderpumpe eine (leisere) Umwälzpumpe benutzen kann. Dazu braucht man nur ein kleines Ausdehnungsgefäß, damit die Schläuche im betrieb durch die ausdehnung des warmen wassers nicht platzen.

P.S.: Ja ich bin Heizungsbauer oder wie wir uns heut zu tage nennen: Anlagenmechaniker SHK


----------



## Heretic (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> mal ne ganz blöde frage:
> Warum wird eigentlich immer ein ein-schlauch-system benutzen ?
> Beim zwei-schlauch-system bekäme jede komponente wenigstens gleich kaltes wasser ab ...
> Außerdem könnte man dort Radi´s auch teilweise direkt hinter bestimmte komponenten setzen, z.b. am rücklauf der GPU, denn dieses wasser hat bei volllast bestimmt die höchste absolute Temperatur, wodurch die Temp-differenz zur Raumtemp. größer ist, was eine bessere Wärmeabfuhr beduetet, bei gleichzeitig niedrigerem Volumenstrom den die Lüfter durch den Radi drücken müssen!



Ich würde mal so grob sagen. Das 2 Schlauch System wäre eine größere Investition. Und bei den meisten Projekten ist ein Finanzielles Limit enthalten. Da entscheidet dann auch das Preis/Leistungs verhältniss.

Außerdem ist bei PC Waküs so ein System nicht zwangsläufig besser und bietet auch kleine gewisse nachteile.



|L1n3 schrieb:


> Auch wäre mal ein geschlossenes System interessant. Dort hat man den  Vorteil, dass man keinen AGB braucht, keine Verbindung zur Luft hat  (Korrosionssteigernd) und man statt ner Förderpumpe eine (leisere)  Umwälzpumpe benutzen kann. Dazu braucht man nur ein kleines  Ausdehnungsgefäß, damit die Schläuche im betrieb durch die ausdehnung  des warmen wassers nicht platzen.



Ich glaube hier hätten wir wohl das Problem , dass die Hersteller sich (soweit ich das sehe) nicht darauf spezialisieren. 
Zudem gehe ich mal davon aus das das einrichten eines geschlossenem Systems auch nachteile mit sich bringt. z.B das Nachfüllen.

Wie wär es denn , wenn du in der Hinsicht ein eigenes Projekt , praktisch als Vorreiter , startest vilt bringst DU eine neue Welle in schwung....

mfg Heretic


----------



## |L1n3 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

ok das mit der Finanzfrage leuchtet ein, ich selbst kam mit meinem Geld ja nochnichtmal soweit Wakü einzusetzen.
Hab mir allerdings schonmal externe Radiatoren gesucht. Sind aus solchen Unterflurkonvektoren: http://img.archiexpo.de/images_ae/photo-g/unterflurkonvektor-mit-geblase-fur-trockenraume-186015.jpg
Die würde ich dann aufständern und als Passiv Element benutzen, ähnlich den Reserator von zalman nur eben horizontal liegend
Geben dann unterm Schreibtisch an der Wand entlang noch ne gute Fußheizung ab ... falls die temperatur überhaupt in die fühlbar warmen bereiche vordringt.
Was fehlt sind eigentlich nur die Kühlkörper für auf die Kompenten ... die kann ich halt nicht durch alltagssachen aus meinem beruf ersetzen ... und ne CNC fräse hab ich auch nicht.

Achja und was die verfügbarkeit angeht:
Hab mich eben dann auch mal kurz nochmal umgeschaut und Laing bietet auch ne gute umwälzpumpe an, nennt sich ecocirc® vario, gibts auch in ner günstigen variante, die nur bis 1,5 bar druchfest ist, statt 10 bar beim Messing modell. Aber ein Anlagendruch von 1 bar ist bei so kleinen System sowieso fast schon übertrieben ..  hauptsache überdruck eben 
Reflex bietet von der Stange auch kleine Ausdehnungsgefäße an, allerdings beginnen die bei 2 l größe. Die stellen einem aber auch kleinere in so gut wie allen formen her.


aach mich juckts schon in den fingern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> mal ne ganz blöde frage:
> Warum wird eigentlich immer ein ein-schlauch-system benutzen ?
> Beim zwei-schlauch-system bekäme jede komponente wenigstens gleich kaltes wasser ab ...
> Außerdem könnte man dort Radi´s auch teilweise direkt hinter bestimmte komponenten setzen, z.b. am rücklauf der GPU, denn dieses wasser hat bei volllast bestimmt die höchste absolute Temperatur, wodurch die Temp-differenz zur Raumtemp. größer ist, was eine bessere Wärmeabfuhr beduetet, bei gleichzeitig niedrigerem Volumenstrom den die Lüfter durch den Radi drücken müssen!
> ...


 
Merkt man 
- Zweischlauch macht keinen Sinn, weil man nur sehr geringe Temperaturdifferenzen entlang des Kreislaufes hat, aber sehr große Widerstandsunterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Kühlkörpertypen.
- Wakü-Systeme sind, soweit es die Materialien zulassen, geschlossen.
- Mir wäre kein Unterschied zwischen Umwälz- und Förderpumpen bekannt, außer die Auslegung auf Förderdruck/Fördermenge und da gibt es keine Möglichkeit, durch einfache Änderungen am Kreislauf die Druckanforderungen einer Wakü in relevantem Maße zu senken.
- Wenn sich das Wasser in deinem Kreislauf soweit ausdehnt, dass die Schläuche platzen könnten, existiert im näheren Umkreis eh keine Hardware mehr, um die es schade wäre.


----------



## Psykko0 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Echt hammer sachen dabei 
Bei mir ist das ganze eher zweckerfüllend als ästhetisch großartig


----------



## VVeisserRabe (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> mal ne ganz blöde frage:
> Warum wird eigentlich immer ein ein-schlauch-system benutzen ?
> Beim zwei-schlauch-system bekäme jede komponente wenigstens gleich kaltes wasser ab ...
> Außerdem könnte man dort Radi´s auch teilweise direkt hinter bestimmte komponenten setzen, z.b. am rücklauf der GPU, denn dieses wasser hat bei volllast bestimmt die höchste absolute Temperatur, wodurch die Temp-differenz zur Raumtemp. größer ist, was eine bessere Wärmeabfuhr beduetet, bei gleichzeitig niedrigerem Volumenstrom den die Lüfter durch den Radi drücken müssen!
> ...


 

das liegt daran, dass sich die Wassertemperatur im gesamten System nach kurzer Betriebszeit auf ein Level einpendelt,
die Fließgeschwindigkeit im System ist zu groß um große Temperaturunterschiede zwischen vor und nach einer Komponente zu erhalten

während ich surfe hat das Wasser bei mir eine Temp. ~31°C bei 26°C Raumtemp. beim spielen sind es dann 37°C bei 30°C Raumtemp. 
CPU ist im Schnitt 3° wärmer als das Wasser, GPU 7° 

mein Setup und Bilder findest du im Profil


----------



## derP4computer (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Im Prinzip sehen die Bilder alle spannend aus, trotzdem bleibe ich dem Wasserkühlungs-Handwerk fern, so ein Aufwand ist mir einfach zu viel.


----------



## Jarafi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Sehr coole Bilder dabei !

Freut mich das mein Bild wieder als Titelbild dienen darf, sehr cool!


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. März 2012)

Meiner is auch dabei mit seinem kabelwirrwar xD


----------



## garrisson (12. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Auch wenn das vielleicht jetzt nicht umbedingt zum Inhalt des Artikels passt, aber ich finds schade, wenn eine Bildergalerien mit 750(!!)
Bilder in die News gestellt werden. Erstens schaut man sich nie alle an, es sind einfach zu viele. Zweitens find ichs beinahe etwas schlampig
von der Moderation so etwas zu posten, für mich zeigt das A)Mangel an anderen Beiträgen und B)fehlt die Sorgfalt. Es wär doch viel schöner, wenn
man mal so ein herausragendes Wakü-Projekt ein wenig genauer vorstellen würde. Und nicht einfach nur einen kurzen Text und 750 Bilder hinklatschen.

Jo, mir ist sowas jetzt schon mehr aufgefallen, ich hoffe ihr könnt das als konstruktive Kritik auffassen, weil ansonsten find ich die "Newsseite" eigentlich gelungen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Es werden doch regelmäßig Projekte vorgestellt auf der Main. Das hier ist nur ein Hinweis auf den beliebten Bilderthread um evtl noch Leute anzulocken die mitmachen wollen  

Die Bildergalerie zeigt einfach (alle?) Bilder aus dem Thread. 


Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Der Thread müsste einige Bilder mehr enthalten und die Moderation postet auf der Main gar nichts - die Verantwortung dafür trägt die Redaktion.


----------



## garrisson (13. März 2012)

Naja, was will man mit 750 Bildern? Da hat man absolut keine Übersicht und ich persönlich schau mir die auch gar nicht erst an...


----------



## Mischk@ (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Habt ihr nicht auch das Gefühl das mit Bild 793 irgendetwas nicht stimmt ?


----------



## Gamer090 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht auch das Gefühl das mit Bild 793 irgendetwas nicht stimmt ?


 
Meinst du das nur 2 Flaschen anstatt alle 4 Leuchten? 

Vielleicht reicht die Leuchtkraft nicht aus um die beiden anderen zu beleuchten. Wenn du meinst das sie viel zu Hell leuchten, vielleicht ist hinter den Flaschen noch eine Kaltlichtkathode.


----------



## Elvis3000 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

alter......von den ganzen farben bekomme ich augenkrebs.aber stimmt schon.....ist wirklich nicht viel interessantes.


----------



## Infernal-jason (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Man eines tages werde ich mir auch ein bauen , finde solche wassergekühlten pcs richtig schick.


----------



## MonGoLo (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

wakü für ne dreckje xbox360? warum?


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Sagen wirs so: Machbarkeitsstudie


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



MonGoLo schrieb:


> wakü für ne dreckje xbox360? warum?


 Damit sie noch leiser ist.


----------



## schattenlord98 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Damit sie noch leiser ist.


 
Aber das lauteste an der Xbox ist doch das Laufwerk, zumindest bei mir. Da denk ich immer, das Ding hebt gleich ab, so laut brummt sie


----------



## djnoob (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ups, gerade erst gesehen . Bin ja auf der Titelseite .


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



djnoob schrieb:


> Ups, gerade erst gesehen . Bin ja auf der Titelseite .


 
Dein Casemod gefällt mir sehr gut 

Auf welchem Bild ist eigentlich die Vodka-Flasche zu sehen?? Ist doch mal ein Origineller AGB, aber ob Vodka als Kühlmittel taugt, das müsste man ausprobieren. Wäre sowieso zu teuer im Gegensatz zu Herkömmlichen Wakü-Wasser.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Juli 2012)

Die Wodka Flasche findest du bei meinen Bildern und in meinem Tagebuch ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Die Wodka Flasche findest du bei meinen Bildern und in meinem Tagebuch ^^


 
Ist es die Absolut Vanila Flasche?? Ich kenne nur den puren Vodka deshalb dachte ich es wäre was anderes


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

die Absolut Vanilla Flasche ist noch nicht drinn, befindet sich noch under construction, momentan habe ich diese Wodkaflasche drinn ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...agb-graka-update-coxxone-s-drunken-blue-6.jpg


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ach da ist die Flasche ich dachte ich hätte zu viel Vodka getrunken das ich die nicht sehe. Naja meine Vodkaflasche ist auch nicht mehr voll die ich zu Hause habe 

Hast du da eigentlich 2 getrennte Kammern, also je eine für den Ein und Ausgang des Kreislaufs??


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Juli 2012)

Ne ist eine Kammer mit unterschiedlich langen schläuchen die so in dem Deckel gebohrte Löcher stecken.

Beim absolut bin ich gerade daran eine Lösung mit Anschlüssen und steigrohren zu entwickeln

Leider macht mit da der Durchmesser des Flaschenhalses der 0,7 Flasche  etwas Probleme,

Hab also noch nicht die perfekte Flasche gefunden ^^


----------



## motek-18 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

was ist denn mit einer 1l oder 3l falsche?es gibt auch bei Real manchmal sonder posten mit 2l,2,5l Whisky oder Votka flachen.würde dir  eine viereckige falsche da weiter helfen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Juli 2012)

Momentan hab ich ne Absolut Vodka Flasche angepeilt, aber keine 1L oder größer mehr da ^^

(nur noch ne halbe Flasche Gorbatschow)


Wenn jemand mir aber den innendurchmesser anderer Flaschen verraten könnte, wüsste ich schon mehr und müsste nicht alle Flaschen zum selbstprobieren kaufen. ^^


----------



## motek-18 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

0,7ler?oder egal


----------



## Phexen (31. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Hier mal mein Reseratoren Projekt:

Project Blue Ivy - New Setup of my Quad Reserator Cooling Farm - 05/12 - YouTube


----------



## anton-san (31. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Geht wirklich nichts über ne gute WAKÜ....wenn die Balance mit der Abwärme stimmt. Habe mittlerweile einen 360ger - 280ger und nen 120ger verbaut und meine Temps bleiben nun konstant. Auch bei OC komm ich noch nicht mal auf 30 Grad Wassertemperatur.... und ist von außen noch nicht mal sichtbar...Next kommt noch ein wenig Modding dazu da ich ein Window im Seitendeckel habe....

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



motek-18 schrieb:


> 0,7ler?oder egal


 
ab 0,7 bis 2L ^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Für meinen Geschmack sind viele zu viele unnötige Bilder dabei, sollte man mal ausmisten, dann hat man auch Lust sich alle Bilder anzusehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4586426 schrieb:
			
		

> Für meinen Geschmack sind viele zu viele unnötige Bilder dabei, sollte man mal ausmisten, dann hat man auch Lust sich alle Bilder anzusehen.


 
Man könnte auch mehrere Galerien machen das wäre übersichtlicher und man muss nicht bei jedem Bild drunter lesen pb es vom neustem Update ist oder schon älter


----------



## Agr9550 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

ui bin auch dabei


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. September 2012)

Ich schon lange :-p


----------



## Quppi (25. September 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich noch nicht


----------



## W3SSI (26. September 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

meine sprite flasche hats aufs start-bild geschaft


----------



## anton-san (26. September 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Hier auch noch was zum gucken...

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Wer zum Teufel hat bild nummer 26 verbrochen


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Grade mal durchgeklickt, n paar sehr schöne Modelle sind ja wohl dabei.
In die Gallerie ist sogar gleich Werbung für son komischen neuartigen Schaum-Wasserzusatz drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Hardwarefreak95 schrieb:


> Grade mal durchgeklickt, n paar sehr schöne Modelle sind ja wohl dabei.
> In die Gallerie ist sogar gleich Werbung für son komischen neuartigen Schaum-Wasserzusatz drin
> 
> 
> ...


 
lass doch diese Haarspalterrei xD

der schaum ist dafür das die schläuche besser stehen xD oder hab ich da was mit kleinen blauen pillen verwechselt


----------



## Infernal-jason (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

oh man. ich hätte auch gern ein pc mit wasserkühlung. 
wenn es nur nicht so verdammt teuer wäre.


----------



## Professor Theorie (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

mit einer Luftkühlung kannst du auch ordentlich was erreichen 

Kühler lackieren, Lochbleche einsetzen, Kabel sleeven...

und CPU-WaKüs sind jetzt auch nicht sooo teuer, vorrausgesetzt, du willst kein Silent-System haben.


----------



## Westcoast (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

sind schon geile bilder dabei, aber auch viele die mir nicht so gefallen. manche waküsysteme sind perfekt gemacht.


----------



## sappiron (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Hii
Würde alle eine wasserkühlung empfehlen! Bei mir ist es einfach der hammer,
wen der PC im leerlauf ist oder Crisis 3d Ultra zocke, das immer der CPU/GPU etc. auf 43° ist.

Mein PC -> (mit liebe gmeacht gg)  http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/kaao-1-c4ca-jpg.html


----------



## Dark-Blood (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Also ich liebe meine Wakü. 
Total silent trotz SLI und Übertaktung, was will man mehr?


----------



## Infernal-jason (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



sappiron schrieb:


> Hii
> Würde alle eine wasserkühlung empfehlen! Bei mir ist es einfach der hammer,
> wen der PC im leerlauf ist oder Crisis 3d Ultra zocke, das immer der CPU/GPU etc. auf 43° ist.
> 
> Mein PC -> (mit liebe gmeacht gg)  http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/kaao-1-c4ca-jpg.html



was fürn gehäuse hast du?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Mir ist eine WaKü bis jetzt noch zu teuer, aber es ist schön anzusehen, was für Systeme die Community hat


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Dezember 2012)

Dann eben sparen und nach und nach kaufen.

Aber Vorsicht, Wakü macht süchtig!!!  Und verschlingt dann dein ganzes Freizeitgeld xD


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (24. Dezember 2012)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht, Wakü macht süchtig!!!  Und verschlingt dann dein ganzes Freizeitgeld xD



True story.


----------



## Mr.Korky (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

sogar teile meines schrotthaufens sind dabei goil ! 

echt schöne bilder ! ich muss mir ne gute cam kaufen !


----------



## Niza (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Sind echt schöne Fotos dabei

Da wird man ja echt neidisch

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## djnoob (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Schöne Bilder Leute, Respekt


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Niza schrieb:


> Sind echt schöne Fotos dabei
> 
> Da wird man ja echt neidisch
> 
> ...


 
Also ich bin's teilweise


----------



## TSchaK (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Immer wenn ich die Bilder von mir sehe, denk ich wieder dran endlich schöne Fotos mit der DSLR zu machen. 

Der Cooper-PC ist echt der HAMMER!


----------



## epitr (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Da weiß man ja gar nicht, welcher PC einem am Besten gefällt, da alle auf irgendeine Weise super aussehen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Schöne Bilder dabei, aber manche übertreiben es schon ein kleines bisschen


----------



## efdev (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

mir gefällt der mit den kupferrohren am besten, aber wie sind die an den anschlüssen dran ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4958446 schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder dabei, aber manche übertreiben es schon ein kleines bisschen


 Meine Wakü hat nur einen zweck gut und leise zu kühlen. Optisch kein Highlight aber das ist mir egal. 

Trotzdem geil was andere Zeit und Geld investieren nur um schön zu sein.


----------



## Kasjopaja (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Also das mit den Kupfer Rohren sieht echt hammer aus. Stell mir nur nen Hardware wechsel sehr aufwenidg vor


----------



## Onkel Lutz (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Wow

meine Kiste ist auch dabei


----------



## -Cryptic- (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Kasjopaja schrieb:


> Also das mit den Kupfer Rohren sieht echt hammer aus. Stell mir nur nen Hardware wechsel sehr aufwenidg vor


 
Ja, das dachte ich mir auch grad beim durchschauen. Aber sieht klasse aus. 
Daraus könnte man auch einen geilen Dwemer-Mod (Skyrim-Look) machen.

Ich bleibe aber jetzt aktuell erstmal wieder bei LuKü seit mir letztes Jahr mitten im Betrieb der Rechner geflutet wurde. Hab seitdem ne leichte WaKü-Phobie. 
Dabei hatte ich schon sechs verschiedene WaKü-Systeme.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ja die Copperhead-Mod ist überporno! Fand ich richtig klasse!


----------



## Jbfem (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Danke Leute bin zufällig darauf gestoßen und überrascht das "copperHead" so beliebt wurde. Thx at all.

Zum Thema Wechsel: Es ist ganz einfach. Kurz am Kupfer ziehen und es geht recht leicht aus den Bitspower Anschlüssen heraus. Sicher es ist etwas auswendiger als Verschraubungen , aber es hat sonst KEINE Nachteile als Schläuche. Das Kompl. Sys ist innerhalb 30min. kompl. Zerlegbar (mein Record).

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt (PCGHX USER )Pls PN oder Email (Gäste/Besucher): jbfem@copperMod.de


----------



## Infernal-jason (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

lol sogar meins ist dabei


----------



## HARDWARECOP (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Wasserkühlung? Einfach Wasser über den Prozessor gießen. *wassergekühlt* 

Großes Lob an die Computerbaumeister. Wenn ich eines Tages auch mal so viel Geld habe...

... ̶d̶̶a̶̶n̶̶n̶̶ ̶̶w̶̶ü̶̶r̶̶d̶̶e̶̶ ̶̶i̶̶c̶̶h̶̶ ̶̶m̶̶i̶̶r̶̶ ̶̶e̶̶r̶̶s̶̶t̶̶m̶̶a̶̶l̶̶ ̶̶n̶̶e̶̶n̶̶ ̶̶c̶̶4̶̶0̶̶0̶̶4̶̶ ̶̶z̶̶u̶̶l̶̶e̶̶g̶̶e̶̶n̶
... ̶d̶̶a̶̶n̶̶n̶̶ ̶̶w̶̶ü̶̶r̶̶d̶̶e̶̶ ̶̶i̶̶c̶̶h̶̶ ̶̶m̶̶i̶̶r̶̶ ̶̶e̶̶r̶̶s̶̶t̶̶m̶̶a̶̶l̶̶ ̶̶n̶̶e̶̶n̶̶ ̶̶c̶̶4̶̶0̶̶4̶̶0̶̶ ̶̶z̶̶u̶̶l̶̶e̶̶g̶̶e̶̶n̶
... ̶d̶̶a̶̶n̶̶n̶̶ ̶̶w̶̶ü̶̶r̶̶d̶̶e̶̶ ̶̶i̶̶c̶̶h̶̶ ̶̶m̶̶i̶̶r̶̶ ̶̶e̶̶r̶̶s̶̶t̶̶m̶̶a̶̶l̶̶ ̶̶n̶̶e̶̶n̶̶ ̶̶c̶̶8̶̶0̶̶8̶̶0̶̶ ̶̶z̶̶u̶̶l̶̶e̶̶g̶̶e̶̶n̶
... ̶d̶̶a̶̶n̶̶n̶̶ ̶̶w̶̶ü̶̶r̶̶d̶̶e̶̶ ̶̶i̶̶c̶̶h̶̶ ̶̶m̶̶i̶̶r̶̶ ̶̶e̶̶i̶̶n̶̶ ̶̶a̶̶u̶̶t̶̶o̶̶ ̶̶k̶̶a̶̶u̶̶f̶̶e̶̶n̶̶
... dann würde ich mir auch so ne tolle Wasserkühlung zulegen


----------



## Frank-Hardware (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Meine Kiste als Titelbild! Suppi......


----------



## Jarafi (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Danke für das Titelbild! 

Grüße


----------



## -Vario- (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Hay meine Krücke ist auch dabei  Update Bilder Nr. 43-49

Super geile Systeme unterwegs.


----------



## jamie (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Wär's nicht so teuer, hätte ich auch schon eine


----------



## eRaTitan (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Mein Bildchen ist ja auch dabei


----------



## sven842 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

@Jamie





> Wär's nicht so teuer, hätte ich auch schon eine


 
Ist nicht wenn man weis wie habe für komplette Wakü mit: 2x240 Radis einen Innovatek Konvet O Matic, Pumpe, CPU Kühler, Chipsatz Kühler, Graka Kühler, 2x Wasserzusätze, 6 meter Schlauch, 20 Anschlüsse 2xAusgleichsbehälter u. 4x120 Lüftern= 180 Euro bezahlt u. wenn mann zwei fehlkäufe abzieht, sinds nochmal 10€ weniger!
Das meiste war halt gebraucht oder Schnäppchen Neu
Und es noch günstiger, wenn man´s nicht übertreibt

MFG Sven


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



-Vario- schrieb:


> Hay meine Krücke ist auch dabei  Update Bilder Nr. 43-49
> 
> Super geile Systeme unterwegs.


 
Was ist das denn für ein AGB ( mit Pumpe? ) auf Bild 47 ?
Habe so einen schon früher mal gesehen, aber viel kleiner !?

Wirklich ein Hingucker find ich 

edit: (meine den sich schlägelnden AGB)


----------



## -Vario- (20. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Der schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein AGB ( mit Pumpe? ) auf Bild 47 ?
> Habe so einen schon früher mal gesehen, aber viel kleiner !?
> 
> Wirklich ein Hingucker find ich
> ...




Antwort:

AGB = FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V  Import aus England da dieser in Deutschland nicht lieferbar war.
Der AGB hat eine Schwarzlicht Kathode und ist aus Plexiglas und nein er hat keine Pumpe.

Pumpe = Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version

Wenn du mehr Bilder sehen willst besuche mich auf meinem  Profil. --> Aqua Beast Xtreme: Power - Innovation - Design - Intel Core i7 980 Hexa Core - Nvidia 3 Way SLI GTX 580 - Mein-PC.eu einfach runter srollen bis zu den bildern.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (24. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Thx, habs mir gerade erst angesehn. Schönes System


----------



## Elvis3000 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Einige klattschen ihre radis und agb an die seite oder aud den deckel ......und das schaut so richtig ******** aus....sorry, musste ich jetzt loswerden!


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> Einige klattschen ihre radis und agb an die seite oder aud den deckel ......und das schaut so richtig ******** aus....sorry, musste ich jetzt loswerden!


 Erstmal selber besser machen!


----------



## xfreakyliikeme (16. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

hmmm, da kommt man ganz schön in versuchung 
Wenn´s nur nicht so teuer währ

Aber die Temps und die die lautstärke


----------



## alm0st (16. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> Einige klattschen ihre radis und agb an die seite oder aud den deckel ......und das schaut so richtig ******** aus....sorry, musste ich jetzt loswerden!


 
Deshalb hab ich meinen 540iger Radi intern im Boden verbaut (siehe Bild 40)


----------



## Zsinj (16. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



alm0st schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich meinen 540iger Radi intern im Boden verbaut (siehe Bild 40)


Und mein MoRa steht gleich richtig extern.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (18. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich finde Eleganz wichtiger als Eindruck machen zu wollen. Bei mir sieht und hört man nix. Mini Itx im Schrank. 
Kann auch Autotuning nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## azzih (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Dieses ganze beleuchtete Geblink-Gedöns sieht ja furchtbar kitschig aus. Der schwarze Mod mit dem Terminatorschädel hingegen sieht sehr stylish aus. Weniger wegen dem Schädel als der klaren Struktur und der konsequenten Beschränkung auf 3 Farben.


----------



## Agr9550 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

 kool sogar als main-pic .freut mich richtig


----------



## -Cryptic- (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Die Idee mit dem Schreibtisch finde ich richtig geil, Respekt. 
Vielleicht noch nicht ganz ausgereift, aber die Grundidee ist so simpel wie genial. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Darknesss (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Schreibtisch finde ich richtig geil, Respekt.


+1
Allerdings würde ich das nicht als Schreibtisch machen,sondern an die Wand dübeln (über dem Bildschirm oder seitlich versetzt).
Beim Schreibtsich hat man immer so viele Unterlagen,etc rumliegen das man die schöne Hardware gar nicht sieht


----------



## Voodoo2 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

bild 1 terminator 
das ist doch das billig plastik teil das keiner wollte


----------



## Shurchil (2. März 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



azzih schrieb:


> [...] wegen dem Schädel [...]


 
"wegen *des* Schädel*s*"

Sorry, aber ich hab angefangen die Menschheit vor der Dummheit und dem Missbrauch der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu retten. 

@ Topic: Wenn ich mal groß bin, habe ich auch eine schicke Wakü. Aber nicht so doll blinke-blinke. Mit ein bisschen mehr Stil und Eleganz. 
Und das Titelbild: an sich recht schick, wenn auch ausbaufähig. So eine Tisch-PC-Hardware-Kombi ist schon was schickes. Aber wenn man doch mal ran zum schrauben/basteln/sauber machen muss, dann muss ich ja erst den ganzen Krams wie Uniunterlagen etc. runter räumen. Wie unpraktisch. 
Und wie kann man mit seinem 500 m³-PC neben sich überhaupt arbeiten geschweige denn zocken?! 
Würde mich ja...penetrieren.


----------



## StefanStg (2. März 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Alter Schwede die ersten 3 Bilder sind ja zum


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

der tisch mit glasscheibe sieht auch super aus. *träum träum


----------



## BiosShock (27. April 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Also der Tisch ist einfach der Hammer!!!  Respeckt!


----------



## Elvis3000 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Im prinzip wieder nur gekaufte Hardware abfotografiert.....

Aber der Tisch ist leider Geil.......


----------



## saphira33 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bild 16 Ich hab mich gerade verliebt 

Und Bild 6 Danke das du ne Mad Catz verwendest das sagt mir ich bin nicht der einzige


----------



## Zwergchen1000 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Okay,nix gegen einzuwenden 
Wenn ich das Geld hätte,würd ich ebenso etwas ähnliches basteln. Nur wie sagt man so schön: Wer was haben will,muss eben blechen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Wenn ich die Zeit hätte so einen Mod zu bauen, würde ich auch WaKü nehmen. Da ich aber viel transportiere und skeptisch dem gegenüber bin, werden es wohl gut angeordnete Lüfter und Kabelmanagement reißen müssen. ^^


----------



## Berserkervmax (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ok Modden ist ein Hobby. Seh ich ja ein.

Aber ...

Warum alte Hardware fett umbauen damit es gut aussieht?

Nicht meins

Leise muss der PC sein und schnell.
Towerdeckel zu fertig , dann sieht das auch keiner mehr.


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Ok Modden ist ein Hobby. Seh ich ja ein.
> 
> 
> 
> Warum alte Hardware fett umbauen damit es gut aussieht?



ja was jetzt?!


----------



## Shurchil (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ganz schicke Sachen dabei. Aber wieso immer weiß? Sorry aber das sieht entweder aus Kuhmilch oder eine bestimmte Körperflüssigkeit eines Mannes - muss das sein?


----------



## retroelch (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Schicke dinger dabei .

Bin grade selbst dabei mir eine externe Wasserkühlung mit 3 360ern also 1080[full HD] mm Radiator Fläche zu bauen da passt es ja perfekt


----------



## Technojunky (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

da juckt es einem ja schon extreeeeeem in den fingern... jaja nen paar millionen müsste man haben


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Meine Experimente  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anton-san (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Gute WAKÜ ist schon was feines...Gibt beim OC genug Reserven frei. Hab meine GTX 780 Ti mit 1350 MHz laufen...CPU mit 4,5 GHz fest...die  Beiden haben noch nie mehr als 50 Grad erreicht...
Bin bei meinem System noch nie über 35 Grad Wassertemperatur gekommen. Selbst als es letzten Monat so warm war nicht. Daher warte ich auch noch eine Generation GRAKA ab, obwohl meine 780 Ti am Limit ist mit 2560x1440 ger. Auflösung. Da fehlen ein paar FPS. Aber alles noch in guten 60-90 ger. FPS Bereich je nach Game...Oder es läuft mir mal ne günstige Gelegenheit mit ner 980 Ti über den Weg. 

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## mistermeister (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bin nun auch in der Galerie, aber leider nur mit meinem alten post samt crap-Bild, was ich sehr schade finde 
Aktueller wäre das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../1606-wakue-bilderthread-843.html#post7592610


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



anton-san schrieb:


> CPU mit 4,5 GHz fest...die  Beiden haben noch nie mehr als 50 Grad erreicht...



Bei was? Beim Tetris spielen?

Das glaubste ja wohl selbst nicht...Ich hab mit nem Gigant 3360 mit nem 4770K auf 4,5 GHz 53 Grad Core Damage und GTX 980 @ Stock auf 35 Last Furmark. Und das ist für WaKü schon sehr sehr sehr gut


----------



## Duff_05 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Meiner sogar als Titelbild 

Sind ein paar echt schicke Fotos dabei


----------



## Shooot3r (9. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> Einige klattschen ihre radis und agb an die seite oder aud den deckel ......und das schaut so richtig ******** aus....sorry, musste ich jetzt loswerden!




wohin sonst wenn drin kein platz ist...

zeig mal deinen her


----------



## SpatteL (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Feuchtgebiete ^^

Sind wieder echt klasse Bilder dabei.
Müsste meine auch mal wieder umbauen, möchte schon eine weile auf Hardtubes umsteigen, da brauche ich aber erst mal ein neue Case und Zeit.

MfG


----------



## Killermarkus81 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Feuchtgebiete ^^
> 
> Sind wieder echt klasse Bilder dabei.
> Müsste meine auch mal wieder umbauen, möchte schon eine weile auf Hardtubes umsteigen, da brauche ich aber erst mal ein neue Case und Zeit.
> ...



Halli Hallo,

Ja,ich muss mein Profil updaten,ich bin auf das Thermaltake Core P5 umgestiegen inkl. ein Haufen neuer Zeugs (nur Wasserkühlung Komponenten).
Das geht schon heftig ins Geld - ein paar Anschlüsse hier,Überwachung da,Pumpe,Radiatoren,Lüfter - und schwupps könnte man auch eine 5820k und Plattform dafür kaufen...

Ich hab mich mit unterschiedlichen Hardtubes eingedeckt weil mir das super gefällt.
Neigt man zum Perfektionsmuss dann ist das aber wirklich nicht ohne und deutlich schwieriger als das simple verschlauchen.
Gerade die Biegungen sollen ja perfekt aussehen und keine Einschlüsse aufweisen und gleichmäßig verlaufen - das ist wie gesagt nicht einfach!

In den kommenden Tagen werde ich aber hoffentlich ein bisschen Zeit dafür finden.

Zu den Temperaturen:
Meine CPU ist nicht nur geköpft sondern wird auch ohne Heatspreader mit Flüssigmetal betrieben.
Mit einem 480mm Radiator erreiche ich ca 32-34 Grad Wassertemperatur (hängt extrem von der Frischluft ab - warme Abluft ist jedenfalls äußerst kontraproduktiv und daher noch der zusätzliche externe Radiator).
Die CPU erreicht trotzdem ganz schnell 60°C,selbst bei Spielen - unter 50° C halte ich bei 1,3 Volt für unrealistisch,vor allem bei 35 Grad Wassertemperatur.

Für mich kommt eine normale Luftkühlung trotzdem nicht mehr in Frage.
Die GPU profitiert am meisten davon und ist zudem unhörbar - toll!


----------



## Pudwerx (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Da kühlt jemand seinen PC mit Vollmilch.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Pudwerx schrieb:


> Da kühlt jemand seinen PC mit Vollmilch.


lol wenn er nen ablasshahn einbaut und den pc nur passiv betreibt hat er immer heuse warme milch fürne heise schokolade zum abzapfn xD

najud ok... heise schokolade nich... aber ihr wisst was ich meine^^


----------



## Loc-Deu (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Sehr schöne und vermutlich auch sehr viel Arbeit.

Wasserkühlung reizt mich auch sehr, aber wenn keine tubes verwendet werden, sieht es leider oft unaufgeräumter aus als zum Beispiel eine Luftkühlung.


----------



## Lendox (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Feuchtgebiete Trailer


----------



## Echo321 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Allein das Basteln mach wahnsinnigen Spaß und das Ergebnis in Form von Kühlleistung und Lautstärke ist der Hammer.  Ich würde nie wieder ohne wollen. Wenn es dann noch gut aussieht ist das für mich ein Bonus   Wobei Tubes schon echt krass aussehen. Ich glaube beim nächsten Generationswechsel werde ich mich mal an Tubes versuchen :p

Inception Effect .. habe schon geguckt was Tubes kosten würden O_o


----------



## tschanga (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Einfach nur schöne kühlungen dabei. Und schöne umbauten von hardware. Sehr geil immer wieder mehr davon ^^


----------



## Elvis3000 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Extremst langweilige Hochglanzfotos wie aus nem Werbekatalog.  Schade das die DIY Scene quasi ausgestorben ist. Naja gibt ja alles in hundertfacher Ausführung, wer kommt da noch auf die Idee was selber zu machen.....wirklich schade


----------



## SpatteL (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Hää?
Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, das in der Community vielleicht auch Leute dabei sind, die gute Fotos machen können?
Du findest die Bilder alle auch in den entsprechenden Tagebüchern zu den Casemods/WaKü-Aufbauten.


----------



## Elvis3000 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Hier gibts ne menge Leute die wirklich gute Fotos machen können, das streite ich ja gar nicht ab und da gehört ne portion können dazu. Aber es ist halt nur zusammengekaufte und mehr oder weniger gut, zusammengebaute Hardware von der Stange die da abgebildet wird. Es wird kaum mehr selber nach handwerklichen lösungen gesucht, man macht sichs halt letztendlich so einfach wie möglich.......


----------



## SpatteL (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Was soll man denn da großartig selbst machen?
Das nötige Wissen und die technischen Möglichkeiten die Komponenten selber zu fertigen haben hier die wenigsten.
Ich kenne nur VJoe2max der schon ein paar (sehr) gute CPU-Kühler gebaut hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Es gibt durchaus einige Leute hier die das technische Know-How davon hätten (manche davon haben auch Zugang zu den entsprechenden CNC-Maschinen...), nur sind es am Ende sehr wenige die sich auch tatsächlich diese Arbeit (und das ist VIEL Aufwand) machen nur ihres Hobbys wegen.

Wenn es noch einen wesentlichen technischen Vorteil gäbe es selbst zu machen gäbe es wohl mehr solche Bauten, die kaufbaren Kühler sind aber schon sehr gut optimiert mittlerweile so dass der Zugewinn beim selbstbauen rein designtechnischer Natur wäre.

Ich könnte mir auch nen CPU-Kühler per CAD designen, von mir aus noch ne FEM-Simulation von Fluiddynamik und Wärmetransport machen und das Ding auch noch fräsen (lassen). Nur sind das viele Stunden Arbeit, viel Überzeugung bei den entsprechenden Verantwortlichen an meinem Arbeitsplatz (dass ich nach Feierabend so was entwerfen darf und auch ne Stunde Maschinenzeit bekomme am Ende) und das am Ende für ein Ergebnis das ich auch einfach so kaufen kann. Persönlich ist mir das Aussehen der Komponenten halt ziemlich egal.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Eben. Ich hab z.B. genau ein mal einen Wasserkühler selbst gebastelt. Da gab es für das Board halt sonst nix und ich war noch in der Lehrwerkstatt unterwegs wo eh jeder Ausbilder froh ist wenn man sich selbst was ausdenkt an dem man üben kann.
Klutten hat auch mal eine Kleinserie gebastelt und AnfiTec war/ist auch nicht mehr als zwei (Ex-)Studenten die sich ne eigene CNC gebaut haben.


----------



## SpatteL (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Genau das meine ich ja, der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.
 Und wie geschrieben, der größere Teil hier hat entweder nicht das Know-How, nicht die Möglichkeiten oder beides, letzteres trifft z.B. auf mich zu. ^^
Zumal eine WaKü heutzutage ja auch nicht mehr sooo viel bringt, wie es vor 10-15 Jahren noch war, da ja alles effizienter wird und dadurch keiner solch intensiver Kühlung mehr bedarf.

WaKü und das, damit oft einhergehende, Casemodding sind als Hobby schon teuer und aufwendig genug, da muss man sich das Leben ja nicht noch schwerer machen.
Wobei das nötige Casmodding für eine WaKü mittlerweile auch größtenteils weggefallen ist, da es ja sehr viele Gehäuse gibt, die extra dafür gemacht wurden.

Was auf den Bildern vielleicht auch noch untergeht oder einfach als selbstverständlich hingenommen wird, sind die gesleevten Kabel, was ja auch noch mal ein mega Aufwand ist wenn man es komplett selber macht.
Kann man sich ja aber mittlerweile zum Teil auch schon fertige Leitungen zum dazwischen stecken kaufen.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Zumal eine WaKü heutzutage ja auch nicht mehr sooo viel bringt, wie es vor 10-15 Jahren noch war, da ja alles effizienter wird und dadurch keiner solch intensiver Kühlung mehr bedarf.



Bei Mittelklassehardware vielleicht. Aber grade die letzten Jahre hat die WaKü ihre Existenzberechtigung bekommen. Vor 15 oder 20 Jahren gab es keine Grafikkarten die 250W verbrauchten oder CPUs die weit über 100W liegen. Auch gab es keine SLI-Systeme die je nach Konfiguration die 1000W Abwärme überschreiten.

Natürlich brauchste keine WaKü wenn du nen 6400er mit ner GTX960 betreibst (was bei Normalsterblichen schon als "sehr schnelle Gaming-Maschine" durchgeht...). Aber Menschen, die 500+€ nur in die Kühlung ihres Systems investieren haben auch öfter mal nen 5960X mit zwei TitanX am Anschlag übertaktet... und glaub mir das willst du nicht mit Luft kühlen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich ja, der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.
> Und wie geschrieben, der größere Teil hier hat entweder nicht das Know-How, nicht die Möglichkeiten oder beides, letzteres trifft z.B. auf mich zu. ^^
> Zumal eine WaKü heutzutage ja auch nicht mehr sooo viel bringt, wie es vor 10-15 Jahren noch war, da ja alles effizienter wird und dadurch keiner solch intensiver Kühlung mehr bedarf.
> 
> ...



Ich kann es nicht leiden, wenn jemand der etwas nicht versteht oder wie du selbst sagtest, nicht die Möglichkeiten hat - mit Fadenscheinigen Begründungen schlecht redet, ohne sich damit tiefgründiger befasst zu haben.
Das ist die gleiche Leier wie "für was brauchst du heutzutage 300PS - Gähn".
Oder für was brauch ich eloxierte Bremshebel für 150€, Wave Bremsscheiben, etc...

Nie war die Abwärme einer modernen GPU größer als heute - eine 980ti übertaktet mit etwas angehobener Spannung setzt locker an die 300 Watt um,290X/390X entsprechend noch mehr...
Und der Hauptvorteil ist einfach, dass die ach so tollen Customdesignkühlösungen oder auch Nachrüstkühler entfallen - wirklich leise kann ab einer gewissen Abwärme keine Luftkühlung sein - auch solche nicht!

Manche tun auch immer so als ob ihre Kühllösung ganz speziell sei bzw auch so funktioniert -Tipp,es ist tatsächlich immer die gleiche.

Vielleicht sollte Pcgh nochmal erklären was Effizienz bedeutet.
Nämlich ganz banal ausgedrückt, bei identischer Leistung/ verringerte Verlustleistung.
Steigt die Leistungsfähigkeit wird der Effizienzvorteil eben geschluckt!

Mit Einführung der neuen GPUs könnte erstmalig seit längerer Zeit so gar die aktuelle High-End Riege (was die 1080 ja nicht ist)  vielleicht sogar ganz gut unter Luft klar kommen, sofern man sich mit Temperaturen,Lautstärke und voraussichtlich früheren Ableben zufrieden geben kann (letzteres ist natürlich variabel von tatsächlicher Temperatur und Spannung).

Und zu guter letzt siehts auch noch toll aus.

Entgegen vieler anderer Hobbys bringt eine Wasserkühlung auch noch technischen Mehrwert und damit hab ich alles gesagt!


----------



## SpatteL (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Wo habe ich denn irgendetwas schlecht geredet?
Das mit dem keine Ahnung bzw keine Möglichkeiten bezog sich auf das selber bauen von Kühlern.
Ansonsten würde ich von mir behaupten, mich recht gut im WaKü Bereich auszukennen.
Habe ja selbst auch sehr seit etwa 7 Jahren eine WaKü im Einsatz.

Es gab aber auch vor einigen Jahren schon GPUs, die 300W und mehr raus gehauen haben.
Tendenziell ist es mMn aber eher nach unten gegangen als weiter nach oben.

Edit: Nach etwas Recherche muss ich zugeben, die Aussage zur Effizienz/Leistungsaufnahmen war doch etwas unbedacht.

MfG


----------



## Killermarkus81 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Das mit dem keine Ahnung but bzw keine Möglichkeiten bezog sich auf das selber bauen von Kühlern.
> Ansonsten würde ich von mir behaupten, mich recht gut im WaKü Bereich auszukennen.
> Habe ja selbst auch sehr seit etwa 7 Jahren eine WaKü im Einsatz.
> 
> ...



High-End GPUs stagnieren schon länger auf diesem Niveau.
Nagel mich nicht fest, aber Gefühlsmäßig ist diese kontinuierlich bis zum Höhepunkt bei der GTX 480 angestiegen.
Danach wieder etwas runter,aber die großen und vergleichbaren GPUs ala 780 haben dann auch wieder Richtung 300W (übertaktet) verschlungen. Und 290X und auch die großen Maxwells sind auch nicht gerade sparsam.

NATIVE 6Kern CPUs sind sogar Temperaturlimitiert.

Es wäre natürlich quatsch zu behaupten mit einer Wasserkühlung wesentlich mehr Leistung heraus holen zu können.
Aber mich hat vor allem die Möglichkeit nahezu unhörbar zu kühlen und dabei konkurrenzlose Temperaturen erreichen zu können (meine Karte ist mit Customkühler nahezu abgehoben und so laut geworden - unerträglich). Jetzt erreicht sie nicht mal mehr 40°C bei zusätzlich möglichen 80 Mhz.
Und vor allem - es sieht halt einfach schicke aus


----------



## Elvis3000 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Mal abgesehen von wirklich hoch übertakteter High End Hardware. liegt der Vorteil eigentlich nur noch im " schicken leisemachen "
 Als echter Handwerker finde ich die selbstgebauten Lösungen halt immer wesenzlich spannender. Vor ein paar Jahren gabs mal Kühlerbau Wettbewerbe, schaut euch das mal an da fallen euch die Augen raus..........

Schönen Restfeiertag


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

LOL meine alten Systeme sind doch dabei...
Bild "1574" & "1945"


----------



## mimamutzel (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ach ist das schön wenn der Radiator die ganze Hitze direkt hinten raus bläst ^^ Grafikkarte bleibt immer schön brav unter 65 Grad ganz ohne Laut zu werden


----------



## bioharz3 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



mimamutzel schrieb:


> Ach ist das schön wenn der Radiator die ganze Hitze direkt hinten raus bläst ^^ Grafikkarte bleibt immer schön brav unter 65 Grad ganz ohne Laut zu werden



65°C? Das ist aber ziemlich hoch für eine Wakü^^

Meine (extrem) übertaktete 680GTX geht selten über 50°C. Max 55°C. Bei 60-65°C (hab mal die Radiatorlüftung auf min gestellt) crasht der Treiber schon ab durch die extreme Übertaktung^^

Ob das so gut ist für die 680GTX... vermutlich ist.. aber die muss sowieso bald ins Rente geschickt werden -> 1060/480


----------



## bioharz3 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> High-End GPUs stagnieren schon länger auf diesem Niveau.
> Nagel mich nicht fest, aber Gefühlsmäßig ist diese kontinuierlich bis zum Höhepunkt bei der GTX 480 angestiegen.
> Danach wieder etwas runter,aber die großen und vergleichbaren GPUs ala 780 haben dann auch wieder Richtung 300W (übertaktet) verschlungen. Und 290X und auch die großen Maxwells sind auch nicht gerade sparsam.
> 
> ...



Hast ja a nettes System^^(killt wohl meinen x5650 6core mit 3.6-4.1ghz)
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es dir geht, aber mir fehlt noch ein wassergekühltes Netzteil^^


----------



## Breyten (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Beim Bild 198 sieht es einfach nur episch aus.


----------



## mimamutzel (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Naja, der kleine Radi muss ja auch ne Fury X auf Volllast kühl halten ^^
Das geile daran ist ja, das der Lüfter dabei auf circa 20% dreht


----------



## Stueppi (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bei dem Titel stimmt was nicht, es gibt keine Sommerhitze =(


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bei mir hat die Hitze auch mit Luftkühlung keine Chance, mach ich was falsch? :/


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> hat die Hitze auch mit Luftkühlung keine Chance, mach ich was falsch? :/


Nichts.
Geht mir auch so.

Übrigens: ein schicker Kabelverhau hinterm Tisch auf Bild 1.
Und das Mainboard kocht sicher, da der Chipsatz nur spärlich gekühlt wird.

Der kleine Hauch durch den Hecklüfter wird durch die Monstergrafikkarte prima abgeblockt. 

Wenigstens sind noch zwei Dachlüfter drin, die es etwas erträglicher machen, wenn man nichts auf den Rechner liegen hat,


----------



## Giesbert_PK (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

2x 290x kann man nur mit Wasser kühlen,alles andere ist sinnlos.
Algemein ist wohl Wasserkühlung bei crossfire oder sli sinnvoll.  

Denke das hingegen bei heutigen modernen CPU und Grafikkarten ein wasserkühler kaum Sinn macht außer man betreibt extrem OC oder will einen absolut leisen Rechner auch unter last.


----------



## manimani89 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

kommt halt wirklich drauf an was für hardware das man besitzt. für meine cpu oder gpu bräuchte ich niemals ne wakü


----------



## lol2k (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Giesbert_PK schrieb:


> Denke das hingegen bei heutigen modernen CPU und Grafikkarten ein wasserkühler kaum Sinn macht außer man betreibt extrem OC oder will einen absolut leisen Rechner auch unter last.





manimani89 schrieb:


> [...]für meine cpu oder gpu bräuchte ich niemals ne  wakü




Neben Übertaktung und Geräuschentwicklung spricht für die Wasserkühlung noch ein dritter Aspekt! Unsere Karten haben im Bios Temperaturschwellenwerte hinterlegt, welche bei Erreichen/Überschreiten stufenweise den Boost-Takt runter regeln. Wenn der Luftkühler die Abwärme dann unter Last nicht mehr adäquat abtransportieren kann, knickt der Leistungswert der GPU sukzessiv ein. Zuletzt konnte man dies sehr gut im Titan X(P)-Test sehen. Die Karte entfaltet ihr volles Potential quasi erst unter H2O. 

PCGH schrieb dazu:


> Zur Erklärung des *GPU-Boost 3.0*: Im  BIOS der Karte hinterlegt Nvidia eine Kurve mit  Takt/Spannungs-Kombinationen. Generell gilt: Je höher der Takt, desto  mehr Spannug liegt an. Boostet die Karte, steigt also auch die  Leistungsaufnahme - und zwar stärker als der Takt, da die  Spannungserhöhung quadratisch anstatt linear in die Gleichung einfließt.  Als nächstes kommt die sogenannte Hystere ins Spiel. Damit der Kühler  nicht auf einmal von einem 85° C heißen Chip bei 250 Watt überfahren  wird, senkt die Karte ihren maximalen Boost schon recht früh. Die erste  Stufe, also der allerhöchste Boosttakt, wird meist nur nach einem  direkten Neustart in der Nähe des Polarkeise erreicht und schon bei 40° C  GPU-Temperatur wieder heruntergesetzt. Alle paar Grad - etwa bei 61° C -  folgt eine weitere Taktreduktion um zwei 13-MHz-Schritte mitsamt  anhängender Spannungsreduktion während die Karte sich dadurch  gleichzeitig langsamer aufheizt.



Da meine Titan X(P) sich dank Wasserkühlung konstant bei max. 40 Grad bewegt, kann sie ihr volles Leistungspotential entfalten und kontinuierlich halten. 
Um so wichtiger ist bei einer Luftkühlung also die Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse, damit die Abwärme der Hardware schnell aus dem Gehäuse transportiert werden kann.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

"Heutzutage braucht man keine Wasserkühlung ", dass ist genau die gleiche Debatte wie es noch die Konsole oder den PC selbst benötigt!

Fakt ist, die TDP einer High-End GPU und CPU sind nicht wesentlich gesunken, im Gegenteil.
Und durch die verkleinerten Fertigungsprozeß verschärft sich das Thema punktuelle Wärmeübergang zusehends.
Eine GTX 1080 benötigt i.d.R um die 200 Watt und verweilt trotz vergleichbarer Kühlung im ähnlichen Temperaturbereich.

Ich für meinen Teil werde nie glücklich mit einer Luftkühlung!


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



manimani89 schrieb:


> kommt halt wirklich drauf an was für hardware das man besitzt. für meine cpu oder gpu bräuchte ich niemals ne wakü



ich hab ne 1080 mit Morpheus und nen i5 6600K Prozessor verbaut, aber trotzdem ist trotz der "Hitze" die Temperatur ganz gut. Eine Wakü lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nach nicht, ist halt was fürs Auge


----------



## Longinos (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nichts.
> Geht mir auch so.
> 
> Übrigens: ein schicker Kabelverhau hinterm Tisch auf Bild 1.
> ...


 

keine Sorge auch wenn VRM, Arbeitsspeicher, Netzteil im Passiven Lüfter Betrieb gut warm werden, Läuft selbst im Hochsommer unter Last keiner der 6 Lüfter über 300U/min.  die zwei unteren Frontlüfter laufen dauerhaft mit 250U/min. Wahrscheinlich werde ich trotzdem irgendwann mal VRM, Arbeitsspeicher, Netzteil in den Wasserkreislauf integrieren und das Radiatorgestell in den Nebenraum befördern damit sich der Raum nicht mehr so aufheizt bei geschlossenen Fenstern.


----------



## Giesbert_PK (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



lol2k schrieb:


> Neben Übertaktung und Geräuschentwicklung spricht für die Wasserkühlung noch ein dritter Aspekt! Unsere Karten haben im Bios Temperaturschwellenwerte hinterlegt, welche bei Erreichen/Überschreiten stufenweise den Boost-Takt runter regeln. Wenn der Luftkühler die Abwärme dann unter Last nicht mehr adäquat abtransportieren kann, knickt der Leistungswert der GPU sukzessiv ein. Zuletzt konnte man dies sehr gut im Titan X(P)-Test sehen. Die Karte entfaltet ihr volles Potential quasi erst unter H2O.
> 
> PCGH schrieb dazu:
> 
> ...



Geb dir natürlich recht, hätte dazu schreiben sollen das so ziemlich alle Referenz Karten nicht dolle sind wozu auch deine Titan gehört.  Aber meine alte 970er strix und die jetzige 1070er zotac sind so gut zu kühlen mit den Luft Kühlern das sich eine Investition von über 500  € nicht lohnen würde für fullcover Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Noctua (7. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Giesbert_PK schrieb:


> Aber meine alte 970er strix und die jetzige 1070er zotac sind so gut zu kühlen mit den Luft Kühlern das sich eine Investition von über 500  € nicht lohnen würde für fullcover Wasserkühlung.


Aber auch nur mit schnell drehenden und damit lauten Lüftern. Meine ganz alte 970 Strix hat im Define R5 mit 4+ gedrosselten Silent Wings 2 140mm nicht den maximalen Boosttakt halten können und war dazu noch deutlich hörbar. Die 980 TI habe ich dann mit H2O (in meinem Fall als AiO-Lösung) ausgerüstet und seitdem hält sie den Boosttakt >1300Mhz, mit dem Morpheus war das mit starken Lüftern drin.


----------



## Berserkervmax (7. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich bau zu oft um !
Daher ist Wasserkühlung keine option !

Hinzu kommt das man das Kühlmedium auch mal wechseln muss
Ich irgentwie kein Wasser im PC haben möchte 
Und auch mit Lüft Leise und sehr gut zu kühlen ist !
 Braucht eben nur Platz !


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich würde das ganze etwas anders sehen .

WaKü ist aus mehreren Gründen einer LuKü vor zu ziehen , hat aber auch gute Gründe dagegen 
Ich mache das mal als Pro und Contra ....

Pro WaKü :

- Niedrigere allgemeine Temp der gekühlten Komponenten , im allgemeinen weit niedriger als mit LuKü und dadurch besseres OC-Potenzial bzw Stabilität bei OC .
- Bei nutzung von höherwertigen Komponenten (Pumpe+Lüfter) ein extrem leiser bis unhörbarerer Betrieb möglich .
- Durch Externen aufbau der Radiatoren (oder gleich nutzung eines MoRa) efiziente Verlagerung der Hitze RAUS aus dem Case . Somit weniger Gehäuse-Lüftung nötig .
- Durch alle vorgenannten Punkt eine höhere Lebensdauer des kompletten PC's (Soweit nachweisbar durch LANGE Laufzeit)

Contra WaKü :

- umrüsten auf WaKü u.U. exorbitant Teuer . Bei GPU+CPU locker 300+
- Aufbau ungleich komplizierter als LuKü dürch die nötige Verschlauchung , nötige extra Steuerungen für die (u.U.) vielen Lüfter die ein MB net mehr packt 
- Bei Defekt/Leckage der WaKü besteht die möglichkeit das ganze Sys zu rösten .
- "Mal eben was umbauen" is nich .
- Alle paar Jahre tausch des Wassers nötig (meistens)


Ich habe mich am ende dafür entschieden mein Sys mit Wasser zu kühlen und bereue es nicht . Hat mich zwar mitlerweile weit über 600€ zusätzlich + ne Menge Nerven gekostet , aber ein praktisch lautloses System hat was . Wer mit Lärm leben kann darf gerne bei LuKü bleiben .
Fakt für mich ist : WaKü ist ein kleiner Luxus , und ICH gönne hn mir + mein Frauchen erlaubt ihn mir


----------



## SpatteL (7. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

bzgl. Wasserwechsel:
Das mache ich immer, wenn ich alle paar Jahre die Graka tausche gleich mit, da muss das Wasser ja sowieso raus.
Und wenn man sich schon für eine WaKü und derer Vorteile entscheidet, nimmt man das gerne in kauf, ist daher mMn nicht wirklich ein Nachteil.

Umbauen z.B. RAM tauschen/aufrüsten ist sogar einfacher, da kein großer Kühler mehr im weg ist.


----------



## NatokWa (8. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Umbauen z.B. RAM tauschen/aufrüsten ist sogar einfacher, da kein großer Kühler mehr im weg ist.



Nur dann wenn man NICHT zu den Hardcores gehört die auch den Ram+MB mit Wasser kühlen (Bis hin zu den SSD's ist da ALLES drin) .
SO verrückt sind allerdings eher die wenigsten


----------



## SpatteL (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Naja, denen ist das dann sowieso egal.


----------



## Brunftzeit (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich hab jetzt seit mehreren Mainboards/CPUs eine einfache WaKü im System. Wenn überhaupt was dran nervig ist dann das Wasser wechseln und reinigen was ich eh zu selten mache. Gibt von mir jetzt auch kein aktuelles Foto, zu hässlich. 

Zusammengestellt damals teils aus Geschenken (360er Radiator), Gebrauchtkäufen (Pumpe z.B. eine reparierte 1048 aus dem Meisterkühler-Forum) und einigen Neuteilen (die ganzen Kleinteile und der NexXxos XP Kühler) kam ich relativ günstig weg. Das ganze fand im Boden des Coolermaster Stacker  ST-01 eine Heimat. Luftfilter im Boden wurde ein Damenstrumpf der auf Klettband aufgespannt wurde. Hält noch immer. Damals noch mit Athlon 64. Danach Core 2 Duo, Core 2 Quad und inzwischen mit einem i5 Haswell. Musste nur mal eine neue Halterung kaufen.

Kann nicht behaupten die WaKü würde einem beim umbauen groß behindern aber ich hab ja auch die Schläuche nicht perfekt verlegt wie Andere. Dann mag es schwieriger sein wenn sich dank neuem Mainboard der Abstand zur CPU ändert. Meine hängen halt mitten durchs Gehäuse. Interessiert mich nicht, habe kein Fenster verbaut.

Bei Ausgleichsbehälter und Pumpe bin ich inzwischen auf ein Alphacool Eisfach samt AC Pumpe umgestiegen. Macht das Leben angenehmer, insgesamt kann ich die Kombination aber nur bedingt empfehlen. Entgegen anderslautender Tests ist die Kombi nur auf minimaler Drehzahl leise. Sobald man die Pumpe hoch dreht wird sie richtig nervig.  Ansonsten aber angenehm mal den Wasserstand zu sehen und von vorn zu befüllen. Leider sieht man auch dauernd die aktuelle "Qualität" des Wassers. Ist wie eine Frau die hinter einem mit dem Besen steht und vorwurfsvoll auf den Dreck zeigt den man gemacht hat... Narf... 


Würd ichs heute wieder machen? Weis ich nicht. Ich wollts damals einfach mal testen um aus erster Hand Erfahrung zu sammeln. Das ich insgesamt kaum mehr Geld ausgeben musste als für so manchen High-End Luftkühler sprach natürlich dafür. Andererseits gibts inzwischen auch schöne Gehäuse mit integrierter WaKü. Auch eine Option. Eine Augenweide ist mein alter ST-01 ja nicht. Halt praktisch mit viel Platz. GPU Kühlung mochte ich eh nicht, war mir zu teuer immer wieder neue Kühler zu kaufen wenn man die Karte wechselt. Da ist ein CPU Kühler halt praktischer, neue Halterung und gut. Meine aktuelle Manli 1070 ist eh sehr leise und dreht auch unter Last nicht auf.

Jetzt wo ich sie habe werde ich die WaKü auch behalten. Zumindest so lang wie ich auch das Gehäuse behalte. Ansonsten bei einem neuen Gehäuse halt drauf achten das ein 360er Radiator verbaut werden kann und dann zieh ich halt alles um.

Nur das ich mein Wasser eben schon wieder reinigen darf... seufz... ich glaub ich mach doch mal einen schwarzen Tesa über das Sichtfenster fürs Wasser...


----------



## Crackpipeboy (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Hammer was sich hier einige für Mühe geben. Ich war vor vielen Jahren hier im Forum und hab nun neu gestartet hier nach einer Pause, war früher allerdings auch ein richtiger Wakü-Fanatiker. Leider keine Zeit und Lust mehr dazu, allerdings hier ein Link von meiner früheren Gestalt; Post #8727 

Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich habe lange, sehr lange gehadert um das Thema Wakü anzugehen. Jetzt wo ich aber eine habe, auch wenn diese nicht sauber verlegt ist und mein Tower immer mehr einer Bastelbude gleicht, so möchte ich diese nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Mir ist der Aufwand und die Kostenaspekt den es benötigen würde für den letzendlichen Effekt einfach zu groß. Darüber denke ich schon seid Jahren nach aber irgendwie immer wieder davon abgekommen. Inzwischen hab ich wenigstens mal eine AiO Wasserkühlung auf meiner Grafikeinheit und überlege schon wieder ob ich nicht auch die neue AiO von EVGA für die CPU auch kaufen soll. Aber da ich kein Sichtfenster habe und man es sowieso nicht sehen würde, tut es der Scythe Mugen Max auf meiner CPU mehr als nur "gut"

Irgendwann wenn ich in meiner neuen Wohnung eingerichtet bin und meinen weißen LED beleuchteten Schreibtisch haben werde... werde ich vermutlich auch um das Spielzeug Wasserkühlung nicht rumkommen und mir ein Komplettverbund kaufen inkl Gehäuse das ein Sichtfenster hat.


----------



## restX3 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Sieht schon beeindruckend aus aber mein Ding ist es nicht. Zu teuer, zu komplex. Bei aller Liebe zum PC der Aufwand ist es mir dann doch nicht Wert.


----------



## TheTou (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

WaKü ist mittlerweile eins der wenigen Themen in Sachen Hardware die mich noch begeistern kann. Hat für mich nach all den Jahren 0815 CPUs und GPUs persönlich das Interesse am PC neu entfacht.


----------



## Moonzone (30. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Also ich bin jetzt 28 Jahre alt und meine erste Wasserkühlung habe ich im Jahre 2004 eingebaut, das ist jetzt mittlerweile 14 Jahre her. Damals mit meinen 14 Jahren war ich genauso PC begeistert wie heute. Der einzige Unterschied bestand darin, dass ich mir viele Dinge nicht leisten konnte. 
Ich erinnere mich gerade an meine damaligen Komponenten, als Basis diente ein Thermaltake Xaser III Gehäuse . Mit Wasser habe ich damals meinen Athlon XP 2700+ (T-Bred) gekühlt. Die wurden, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, verdammt heiß. Vor allem wenn man sie auch noch übertaktet hat  Der damalige Zauber von CPU`s und GPU`s, Mainboards, OC und Modding war schon verdammt schön! Ich erinnere mich aber leider nicht mehr an meine GPU , ich glaube es war eine Geforce 4 TI 4600 oder TI 4400. Leute das ist jetzt 14 Jahre her, ich werde verdammt nostalgisch wenn ich daran denke. 3d Mark 2001 , ihr wisst was ich meine  Und die Entwicklung der damaligen Spiele, die Meilensteine die da hervorgebracht wurden. Damals als man noch fasst als Elitär galt, wenn man eine Internet Verbindung sein eigen nennen durfte. Das waren noch Zeiten

Auch damals war eine Wasserkühlung ungeschlagen, ich habe damals glaub ich Radiatoren von Aqua Computer verwendet. Ein 120MM war eigentlich so der durchschnitt, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere. Ich musste mit der Stichsäge an der oberseits des Xaser 3 ein Loch rein-schneiden, damit sich der Radiator und die passende Blende einbauen ließen. 

Auch heute hat sich bei mir diesbezüglich nichts geändert, habe mir gerade das Enthoo Luxe bestellt + 1080TI Waterblock. Ich kann es einfach nicht lassen, wieso auch?

@Danielneedles: Ich muss dir widersprechen, eine Wasserkühlung ist für mich mehr als nur ein "Spielzeug". Immerhin habe ich dadurch eine High End Maschine, die ich mit weniger als einer Handvoll Lüftern um die 500-700 RPM laufen lassen kann. Das bedeutet das mein System nicht nur verdammt kühl ist, es ist auch verdammt leise. Die heutigen AIO Wasserkühlungen, z.b Alphacool sind doch klasse. Du kaufst dir ein neues modulares Set und wechselst die Fans aus, Fertig. Das würde ich sogar kaufen, wenn ich nicht schon hunderte Euro in meine Custom investiert hätte. Ich sehe keinen Grund, den Rechner mit Luft zu kühlen, auser natürlich den ultimativen, Finanziellen Grund


----------



## INU.ID (30. April 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Moonzone schrieb:


> meine erste Wasserkühlung habe ich im Jahre 2004 eingebaut


Meine erste (CPU-) Wasserkühlung war ein Messingstopfen,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf den mir ein befreundeter Installateur einen Deckel samt zweier Schlauchanschlüsse gelötet hat. Dazu eine damals schon ca. 15 Jahre alte Aquariumpumpe (die im Betrieb quasi nicht zu hören war) aus den 80ern, wenn ich mich nicht irre Schläuche mit Metall außenrum, und als Radiator den wasserführenden Einsatz eines ich glaube (alten, ausgemusterten) Gas-Durchlauferhitzers. Damit habe ich *ca. 1996* einen Sockel7-Pentium mit ich glaube 166MHz gekühlt (der wurde auch übertaktet, weiß aber nicht mehr wie weit).

Damals allerdings nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Temperaturen, sondern weil mir das rattern des defekten CPU-Lüfters auf die Nüsse ging, und ich dachte, das muß auch leiser gehen. Aufgrund der nicht erwähnenswerten Abwärme der CPU von ich glaube weniger als 10 Watt, brauchte die WaKü natürlich auch keinen Lüfter. So hatte ich schon 1996 eine komplett passive Wasserkühlung. Ich bin mir nicht mehr 100%ig sicher, aber ich glaube bei dem System ging später auch die WaPu kaputt, aber ich habe das System dann problemlos ohne WaPu weiter betreiben können.

Hätte ich doch nur damals schon gewusst das WaKü im PC mal so einen Erfolg haben wird... ^^


----------



## TOKUKAN (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Geile Teile!


----------



## Elvis3000 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

@Inuid .....
Das mal ne schöne Geschichte 👍


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bei einer Wasserkühlung gibt es oft ein Denkfehler... mit Wasser muss es kühler und leiser sein.
Diese Aussage ist in diesen Sinn nicht falsch, aber es kommt ganz auf die Fläche an womit gekühlt wird.

So wird man mit nur einem 120er Radiator nicht besser abschneiden als mit Luft.
In meiner Wasserkühlung habe ich intern einen 420er + 240er Radiator verbaut. Extern kommt noch ein Mo-Ra 360 Lt zum Einsatz. Verbaut sind nur Nocuta Lüfter und mit 14 Lüfter kann ich die Temperaturen die ich haben möchte selbst bestimmen. Denn bezogen auf das Delta zur Wassertemperatur bewegen sich auch die CPU und GPU Temperatur.

Meine Lüfter lassen sich nur mit 320 U/min Minimum betreiben.
Gestern erst habe ich dazu ein Test gemacht in dem ich die Lüfter so bestimmt habe das sie nicht über 320 U/min laufen.
Habe dann an die 2 Stunden gespielt und das Ergebnis war eine Wassertemperatur von bis zu 34 Grad und die GPU hat sich bei etwa 47-48 Grad gehalten.
Die CPU bewegte sich zwischen 40 und 46 Grad.

In diesem Sinn war der Rechner trotz voller Leistung sehr leise oder besser gesagt lautlos.
Das ist mit Luft nicht zu erreichen.

Normalerweise habe ich eine Lüfterkurve voreingestellt, so laufen die Lüfter mit 500-600 U/min und halten eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 29-30 Grad.
Dadurch komme ich mit der GPU auf etwa 40 Grad und CPU zwischen 35-44 Grad.

Für mich ist dies keine Spielerei, denn ich sitze im Wohnzimmer und auch wenn ich Kopfhörer trage sollen meine Familienangehörige beim Fernsehen nicht gestört werden.
Natürlich finde ich zugleich die Optik was die Wasserkühlung ausmacht richtig Geil. 

Das System hatte ich zuvor mit Luft am laufen.
Die CPU und auch die Grafikkarten hatten gute Temperaturen und die Drehzahlen und dessen Lautstärke bewegten sich auch in Grenzen.
Im Grunde hätte ich nicht zwingend eine Wasserkühlung gebraucht.

Dennoch habe ich diesen Schritt nicht bereut und bin voll begeistert von meiner Wasserkühlung.
Klar billig war die nicht, trotzdem ist es im Grunde auch nur eine einmalige Investition, denn eine WaKü kann immer jederzeit umgebaut oder erweitert werden.
Man wird daher nicht nochmal alles von Null an kaufen müssen.

Das ganze hatte ich seit Oktober im Sinn und irgendwie bekam ich diesen Gedanken nicht mehr aus dem Kopf... 
Hatte aber bezüglich der Kosten immer wieder alles verworfen.
Am ende habe ich sogar das Doppelte ausgegeben was ich anfangs dachte oder als Warenkorb zusammen hatte.


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Meine erste Wasserkühlung(Tri Radiator, sehr leise Pumpe) hatte ich 2004 mit dem brand neuen Pentium Killer Athlon 64 3800+ im Einsatz. 

Der Hersteller(fragt nicht wer) hat falsche Wasserzusätze mitgeliefert und so lagerte sich Algenartiges Zeug nach ca. 6 Monaten recht schnell ab auf dem Kupfer der CPU Kühlung und die CPU überhitzte und schaltete ab. Regelmäßig nach 6 Monaten musste also der ganze Kreislauf komplett gereinigt werden. Erst später bin ich dann auf den normalen Autokühlwasser Zusatz umgestiegen und die Probleme waren weg. Trotzdem. Nur ein paar Monate vorher der Athlon XP hatte noch keine Hitze Notabschaltung, hätte ich den gehabt wäre jedes mal eine CPU drauf gegangen bei dem Spaß. Der hohe Wartungsaufwand hat mich dann recht schnell von Custom Waküs befreit. 

Seit 2015 hab ich erstmals wieder Wasser im Einsatz und zwar auf der GPU in Form einer AIO EVGA Hybrid. Wartungsfrei und bastelfrei. So stelle ich mir das vor. Temps traumhaft max. 40-45 Grad, auch im Hochsommer bei 40 Grad im Schatten. Bin mit meiner AIO so zufrieden, das ich mir nie wieder eine luftgekühlte Grafikkarte kaufen werde, von nun an nur AIOs. Am besten von EVGA mit 10 Jahren Garantie auf alles. Sollte die AIO irgend wann zicken machen, wird sie eingeschickt und EVGA darf sich drum kümmern.


----------



## Kamir (26. August 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Verbaut sind nur Nocuta Lüfter und mit 14 Lüfter kann ich die Temperaturen die ich haben möchte selbst bestimmen.



Wie heißen denn die Noctua Lüfter, die bei dir zum Einsatz kommen?


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Habe da unterschiedliche je nach Radiator verbaut.

Radiator 420 => 3x NF-A14
Radiator 240 => 2x NF-F12
Mora 360 LT => 9x NF-P12

Die P12 erreiche eine etwas geringere max. Drehzahl als die F12 und sind bei geringer Drehzahl auch sehr leise.
Im allgemeinem würde ich heute aber die F12 bevorzugen, auch wenn die P12 auch gute Lüfter sind.


----------



## Kamir (26. August 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Alles klar, Danke dir!


----------



## The_Zodiak (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei einer Wasserkühlung gibt es oft ein Denkfehler... mit Wasser muss es kühler und leiser sein.
> Diese Aussage ist in diesen Sinn nicht falsch, aber es kommt ganz auf die Fläche an womit gekühlt wird.



Diese Aussage ist total falsch, da eine Wasserkühlung im gleichen Preisbereich lauter sein muss! Auf Premium Towerkühlern kann man ein bis zwei 140mm Lüfter montieren und diese/n unter 500rpm laufen lassen bei Vollast. Das ist gar kein Problem! Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es die Wasserkühlung mit Radiator.  Nur ist es leider so, dass für eine Wasserkühlung IMMER eine Pumpe benötigt wird. Und die ist unter Umständen nun mal hörbar bzw. die macht Geräusche. Bei AIO's ist es da noch am schlimmsten, da diese eine integrierte Pumpe besitzen, die zum vibrieren des Kühlblocks führt. Zudem KANN es je nach Montage auch noch zu anderen Problemen kommen, die zu einer erhöhten Lautstärke durch Luft/Luftblasen führen. 

Also steht hier der Vergleich zwischen Lüfter und Lüfter + Pumpe was die Lautstärke betrifft. 

Die Endtemperatur ist bei eine Wasserkühlung viel später erreicht als bei einer Luftkühlung. Im Vergleich ist eine Wasserkühlung von der Kühlleistung aber auch beim Maximum leicht besser. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt aber der Aufwand und die Kosten nicht das was man am Ende bekommt. Es sei denn man legt super viel Wert auf Optik und nutzt ein geschlossenes Case mit Glaswand.


----------



## ludscha (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



> Diese Aussage ist total falsch, da eine Wasserkühlung im gleichen Preisbereich lauter sein muss!



Dein Vergleich hinkt aber ein bischen, weil für den Preis was dein Lüftkühler kostet , wahrscheinlich 70€ denk ich mal, du bei einer Costum-Wakü ( nicht die Pseudo-AiOs, ist für mich keine WaKü )  nur vielleicht zwei Teile für die WaKü bekommst. 

Darum geht eine WaKü mit halbwegs guten Komponenten erst bei 350€+ an und nicht schon bei 70€.

Wenn ich nun an meinen i7 975 Extreme @ 4 Ghz ( extremer Hitzkopf ) zurück denke , welche Geräuschkulisse ich mit dem Megahalems als Lüftkühler hatte , war die kurze Zeit später eingebaute WaKü ein Segen für meine Ohren.

Da ich den Loop von da an ständig erweitert habe und  mittlerweile denk ich, an die 1500€ in die Wakü gebraten habe ist auch der Kreislauf etwas grösser geworden.

Momentan bin ich bei einem MoRa 3 Pro und einem MoRa 3 LT + 480er und 240er Radi intern, ja ich weiss, ist ein bischen oversized  aber ich habs gerne leise.


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist total falsch, da eine Wasserkühlung im gleichen Preisbereich lauter sein muss! Auf Premium Towerkühlern kann man ein bis zwei 140mm Lüfter montieren und diese/n unter 500rpm laufen lassen bei Vollast. Das ist gar kein Problem! Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es die Wasserkühlung mit Radiator.  Nur ist es leider so, dass für eine Wasserkühlung IMMER eine Pumpe benötigt wird. Und die ist unter Umständen nun mal hörbar bzw. die macht Geräusche. Bei AIO's ist es da noch am schlimmsten, da diese eine integrierte Pumpe besitzen, die zum vibrieren des Kühlblocks führt. Zudem KANN es je nach Montage auch noch zu anderen Problemen kommen, die zu einer erhöhten Lautstärke durch Luft/Luftblasen führen.
> 
> Also steht hier der Vergleich zwischen Lüfter und Lüfter + Pumpe was die Lautstärke betrifft.
> 
> Die Endtemperatur ist bei eine Wasserkühlung viel später erreicht als bei einer Luftkühlung. Im Vergleich ist eine Wasserkühlung von der Kühlleistung aber auch beim Maximum leicht besser. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt aber der Aufwand und die Kosten nicht das was man am Ende bekommt. Es sei denn man legt super viel Wert auf Optik und nutzt ein geschlossenes Case mit Glaswand.



Für die CPU mag das vllt zutreffen, da hast du aber im Normalfall auch keine 150 Watt Abwärme. Bei GPUs sieht das komplett anders aus, die 300+ Watt einer 1080Ti oder Vega kannst du mit Luft gar nicht wirklich leise kühlen, eine vernünftig dimensionierte Wasserkühlung hat damit aber gar kein Problem. Ob einem das jetzt die Kosten und den Aufwand wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Entscheidend ist die Leistung von der Wärmequelle auf möglichst viel Kühlfläche zu verteilen. Ob das per Heatpipes, Ölbad oder Wasserschlauch passiert ist im Grunde egal.


----------



## The_Zodiak (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



ludscha schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich hinkt aber ein bischen, weil für den Preis was dein Lüftkühler kostet , wahrscheinlich 70€ denk ich mal, du bei einer Costum-Wakü ( nicht die Pseudo-AiOs, ist für mich keine WaKü )  nur vielleicht zwei Teile für die WaKü bekommst.
> 
> Darum geht eine WaKü mit halbwegs guten Komponenten erst bei 350€+ an und nicht schon bei 70€.



Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur ausdrücken, dass ein Vergleich einer Wasserkühlung in punkto Lautstärke gegenüber einem Stock Kühler oder 20-30€ Kühler unangemessen ist. Wenn dann bitte gegen einen Premium Tower Kühler vergleichen wie z.B. NH D15 oder Le Grand Macho RT. Verglichen dagegen sieht eine Wasserkühlung in der Lautstärke einfach kein Land, es sei denn man betreibt eine Wasserkühlung ohne Pumpe. 

Wenn Preise ins Spiel kommen wie 350€ stellt sich ohnehin die Frage für was dieser Preis überhaupt gerechtfertigt ist? Man kauft die Komponenten teuer ein. Man nimmt selbst das Risiko an, die Kühlung ordentlich zusammen zu bauen. Man muss das System rund um die Uhr monitoren und auch ab und zu mal warten. Es Bedarf natürlich einiges an Selbstschulung. Und am Ende des Tages bekommt man vielleicht einen Offset im Taktbereich von 200-400Mhz? Ich gebe ja zu, dass der Zusammenbau Spaß macht aber mehr als Optik und eine leicht bessere Kühlung erkauft man sich dadurch meiner Meinung nach nicht. Eingeschlossen der Nachteile, die ich schon genannt habe ist eine Wasserkühlung absolut overrated.



blautemple schrieb:


> Für die CPU mag das vllt zutreffen, da hast du aber im Normalfall auch keine 150 Watt Abwärme. Bei GPUs sieht das komplett anders aus, die 300+ Watt einer 1080Ti oder Vega kannst du mit Luft gar nicht wirklich leise kühlen, eine vernünftig dimensionierte Wasserkühlung hat damit aber gar kein Problem. Ob einem das jetzt die Kosten und den Aufwand wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden



Grafikkarten overclocking ist immer eine andere Geschichte. Das mach ich meist sowieso nicht, da die guten Custom-Karten ohnehin vom Takt her oben recht weit oben angesiedelt sind und den Takt auch gut halten können. Zudem sind die mittlerweile erstaunlich leise geworden... ungeachtet jetzt von manch dämlichen Einstellungen wo die Lüfter immer anlaufen und dann wieder ausgehen *hust*. Aber Bastellösungen gibt es hier auch. Die Lösung heißt Morpheus II. Da kannst Du zwei 120mm Noctua Lüfter drauf klemmen. Das ist quasi mein Backup, wenn der Kühler auf meiner derzeitigen 1080ti mit der Zeit zu laut wird. Für die Vega passt der im übrigen auch.


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Du hast noch nie eine High End Wasserkühlung genutzt, oder? Mit einem externen MoRa oder ähnliches ist die Kühlleistung schon deutlich besser, wir sprechen von 10 bis 20 Grad oder noch mehr auf der CPU, abhängig vom Modell der CPU, und auf der GPU noch wesentlich mehr. Und klar ist das teuer, aber es ist halt ein Hobby, entweder man hat Lust drauf oder eben nicht, overrated aber definitiv nicht. Wenn du ein kühles und leises High End System mit 500+ Watt Abwärme lautlos kühlen willst geht das mit Luftkühlung nunmal nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Zodiak (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn du ein kühles und leises High End System mit 500+ Watt Abwärme lautlos kühlen willst geht das mit Luftkühlung nunmal nicht



Bei 99.9% aller Wasserkühlungen geht das aber nunmal auch nicht lautlos.


----------



## HeavensRejected (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Was laufen bei euch eigentlich für Pumpen bzw. wieso höre ich immer, dass die Pumpen laut sein sollen? Bei mir läuft ne D5+XRES Combo von EKWB und die hör ich eigentlich nur wenn die Lüfter aus sind und das Gehäuse offen steht, selbst wenn sie mit 4800 RPM läuft?

Vor gefühlten Äonen als man noch mit Eheim Aquariumpumpen gearbeitet hat konnte ich das verstehen aber die heutigen kompakten Pumpen sind doch kaum hörbar ausser evtl. die AiO-Geräte?


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Dann ist die Wasserkühlung einfach nicht richtig dimensioniert. Man kann grob rechnen das ein 120er Radi ca 50 Watt wirklich leise kühlen kann und der Rest ist dann simple Mathematik [emoji6]

Edit: Kurz zur Erklärung, mit wirklich leise meine so ca 300 bis 400rpm und im Idle dann ohne laufende Lüfter.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Zodiak (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Die Aussage bezog sich rein auf Lautstärke nicht auf Störgeräusch oder allgemein "störend".



blautemple schrieb:


> Edit: Kurz zur Erklärung, mit wirklich leise meine so ca 300 bis 400rpm und im Idle dann ohne laufende Lüfter.



Und wie verhält sich das Ganze dann bei 1-2h Dauerlast im richtig schön aufgeheiztem Zustand? Na wenn da mal kein Lüfter läuft ...


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



HeavensRejected schrieb:


> Vor gefühlten Äonen als man noch mit Eheim Aquariumpumpen gearbeitet hat konnte ich das verstehen aber die heutigen kompakten Pumpen sind doch kaum hörbar ausser evtl. die AiO-Geräte?


Ganz im Gegenteil:
Eine getauchte Eheim ist nach wie vor so ziemlich das Ideal an leiser Pumpe.


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



HeavensRejected schrieb:


> Was laufen bei euch eigentlich für Pumpen bzw. wieso höre ich immer, dass die Pumpen laut sein sollen? Bei mir läuft ne D5+XRES Combo von EKWB und die hör ich eigentlich nur wenn die Lüfter aus sind und das Gehäuse offen steht, selbst wenn sie mit 4800 RPM läuft?
> 
> Vor gefühlten Äonen als man noch mit Eheim Aquariumpumpen gearbeitet hat konnte ich das verstehen aber die heutigen kompakten Pumpen sind doch kaum hörbar ausser evtl. die AiO-Geräte?



Das wird größtenteils einfach Halbwissen sein. Man hat irgendwann mal irgendwas gehört und plappert es permanent nach 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Zodiak (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Es ging hier niemals darum ob Pumpen "laut" sind. Es ging hier darum ob Wasserkühlungen lauter sind als Towerkühler. Das sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Die Aussage bezog sich rein auf Lautstärke nicht auf Störgeräusch oder allgemein "störend".
> 
> 
> 
> Und wie verhält sich das Ganze dann bei 1-2h Dauerlast im richtig schön aufgeheiztem Zustand? Na wenn da mal kein Lüfter läuft ...



Was soll sich denn da im Idle aufheizen? Ein MoRa kann ohne Probleme 100 bis 150 Watt passiv abführen und unter Last reichen auch Lüfter die mit max 400rpm drehen um die Wassertemperatur bei vllt 3 Grad über Raumtemperatur zu halten und ja das sieht dann auch nach 12h Dauerlast noch so aus. Ich glaube du unterschätzt Wasserkühlungen ein wenig 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Zodiak (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Nein, ich unterschätze Wasserkühlungen nicht. Ich habe ja selbst Wasserkühlungen AIO/Custom Loop schon genutzt und beschreibe nur das was ich erlebt habe. Warum fragst Du was sich im Idle aufheizt? Es hat niemand geschrieben, dass sich etwas im Idle aufheizt. Lies doch bitte mal was da steht. Es ist einfach so, dass sich eine Wasserkühlung mit der Zeit UNTER LAST aufheizt (Wasser vs. Luft) und dann von der Kühlung einem Towerkühler ähnlich wird nur mit dem Unterschied, dass da noch eine Pumpe im Spiel ist. Die Pumpe kann zwar sehr leise sein, erzeugt aber dennoch ab und zu Geräusche. Einen fetten MoRa, welcher alles passiv kühlt, habe ich nicht berücksichtigt. Hätte ich Deiner Meinung nach wohl machen sollen, weil auch jeder so einen MoRa nutzt, richtig? 

Wenn man eine Wasserkühlung als Hobby betreibt und Spaß daran hat ist das doch vollkommen ok. Aber eine Wasserkühlung aufgrund der Lautstärke zu verwenden ist meiner Meinung nach in den allermeisten Fällen einfach falsch.


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ne Wasserkühlung heizt sich aber nicht beliebig weit auf, dafür gibt es Radiatoren und Lüfter, die geben die Abwärme dann an die Umgebungsluft ab 
Und auch wenn du nicht gerade CPU und Grafikkarte mit nem 240er Radiator kühlen willst wird das auch wesentlich leiser und kühler als mit Luft. Gleichzeitig aber natürlich auch wesentlich teurer und ob es einem das wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Nutzlos ist es aber natürlich nicht. Ich könnte meinen übertakteten 8700K und die übertaktete 1080Ti niemals leise mit Luft kühlen. Das sind im Extremfall fast
500 Watt Abwärme, das kriegst du ohne Wasser einfach nicht leise aus dem Case. Wenn du da die Gehäuse Lüfter nur mit 400rpm oder so laufen lässt schmoren sowohl CPU als auch GPU in ihrem eigenen Saft, ich habe es anfangs ja kurz getestet. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Zodiak (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ne Wasserkühlung heizt sich aber nicht beliebig weit auf, dafür gibt es Radiatoren und Lüfter, die geben die Abwärme dann an die Umgebungsluft ab



Ja, genau. Das habe ich auch so die ganze Zeit beschrieben.  Und, dass die Abgabe über einen viel längeren Zeitraum geschieht ist dann hoffentlich auch klar weil Wasser und so ...


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ja und was willst du mir jetzt sagen? Selbst nach unzähligen Stunden wird die vernünftig dimensionierte Wasserkühlung noch wesentlich besser kühlen als ein Luftkühler und so lange dauert das übrigens auch nicht. Bei mir hat sich das Wasser mach wenigen Minuten maximal erhitzt und wird ab konstant auf der Temperatur gehalten und das ist bei jeder Wasserkühlung so. Das ist kein Prozess der Stunden dauert, ich meine wir reden hier im Normalfall von vllt 1 Liter, mit einem MoRa dann 2 Liter Flüssigkeit. 

Aber wieso schreibe ich mir eigentlich die Finger wund, du wirst ja sowieso bei deiner Meinung bleiben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Zodiak (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



blautemple schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich das Wasser mach wenigen Minuten maximal erhitzt und wird ab konstant auf der Temperatur gehalten und das ist bei jeder Wasserkühlung so.



Der Aufwärmprozess dauert deutlich länger als bei einer Luftkühlung und der Abkühlprozess ebenso. Das bedeutet, dass wenn die Lüfter einmal aufdrehen, dann drehen die Lüfter auch deutlich länger. Und ja, wir drehen uns hier im Kreis.


----------



## John-800 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Zodiak hasst Wasser 

6700k + 780TI also 4Kerner mit 90W und 250W GPU
Innovatek HPPS Plus im adaptiv modus, HTSF Tripple, 3x AC F12 @ 4V

Von der Pumpe hört man absolut nichts. Und die Lüfter sind bei 4V ebenso Flüsterleise. 
Des weiteren braucht man für die Lüfter keine Lüftersteuerung. Je wärmer das Wasser wird umso besser kühlt der Radiator. Auch nach Stunden zocken hört man nichts und die GPU/CPU Temperaturen lungern um die 50°. 

Wer meint eine High END 20bar Pumpe kaufen zu müssen und mit einem Autokühler die Wandheizung zu tornadieren, braucht nicht rum zu heulen, daß er ein Tinitus im Auge hat.  
Ich für meinen Teil will meine Wakü nicht mehr missen.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Der Aufwärmprozess dauert deutlich länger als bei einer Luftkühlung und der Abkühlprozess ebenso. Das bedeutet, dass wenn die Lüfter einmal aufdrehen, dann drehen die Lüfter auch deutlich länger. Und ja, wir drehen uns hier im Kreis.



Und nochmal, nein das dauert nicht deutlich länger, da müssen nur 1 bis 2 Liter Flüssigkeit erhitzt bzw abgekühlt werden. Das dauert jeweils nur wenige Minuten und eine Luftkühlung braucht ja auch ein paar Minuten, nur das sich dort halt das Gehäuse mit der Zeit aufheizt und dann eben wieder abkühlt.

Aber ich merke schon, du scheinst echt keine Ahnung von dem Thema zu haben...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Und wie verhält sich das Ganze dann bei 1-2h Dauerlast im richtig schön aufgeheiztem Zustand? Na wenn da mal kein Lüfter läuft ...


 Unter extrem synthetischer Last m. Core Damage + Furmark drehen bei mir die 4x 180mm Mo-Ra Lüfter auf maximal 300 RPM und die internen 4x 140er aufzwei 280er Radis auf ihren minimalen 420 RPM, um bei 22° Raumtemperatur das Wasser auf 32° zu halten. Die CPU wird dabei 55°C und die GPU 44°C warm. Im "Normalbetrieb" aka Zocken reicht in aller Regel der Mo-Ra mit seinen Lüftern auf knapp unter 200 RPM alleine aus, um das System unhörbar zu kühlen.

Ich vernehme aus meinem PC genau 2 Geräusche. Das erste ist die eigentlich schon sehr leise WD Red und bei näherem Herangehen die Pumpe, die auf 4.700 RPM laufend - trotz Entkopplung - ein paar Vibrationen auf den Radi überträgt. Warum die so hoch dreht? Liegt daran, dass ich nachweislich ein sehr gutes Gehör habe und auf genau dieser Einstellung 0,gar nichts von der Pumpe aus gut 1m Abstand höre.


----------



## Gerwald (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Sind schon tolle Bilder, da kann man sagen was man will. 

Ich hab mir zuerst auch überlegt für die CPU so was zu bauen. Das in meinen erster selbst gebauter PC. Ich hab es dann aber gelassen weil es mir zu teuer war und wie sich jetzt herausstellt der Nutzen gleich Null ist. Ob wohl es hätte mir schon Spaß gemacht es zu bauen und es sieht ja auch wirklich toll aus. Ich hab mich dann für eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 entschieden. Die passt in das Corsair 780T ohne Probleme rein. Das was ich noch machen werde ist die Lüfter austauschen damit sie besser zur Optik passen. Auch der Lüfter auf der Rückwand wird getauscht. 
Gekühlt wird damit ein Ryzen 1660X. Bei Standard Takt erreicht die CPU ( bei Zimmertemperatur) selbst bei langen Zocken gerade mal 51 Grad. Nur kurz geht sie auf ca 60 Grad, pendelt sich dann aber bei 51 Grad ein. Bei OC das selbe Bild. Hier pendelt sich das ganze dann auf 53 Grad ein. Dabei drehen die Lüfter nicht wirklich auf. Zumindest nicht so das man es hören könnte. Grafikkarte Wasserkühlen zahlt sich bei mir nicht aus, die Asus ROG Strix 1080 A8G erreicht bei mir selbst bei OC keinen hohen Temperaturen. 

Von daher denke ich nicht das man mit selberbauen heute wirklich mehr erreicht. Es ist wohl eher mehr weil es gut aussieht und sicher Spaß macht es zu bauen. 

Obwohl bei mir alles super läuft gibt es schon eine Sache die mir nicht gefällt und das ist der hinter Lüfter. Den der dreht schon hoch. Ich habe ja die Wasserkühlung in das Top verbaut. Da würde ja auch ein 360 Radiator reinpassen. Das heißt es ist jetzt oben was frei. Legen ich dort die Hand darauf spürt man wie die Luft dort rausgepresst wird. Klar der eine 140ner Lüfter kann gehen die zwei 140ner vorne nicht an. Die 4x 120ger gleichen das nicht aus. Also ideal ist das ganze eben nicht. Ich habe die Wasserkühlung nach hinter gerückt. Wenn die neuen Lüfter da sind, wenn sie denn mal geliefert werden können, werde ich den Radiator mal noch vorne Rücken damit der frei Platz hinten ist. Vielleicht bringt das ja mehr. Wenn ich das ganze nach vorne rücke mit den Schlauchen zur Front hin, geht sich vielleicht hinten im Top noch ein Lüfter aus. 

Wasserkühlung hab ich deshalb genommen weil ich RGB Ram haben wollte, das ist aber dann mit einen Luftkühler so eine Sache. Erstens wegen der Bauhöhe des Rams und man würde ihn ja nicht richtig gut sehen. Auf der anderen Seite zeigt sich jetzt mir das durch die Wasserkühlung keine optimaler Luftstrom im Gehäuse entsteht. Vorne will ich sie nicht einbauen. Den bei Push and Pull müsste ich den Festplattenkäfig ausbauen. Es ist zwar eh nur mehr einer drin, aber den bauche ich für die zwei 3.5 Platten.


----------



## The_Zodiak (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



John-800 schrieb:


> Zodiak hasst Wasser



Nein. Überhaupt nicht. Ich habe lange Zeit Wasserkühlungen eingesetzt und in einem geschlossenem Case, wo das Augenmerk auf Kühlungsleistung liegt möchte ich auch keine Wasserkühlung missen. In einem offenen Case, welches ca. 50cm neben der Ohrmuschel steht, habe ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Da ist selbst "leise" hörbar und ein Towerkühler viel besser zu regulieren als eine Wasserkühlung. 



blautemple schrieb:


> Und nochmal, nein das dauert nicht deutlich länger, da müssen nur 1 bis 2 Liter Flüssigkeit erhitzt bzw abgekühlt werden. Das dauert jeweils nur wenige Minuten und eine Luftkühlung braucht ja auch ein paar Minuten, nur das sich dort halt das Gehäuse mit der Zeit aufheizt und dann eben wieder abkühlt.
> 
> Aber ich merke schon, du scheinst echt keine Ahnung von dem Thema zu haben...
> 
> ...



Wasser hat ganz andere thermische Eigenschaften als Luft und erhitzt sich dem entsprechend langsamer bzw. kühlt auch langsamer ab. Was Du da schreibst ist schlichtweg falsch. Fang erstmal mit den Grundlagen an, denn viel Ahnung scheinst Du nicht zu haben.



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Ich vernehme aus meinem PC genau 2 Geräusche. Das erste ist die eigentlich schon sehr leise WD Red und bei näherem Herangehen die Pumpe, die auf 4.700 RPM laufend - trotz Entkopplung - ein paar Vibrationen auf den Radi überträgt. Warum die so hoch dreht? Liegt daran, dass ich nachweislich ein sehr gutes Gehör habe und auf genau dieser Einstellung 0,gar nichts von der Pumpe aus gut 1m Abstand höre.



Kauf Dir dafür Gummischeiben, welche Du zwischen die Verschraubung von Radiator zu Gehäuse klemmst (beidseitig). Das Problem hatte ich auch schon, hat Wunder gewirkt. In manchen Cases z.B. von Corsair sind für die Radiatormontierung an den Verschraubung sogar Gummipads angebracht.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Natürlich braucht es wohl etwas länger, aber das Wasser braucht weder Stunden um sich zu erhitzen noch Stunden um wieder abzukühlen. Das passiert je nach Größe des Kreislaufes und der gewünschten Wassertemperatur innerhalb einiger Minuten. Das ist kein sich ewig hinziehender Prozess. Und bei einer vernünftigen Lüfterkurve ist das System auch kurz nach der lastphase wieder leise. Das ist nicht schlechter als mit einer Luftkühlung...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerwald (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Also wenn ich jetzt spiele, ist es egal ob Luftkühlung oder jetzt Wasserkühlung. Das ganze reagiert sehr schnell bei beiden. Ja mag vielleicht sein das die Luftkühlung eine Spur schneller reagiert. Dann müsste man sich aber Fragen, kühlt die schlechter wenn es bei Wasser länger dauert? 
Ich glaube um hier wirklich Aussagekräftige Werte zu bekommen, müsste man einmal Luftkühlung und einmal Wasserkühlung in das selbe System einbauen und das sicher nicht nur bei einen. Man darf halt nicht vergessen, die Kühlung hängt von mehr Faktoren ab. Daher bringt es wenig zu sagen das reagiert schneller oder das langsamer. Weil man eben verschiedene System schwer vergleichen kann. Da reicht oft nur ein anderes Gehäuse und man kommt schon auf andere Werte, oder Lüfter von einen anderen Hersteller.


----------



## SpatteL (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

So eine sinnlose Diskussion hier...
WaKü hat Vor- und Nachteile, wer eine WaKü möchte muss dies halt für sich gegeneinander abwägen.
Und letztlich ist es ein Hobby und diese sind nunmal nicht immer sinnvoll/günstig.


----------



## The_Zodiak (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



blautemple schrieb:


> Natürlich braucht es wohl etwas länger, aber das Wasser braucht weder Stunden um sich zu erhitzen noch Stunden um wieder abzukühlen. Das passiert je nach Größe des Kreislaufes und der gewünschten Wassertemperatur innerhalb einiger Minuten. Das ist kein sich ewig hinziehender Prozess. Und bei einer vernünftigen Lüfterkurve ist das System auch kurz nach der lastphase wieder leise. Das ist nicht schlechter als mit einer Luftkühlung...



... aber auch nicht besser und das ist der größte Trugschluss einer Wasserkühlung, auf den ich eigentlich nur hinaus wollte. Denn letztlich ist es doch so, dass man am Ende des Tages immer zwischen Radiatorlüfter/Pumpengeräusch/Vibrationen/Luftblasen und ein bis zwei CPU Lüftern vergleicht. Ich sehe da schon einen Nachteil, was die Lautstärke angeht. Du kannst alles runterdrehen auf "leise", bringt in einem offenen Case nur nichts.

Ich glaube einfach, dass wir stark aneinander vorbei argumentieren. Du siehst nach meinem Verständnis mehr die Kühlleistung/Lautstärke Ratio und ich sehe die minimale Lautstärke. Ersteres wird bei einer Wasserkühlung sicherlich besser sein, wenn die Radiatorgröße stimmt, denn sobald ein CPU Kühler aufdrehen muss ist es zu Ende mit dem leisen Betrieb. In der Realität ist es aber nun mal so, dass bis auf die totalen Extreme im Overclocking ein Towerlüfter wie ein NH-D15 oder Le Grand Macho niemals groß aufdreht und bei ~500rpm läuft. Im Gegensatz dazu kannst Du eine Wasserkühlung noch so leise regulieren: Ein leises Pumpengeräusch oder auch einfach nur eine leise Vibration ist nichts ungewöhnliches.



Gerwald schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt spiele, ist es egal ob Luftkühlung oder jetzt Wasserkühlung. Das ganze reagiert sehr schnell bei beiden. Ja mag vielleicht sein das die Luftkühlung eine Spur schneller reagiert. Dann müsste man sich aber Fragen, kühlt die schlechter wenn es bei Wasser länger dauert?



Es geht um die Erhitzung des Kühlmittels (quasi der Loop) und nicht um die CPU.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Pumpen kann man entkoppeln, dämmen, einkapseln oder in Extremfällen in Nachbarräume verlagern.  (Angemessene Entkopplung reicht bei einer D5 oder Universal 1046, um deutlich unter 0,1 Sone zu bleiben.)
GPU-Heaptipekühler muss man dagegen fest auf der Grafikkarte montieren, was die Möglichkeiten einschränkt.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach, dass wir stark aneinander vorbei argumentieren. Du siehst nach meinem Verständnis mehr die Kühlleistung/Lautstärke Ratio und ich sehe die minimale Lautstärke. Ersteres wird bei einer Wasserkühlung sicherlich besser sein, wenn die Radiatorgröße stimmt, denn sobald ein CPU Kühler aufdrehen muss ist es zu Ende mit dem leisen Betrieb. In der Realität ist es aber nun mal so, dass bis auf die totalen Extreme im Overclocking ein Towerlüfter wie ein NH-D15 oder Le Grand Macho niemals groß aufdreht und bei ~500rpm läuft. Im Gegensatz dazu kannst Du eine Wasserkühlung noch so leise regulieren: Ein leises Pumpengeräusch oder auch einfach nur eine leise Vibration ist nichts ungewöhnliches.



Aber gerade das stimmt doch nicht, eine runtergeregelte und sehr gut entkoppelte Pumpe kannst du nicht wahrnehmen, außer vllt wenn du das Ohr wirklich direkt an die Pumpe hältst. Wenn du es ganz auf die Spitze treiben willst kannst du die Pumpe tauchen oder in ein eigenes Dämmgehäuse packen, dann hörst du auch aus 1 bis 2cm Distanz nichts mehr. Da ist dann entsprechend auch jeder Lüfter lauter, völlig egal wie langsam der dreht 
Du siehst Wasserkühlungen sind auch was minimale Lautstärke angeht überlegen, auch wenn man sich das natürlich mit einem sehr hohen Preis, wir sprechen hier von mindestens 700 bis 800€ erkauft. Mir persönlich ist es das aber wert.


----------



## Bariphone (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

ich kann Torsten nur zustimmen,

hab seit neuestem alle Radiatoren( 1400mm)  extern unter dem Tisch, die Pumpe hängt jetzt entkoppelt an der Wand ebenfalls extern, die Lüfter im Gehäuse drehen wie die Radiatorlüfter auf süßen 300RPM. Mein eigener Atem ist lauter als der PC und das auch wenn der Kasten unter volldampf rendern muss.
Der vorteil liegt klar auf der Hand. Viel mehr reserven bei der Wakü, und ein viel leiserer Betrieb auch unter Vollast sind möglich. Bei der Luftkühlung ist man bei der Lautstärke und bei den Reserve beschnittener.


----------



## The_Zodiak (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Du kühlst einen Ryzen 5 1600x/GTX 1080 mit insgesamt 1400mm Radiatoren und entkoppelter Pumpe an der Wand und behauptest, dass man bei einer Luftkühlung beschnitten ist...


----------



## Bariphone (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Du ziehst darauf ab, das der Loop sehr Overkill ist, ist er. Stimmt. Nur bringt es mir sehr viel, da ich ein System habe was permanent kühl läuft und unhörbar ist. Wenn ich meiner Arbeit nachgehe dann trödelt der Ryzen gerne mal einige Stunden unter Volllast. Und die RPM der Lüfter bleiben nahezu unverändert.

Und beschnitten mit der Luftkühlung ist im Kontext meiner Aussage schon, wenn man eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung gegenüberstellt. Ist so. Kühlen kannst gerade mit dem NH D 15 auch sehr gut. Auch relativ leise. Aber an einen Customloop kommt die Lukü nicht ran.

Kann man drehe und wenden wie man will.


----------



## The_Zodiak (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Einen 1600x kannst Du mit einem NH D15 auf minimalen Umdrehungen mindestens genauso unhörbar leise kühlen und da ändert sich auch nichts an den Umdrehungen. Bei der Grafikkarte kannst Du auch mit einem Custom Grafikkartenkühler und gescheiter Lüftersteuerung unhörbar kühlen. Zumal Du sogar ein geschlossenes Case verwendest. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, was gerade bei Dir da jetzt so ausschlaggebend für eine Wasserkühlung ist und schon gar nicht warum Du das alles extern montierst.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Und wie willst du mit Luft die 1080 lautlos kühlen? Das geht nunmal nicht wenn nicht gerade 10 bis 15 Grad Raumtemperatur hat...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Zodiak (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Eine 1080 sollte nicht mehr Wärme produzieren als eine 1080ti und die höre ich bei mir im offenen Case mit Custom Kühler nicht. Sollten die Lüfter, je nach Karte/Modell das nicht mitmachen oder zu laut werden dann kann man immer noch zum Morpheus II greifen. Der ist bis 360W ausgelegt und kann mit besonders leisen Noctua PWM Lüftern bestückt werden. Einziger Nachteil hier, wie bei allen Tower Kühlern etc. ist der Platzverbrauch. Da sind dann doch mal schnell 4 Slots weg und ein SLI Betrieb ist wahrscheinlich dann nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## pope82 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Eine 1080 sollte nicht mehr Wärme produzieren als eine 1080ti und die höre ich bei mir im offenen Case mit Custom Kühler nicht.



äh, doch.....
und wenn du eine 1080(ti) unter vollast nicht hörst, hast du entweder schlechte ohren oder die lüfter drehen wirklich sehr langsam. das führt aber am ende dazu, dass die temperaturen hoch sind und die karte drosselt.
und so ganz allgemein: ich hab mir die letzten paar seiten mal durchgelesen. du kannst noch hundertmal erzählen, dass luftkühlung leiser ist, dadurch wird es aber nicht richtiger. hier sind gefühlt 1000 leute im forum, die exzessiv mit wasser kühlen und den direkten vergleich zu luftkühlung haben wir auch alle. wen willst du denn hier überzeugen?
wenn wakü lauter ist, hat man es einfach schlecht gemacht, mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.
das einzige womit du recht hast, ist, dass es unwirtschaftlich ist. das ist der feine unterschied zwischen effektivität und effizienz. wasserkühlung ist sehr sehr effektiv, aber hochgradig ineffizient, da der preis für eine gute wakü in keinem vergleich zum ertrag liegt (die hardware funktioniert auch mit luftkühlung gut, somit ist es natürlich kaufmännisch unsinn soviel geld in die kühlung zu stecken).
dennoch ist es die effektivte kühlmethode, sowohl was kühlleistung, als auch lautstärke angeht. und da wir hier in einem extreme hardwareforum unterwegs sind, trifft man natürlich auch auf viele leute, die das beste vom besten wollen und dafür viel zeit und geld investieren (unter anderem ich  )
hier findest du enthusiasten und keine kaufmänner, dementprechende hardware wird auch verbaut.


----------



## SpatteL (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Lasst ihm doch einfach seine Meinung. Wenn er mit seiner LuKü zufrieden ist, ist es doch schön für ihn.
Andere haben lieber ne WaKü, für kühlere Komponenten und/oder bessere Optik(Geschmackssache!) und/oder einfach nur aus Spaß am basteln.


----------



## pope82 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

wenn das die vorherrschende einstellung wäre, hätten wir aber nichts mehr zu diskutieren...


----------



## SpatteL (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Mag sein, aber eine Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von WaKü hat zumindest mMn in diesem Thread nix zu suchen.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Eine 1080 sollte nicht mehr Wärme produzieren als eine 1080ti und die höre ich bei mir im offenen Case mit Custom Kühler nicht. Sollten die Lüfter, je nach Karte/Modell das nicht mitmachen oder zu laut werden dann kann man immer noch zum Morpheus II greifen. Der ist bis 360W ausgelegt und kann mit besonders leisen Noctua PWM Lüftern bestückt werden. Einziger Nachteil hier, wie bei allen Tower Kühlern etc. ist der Platzverbrauch. Da sind dann doch mal schnell 4 Slots weg und ein SLI Betrieb ist wahrscheinlich dann nicht mehr möglich.



Ich hatte einen Morpheus II auf einer 1080Ti mit 2 eloops, aber lautlos war das definitiv nicht. Wir scheinen einfach komplett unterschiedliche Definitionen von Silent und unhörbar zu haben was ja in Ordnung ist, aber dann hör doch bitte auf hier so einen Quark zu verbreiten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Einen 1600x kannst Du mit einem NH D15 auf minimalen Umdrehungen mindestens genauso unhörbar leise kühlen und da ändert sich auch nichts an den Umdrehungen. Bei der Grafikkarte kannst Du auch mit einem Custom Grafikkartenkühler und gescheiter Lüftersteuerung unhörbar kühlen. Zumal Du sogar ein geschlossenes Case verwendest. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, was gerade bei Dir da jetzt so ausschlaggebend für eine Wasserkühlung ist und schon gar nicht warum Du das alles extern montierst.


Was daran Ausschlaggebend ist?

Ganz einfach, weil ich A). Keine Lüftergeräusche vertrage wenn ich mich konzentrieren muss, daher extern da hörst du nix bei besserer Kühlleistung. B). Ich allgemein sehr geräuschempfindlich bin. C). Weil ich etliche hunderter dafür ausgeben kann und will und D). Weil ich einfach Bock darauf habe.

Ich habe selbst lang genug getüftelt um Lukü leise zu bekommen.  Was mir auch gelungen ist. Aber sobald Last auf die Mühle kommt und nicht im Winter  mit dem Rechner im Garten sitze wird es laut.

Die Ti kannst im Idle schon lautlos kühlen keine Frage. Selbst auf den Testrack wird die fein das Rauschen anfangen. Ich weiß wovon ich Rede. Ich jage etliches an Hardware durch das offene Testrack im Monat.  

Aber gut, du stehst auf Luftkühlung. Und die ist nicht schlecht. Sogar sehr gut. Aber die beste Performance bringt nach wie vor eine gut durchdachte und umgesetzte Wasserkühlung die nebenbei immer absolut Overkill ist und ein abartig schlechtes Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis gegenüber Luftkühlung bietet.( Wenn man nur die Anschaffung und nicht die Nutzungsdauer betrachtet)

Aber für uns Waküveteranen gilt, einmal die Ruhe und die Performance erlebt. Will man nie wieder zurück. Denn bis auf diverse Mounting Kit' s können die Komonenten jahrzehntelang genutzt werden.


----------



## The_Zodiak (13. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Morpheus II auf einer 1080Ti mit 2 eloops, aber lautlos war das definitiv nicht. Wir scheinen einfach komplett unterschiedliche Definitionen von Silent und unhörbar zu haben was ja in Ordnung ist, aber dann hör doch bitte auf hier so einen Quark zu verbreiten.



Das kann ich schon verstehen warum das bei Dir nicht lautlos war. Aber so ist das nun mal, wenn man auf seinem eigenen Quark ausrutscht.


----------



## John-800 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Aber gut, du stehst auf Luftkühlung. Und die ist nicht schlecht. Sogar sehr gut. Aber die beste Performance bringt nach wie vor eine gut durchdachte und umgesetzte Wasserkühlung die nebenbei immer absolut Overkill ist und ein abartig schlechtes Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis gegenüber Luftkühlung bietet.( Wenn man nur die Anschaffung und nicht die Nutzungsdauer betrachtet)
> 
> Aber für uns Waküveteranen gilt, einmal die Ruhe und die Performance erlebt. Will man nie wieder zurück. Denn bis auf diverse Mounting Kit' s können die Komonenten jahrzehntelang genutzt werden.




Ich kaufe mir heute für 500Euro eine GPU und was ist die in 3 Jahren noch Wert? 200? D.h. streng genommen hab ich 300€ verbrannt...
Die HPPS Pumpen laufen mal eben 10 Jahre, am Radiator geht normal auch nichts kaputt. CPU Kühler braucht eventuell mal neue Halterungsbleche, ansonsten sind die Dinger sehr billig zu haben. Gegen den Wertverlust aller anderen Komponenten ist eine Wakü echt noch billig, da jene über Jahre etliche Systeme, zuverlässig und leise, gut kühlt.

Lediglich die blöden GPU Kühler kosten jedes mal horrendes Geld. Wenn die GPU Hersteller wie die CPU Hersteller auf den PCB gewisse Zonen einrichten würden, wo was ungefähr zu sitzen hat, könnte man einen Kühler für mehrere Karten nutzen... GPU direkt aufs Kupfer und Ram/Spannungswandler per pads, so kann man Höhenunterschiede ausgleichen. Ansonsten dazwischen Einbuchtungen für Kondensatoren und sonst was lassen...


----------



## blautemple (15. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Nur macht ne Wasserkühlung süchtig, weil man ständig irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten verbessert und gerade so Kleinigkeiten wie Anschlüsse gehen schnell richtig ins Geld 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (16. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Nur wenn man falsch kauft  Ob ich nun 4 oder 5 Anschlüsse brauche, interessiert mich bei Barrow mit einem Stückpreis von 2-4 Euro eigentlich sekundär. 

Erst letztens 12 Hardtube-Fittinge holt: 42,30 Euro


----------



## 16Marco16 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Eine WaKü zu montieren um mehr Leistung und kühlere Temps aus der Hardware zu kitzeln das kann ich noch verstehen, aber Lautstärketechnisch habe ich mit einer LuKü keine Probleme. Im Idle werden die Lüfter der Hardware sowieso kaum bis gar nicht angesteuert und unter Last sorgt mein Soundsystem für den Klang im Raum. Da ist mir der höher drehende Lüfter ziemlich egal.

Zockt ihr alle gemuted oder was? Kein Mensch höhrt ne gute LuKü im Gaming mit Ton .


----------



## Tekkla (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Zockt ihr alle gemuted oder was? Kein Mensch höhrt ne gute LuKü im Gaming mit Ton .


 Gerade weil meine Graka beim Gaming so laut war, habe ich auf Wasser umgestellt!


----------



## 16Marco16 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Gerade weil meine Graka beim Gaming so laut war, habe ich auf Wasser umgestellt!



Okay spannend, ich höhr mit Ton meinen LuKü PC unter Last nicht. Hast du dir bei deinem LuKü PC gedanken um Lüfterkurven und Kühler gemacht?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> und unter Last sorgt mein Soundsystem für den Klang im Raum. Da ist mir der höher drehende Lüfter ziemlich egal.



Wahrscheinlich muste das soundsystem nicht extra lauter drehen um den kühler zu übertönen(Sarkasmus).

Es macht schon nen Unterschied ob du 20 db oder 30 db ignorieren/ausblenden must.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Hast du dir bei deinem LuKü PC gedanken um Lüfterkurven und Kühler gemacht?


 Selbstverständlich. 

Es kommt wohl auch immer darauf an was man spielt und wie laut man das Soundsystem dabei stellt. Ich kann meine Anlage auch so hochdrehen, dass ich den PC und alles andere nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann. Ich kann die Anlage sogar so weit aufdrehen, dass der Sub die Katze einsaugt, aber das geht nicht ab 22:00 Uhr.


----------



## Lexx (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Zockt ihr alle gemuted oder was? Kein Mensch hö(h)rt ne gute LuKü im Gaming mit Ton.


Ich schon, bin (als ehemaliger Tontechniker) Geräusch- und Lärmempfindlich. 
Lautstärke beim Spielen ist gerade mal auf Verständlichkeit gestellt. 
Und seit einer Custom-WaKü geht das auch wieder. 
Rechner höre ich nur, wenn Prime95+Furmark durchheizen.

Ok, die 3 Festplatten hört man ganz leise surren, wenn ich ein Ohr 
10 cm ans Gehäuse annähere.

Langlebigkeit der Investitionen wurde oben schon erläutert.

Nie wieder ohne.


----------



## FetterKasten (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich denke für einen halbwegs normalen Gaming PC (ohne Übertaktung, kein SLI usw) ist ne Wasserkühlung mehr Spielerei, weil mans halt haben will, als wirklich sinnvoll.

Ich hab in meinem PC einen System Lüfter, leises Netzteil und Scythe Mugen Kühler. Ich höre da nichts, was lauter als das leise Hintergrundrauschen meiner Lautsprecher wäre. Das übertönt alles was  ich vom PC hören könnte.

Einzig meine Graka nervt mich beim Zocken etwas. Aber da gibt es sicherlich auch leisere Luftlösungen.


----------



## Gast20190402 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich denke für einen halbwegs normalen Gaming PC (ohne Übertaktung, kein SLI usw) ist ne Wasserkühlung mehr Spielerei, weil mans halt haben will, als wirklich sinnvoll.
> 
> Ich hab in meinem PC einen System Lüfter, leises Netzteil und Scythe Mugen Kühler. Ich höre da nichts, was lauter als das leise Hintergrundrauschen meiner Lautsprecher wäre. Das übertönt alles was  ich vom PC hören könnte.
> 
> Einzig meine Graka nervt mich beim Zocken etwas. Aber da gibt es sicherlich auch leisere Luftlösungen.



Sehe ich in manchen Fällen genauso wie du, ich kenne einige die es total Übertreiben.

WaKü, Riesen Radiotoren, Tonnen an Gehäuse Lüftern für den Air Flow usw. Am Ende ist das System aber lauter als mein Noctua NH-D15S und meine 3 Low Noise Noctua Gehäuse Lüfter mit LNA.

Ich hatte auch mal ne Corsair AIO - totaler Mist im Vergleich zum Noctua.

Mein 7700k bleibt bei 55 Grad, meine GPU kommt nie über 60 Grad und der Stock Lüfter nicht über 30 % - Unhörbar.

Bei den meisten absolut unnötig und nicht mehr als eine Spielerei.

Aber sprech die mal daruf an, die bekommen gleich nen Beißreflex ^^


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich denke für einen halbwegs normalen Gaming PC (ohne Übertaktung, kein SLI usw) ist ne Wasserkühlung mehr Spielerei, weil mans halt haben will, als wirklich sinnvoll.



Gerade  bei der  aktuellen Boost Technik  ist eine effektive Waserkühlung  deutlich sinnvoller, da auch ein höherer Takt erzielt  wird ohne OC.


----------



## Gast20190527 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

In meinen Augen deckt die Kosten / Nutzen Rechnung keineswegs das Erlebnis des Erfolges einer Wakü. Ich hatte selbst bis vor kurzem eine Wasserkühlung, zwar eine AiO aber erweiterbar und somit auch durchaus ernstzunehmen. Habe 2 Radiatoren gehabt und GPU / CPU Verbund. Am Ende habe ich gemerkt das ich mit dem vorher vorhandenen ( muss zugeben sehr guten ) Luftkühler ein sogar fast besseres Ergebnis erzielt habe als mit Wasser. Und bei der GPU ist ein Morpheus ein sehr guter Ersatz für eine Wasserkühlung. Der Unterschied ist das es deutlich weniger kostet.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich möchte behaupten das sobald genügend Radiator Fläche zur Verfügung steht reine Luftkühlung kein Land mehr sieht.
Die Kosten sind auf Jahre/Anzahl Systemumbauten gesehen auch nicht so hoch.


----------



## 3dfx01 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich bin schon lange von dem wasserkühlungstripp abgekommen, viel schall und rauch um nichts, was die lautstärke angeht kann man das auch leicht mit luftkühlung schaffen, und wenn man niedrige temperaturen will muss man richtig geld hinein buttern was im endefekt kaum was bringt, ne danke


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Meine Wasserkühlung möchte ich nicht mehr missen, da zum einem schön kühl und sogar unter Last lautlos.

Ich trage zwar Kopfhörer beim spielen aber meine Familienangehörige nicht wenn sie Fernsehen wollen, denn ich sitze mit im Wohnzimmer und daher sollte der Rechner so leise wie möglich sein. Zwar war der Rechner per Luft nicht laut, aber auch ein dauerhafter leiser Geräusch kann mit der Zeit sehr nerven. Zudem kamen noch Optische Gründe mit hinzu.

Hier meine Temperaturen unter Last nachdem ich ein Spiel verlassen habe.

*Raumtemperatur um die 26-28°C*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Raum Temperatur um die 29-30°C*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter laufen noch in einem Drehzahlbereich wo sie nicht raus zu hören sind.
Mit einer Raumtemperatur von etwa 24°C laufen die Lüfter nur noch mit etwa 550 U/min. und in Idle schalten die 9 Lüfter vom Mora ab.

Meine Wakü hat zwar einiges gekostet, aber es hat sich am ende auch gelohnt.
Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag entstanden, daher habe ich meine WaKü innerhalb mehrere Monate immer etwas weiter erweitert.
Das meiste kann ich bei einem System Upgrade weiter übernehmen, so das der Finanzieller Aufwand sich in Zukunft in Grenzen halten wird.


----------



## pope82 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich denke für einen halbwegs normalen Gaming PC (ohne Übertaktung, kein SLI usw) ist ne Wasserkühlung mehr Spielerei, weil mans halt haben will, als wirklich sinnvoll.



selbst mit übertaktung und sli ist es eine spielerei  jeder der erzählt dass er ein wakü braucht erzählt irgendwo mist (gut mein 7900x läuft auf 4,8 GHz, das geht ohne wakü , spawa-kühlung und köpfen tatsächlich nicht, aber muss man ja auch nicht so machen).
der punkt ist: na und?  
ich hab ne overkill wakü weil ich es kann, nicht weil ich es muss. ist ja nicht verboten und dazu hab ich  halt einfach spaß am basteln.

ähnlich wie beim duell AMD vs intel wird in der diskussion  von beiden seiten übertrieben. die leute die sagen eine wakü ist völlig sinnlos haben genauso wenig recht wie diejenigen die meinen unbedingt eine zu brauchen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



pope82 schrieb:


> selbst mit übertaktung und sli ist es eine spielerei  jeder der erzählt dass er ein wakü braucht erzählt irgendwo mist ....



erzähl das  meine damaligen zotac gtx 480 amp aus der beliebten thermi generation, der grund warum ich eine wakü BRAUCHTE


----------



## pope82 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

ausnahmen bestätigen die regel 
und gelaufen ist sie sicher auch ohne oder?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Nein eine WaKü braucht man nicht zwingend, auch früher nicht, da Grafikkarten und CPUs auch bestimmte Temperaturen haben durften. Auch eine Zotac GTX 480 AMP braucht keine WaKü wenn bestimmte Drehzahlen der Lüfter nicht stören. Die meisten spielen dann ehe mit Kopfhörer und dann sollte es auch egal sein wie laut die Grafikkarte unter Last wird. Die Temperaturen die hierbei entstehen sind für die Grafikkarte selbst unbedenklich.

Manche denken aber das eine AIO oder kleine Custom WaKü besser als Luftkühlung sein müsste, was in diesem Sinn gar nicht stimmt. Es wird meist nicht viel kühler und auch nicht immer Leiser sein, aber aufgeräumter.


----------



## jhnbrg (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Manche denken aber das eine AIO oder kleine Custom WaKü besser als Luftkühlung sein müsste, was in diesem Sinn gar nicht stimmt. Es wird meist nicht viel kühler und auch nicht immer Leiser sein, aber aufgeräumter.



Es gilt aber nur für AiO oder kleine Custom WaKü. Bei der richtigen Custom WaKü kann man einiges an CPU/GPU Temperatur reduzieren und das System insgesamt leiser machen.

Konkretes Beispiel bezogen auf "Need For Speed Payback"  mit max Settings. Mein i7-8700K ist geköpft und mit LM versehen. 

- Luftkühlung mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Doppel-Turm) lieferte mir im Spiel ca.80-85°C mit 4.9GHz@1.34V. CPU und Gehäuse Lüfter laufen fast auf max Drehzahl. System-Lautstärke gemessen: 34-36dB.

- Luftkühlung mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E und 4.7GHz@1.28V lieferte 70-76°C. System-Lautstärke gemessen: 33dB.

- Custom WaKü mit 4.9GHz@1.34V liefert nun 61-65°C. System-Lautstärke gemessen: 29-31dB.

Der Umstieg von Luft auf Wasser hat mir spürbar kühlere CPU und eine geringe Lautstärke ermöglicht.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Mir brauchst du dies nicht erzählen, siehe Beitrag #342 von mir.


----------



## jhnbrg (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

War ja auch nicht unbedingt an dich adressiert.


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Ich möchte behaupten das sobald genügend Radiator Fläche zur Verfügung steht reine Luftkühlung kein Land mehr sieht.
> Die Kosten sind auf Jahre/Anzahl Systemumbauten gesehen auch nicht so hoch.



Das steht aber in keiner relation. Wenn ich überlege das ein Morpheus auf der GPU und als CPU Kühler ein Noctua NH-D15 mit vieleicht 3 zusätzlichen Gehäuselüftern ein System besser und leiser / gleichlaut kühlt als eine Wakü mit vielleicht 2 oder 3 radiatoren oder sogar einem Mora. Dann steht es schlichtweg in keiner Relation. 

Ich bin jedenfalls selbst von diesem Gedanken abgekommen und gehe nur noch auf Luft


----------



## FetterKasten (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Habe bei mir noch einen Xeon 1231v3 verbaut in Kombination mit meinem alten Scythe Mugen 1. oder 2. Generation mit einem Scythe 120mm Lüfter am Kühlkörper.
Selbst bei Gaming wird die CPU 50 Grad heiß und der Lüfter dreht sich mit 280rpm.
(OK dahinter ist ein 120mm Gehäuselüfter mit 630rpm, den hört man aber genauso wenig)
Jetzt im Idle hat er im Moment 28 Grad bei 23 Grad Raumtemperatur.

Wenn ich jetzt dran denke ich hätte 2,3 oder 4 Gehäuselüfter 120mm oder 140mm die sich mit vielleicht 300-400rpm drehen in einem modernen Gehäuse, dann wär die Kühlung ja nochmal um Welten besser.

Dann noch einen soliden Graka Kühler (habe ich nicht) und keine mechanische Festplatte und man hat (sofern man kein Spulenfiepen hat) ein nahezu unhörbares System.


----------



## pope82 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

und was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Das ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Das ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSOcUnn1mtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...


----------



## FetterKasten (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Und nach welcher Zeit der Belastung wurde das gemessen?
Das hat er mit dem Video gemeint.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Da musst du http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/135142-narbennarr.html fragen, der den Testbericht verfasst hat.


----------



## chaotium (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

falscher tread...


----------



## JonnyWho (26. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

sind zwar paar tolle Bildchen dabei, aber mir wäre der Aufwand zu hoch. Mir ist völlig egal wie mein PC aussieht von Innen da ich ihn nie von Innen sehe ( außer zum säubern) in meinem bekanntenkreis ist ebenfalls niemand der sich für PC Hardware interessiert. Den meisten ist wichtig das es läuft, egal wie. Da ist oftmals nichtmal die Lautstärke wichtig. Wenn ich nen Custom Loop machen würde, würde ich mir 2 Radiatoren holen und einfach die Schläuche legen wie es passt. Dazu stinknormales Wasser ohne Farbe und gut ist.

Wenn ich überlege leuechtet in meinem PC auch einiges. Mainboard hat LED Streifen, das Gehäuse an sich leuchtet etwas und die 1070 TI FTW leuchtet auch seitlich. Das reicht mir


----------



## SpatteL (26. August 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Man muss es ja nicht übermäßig bunt machen, mit gefällt der RGB-Hype auch nicht.
Mein aktueller und evtl. nächster Build ist/wird auch eher schlicht.
So kann man auch einige € sparen, wenn man mehr auf die Leistung als auf die Optik schaut.
Bei WaKü werde ich aber sicher dennoch bleiben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Das steht aber in keiner relation. Wenn ich überlege das ein Morpheus auf der GPU und als CPU Kühler ein Noctua NH-D15 mit vieleicht 3 zusätzlichen Gehäuselüftern ein System besser und leiser / gleichlaut kühlt als eine Wakü mit vielleicht 2 oder 3 radiatoren oder sogar einem Mora. Dann steht es schlichtweg in keiner Relation.
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls selbst von diesem Gedanken abgekommen und gehe nur noch auf Luft



Habe mir jetzt mal die Silent Loop 360 gekauft, um mal einen Blick in den Bereich Wasserkühlung zu erhaschen. Ich wollte einfach nicht mehr diese riesigen Towerkühler haben. Einbau war okay und Kühlleistung auch. Für mich wäre oder war es eine reine Optikentscheidung. Aber an sich denke ich auch, dass gute Gehäuselüfter und gute Kühler für CPU und GPU immer noch besser sind als eine Wasserkühlung. Irgendwann ist auch die Radifläche gleichmäßig erwärmt und die Kühlleistung sinkt. Je nach Raumtemperatur schneller oder langsamer. Die AiO hat 130€ gekostet und der NH-D15 90€ (MF). Ich habe die Pure Wings ersetzt, was man eventuell beim NH-D15 nicht machen muss. Sind 40€ für Optik. Ist halt alles Geschmackssache.

Optisch ist Wasserkühlung halt Faktor 20 schöner, wie ich finde (je nach Machart).


----------



## catze (4. November 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Natürlich sind die Radis irgendwann mal auf Temperatur ,das sind bei mir +-3°C  mehr als die Raumtemp bei idle und 8-10°Cmax bei Stundenlanger Vollast und gnadenloser  Graka und CPU Übertaktung im Sommer  .Vergleich Nie eine AIO mit ner Custom .Die Dinger sind nur ein Spielersatz mit BlinkBlink anstelle einem guten Towerkühler.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



catze schrieb:


> Vergleich Nie eine AIO mit ner Custom .Die Dinger sind nur ein Spielersatz mit BlinkBlink anstelle einem guten Towerkühler.



Ich bin verwirrt, wenn ich eine AiO (_Eisbear/Eiswolf/Silent  Loop, also problemlos erweiterbar_  ) mein eigen nenne kann ich keinen Towerkühler toppen? Was kann  eine "Custom"-Wakü besser, wenn ich ebenfalls einen MORA/NOVA in meinen  Loop schmeiße?


----------



## Quat (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Buntes Wasser zeigen, ... bei der Präsentation, also so ca. `ne halbe Stunde lang.

Edit:
Mir fällt gerade ein; Ich hab von EK ein FC1080 GTX JetStream mit Backplate über.


----------



## Mutaraequity (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Faszination Wasserkühlung: Die Medizin der Community gegen PC-Fieber*

Also ich finde die Wasserkühlungen die man auf den Bildern sieht ganz gut und es wird bestimmt auch ein paar Grad kühler, aber der Aufwand ob sich das lohnt und und Leistung wiederspiegelt?


----------



## JonnyWho (14. April 2019)

*AW: Faszination Wasserkühlung: Die Medizin der Community gegen PC-Fieber*



Mutaraequity schrieb:


> aber der Aufwand ob sich das lohnt und und Leistung wiederspiegelt?



ist zu 99% nur Optik sonst nix.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. April 2019)

*AW: Faszination WasserkÃ¼hlung: Die Medizin der Community gegen PC-Fieber*



Mutaraequity schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Wasserkühlungen die man auf den Bildern sieht ganz gut und es wird bestimmt auch ein paar Grad kühler, aber der Aufwand ob sich das lohnt und und Leistung wiederspiegelt?



Hängt davon ab, was du selber unter "Aufwand", "Leistung" und "sich lohnen" verstehst.

GPU @ Wakü:

Warenkorb | Caseking

+ Kühlerbeispiele: 

AMD RX VEGA 56 Nano Wasserkühler

Radeon VII





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqX_r3vGRJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## catze (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Egal was man auch macht ,und egal was manche hier behaupten,eine Wakü ist Leistungsmässig immer einer  Luftkühlung überlegen.Ob es sich für einen Lohnt den Aufwand zu betreiben um  eben die Kiste RUHIG und KÜHL  zu bekommen steht auf einem anderen Blatt .Aber wenn ich mir anschaue wieviel manche Idioten für Alufelgen,Auspuffanlagen oder Motortuning ausgeben bei Möhren anstelle sich gleich ein richtiges Auto zu kaufen ist diese Frage hinfällig.Wer es sich leisten kann und Spass daran hat baut sich eben eine 1000-1500 Euro Custom ,wer nicht eben nicht.Selbst eine AIO ist etwas besser in der Leistung als ein Gleich teurer Luftkühler


----------



## ryev (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

wasserkühlung beschde!


----------



## _ololo_ (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

WaKü ist aus meiner Sicht rausgeworfenes Geld. Zum Benchen zwar nett, aber für den Alltagsbetrieb und zum Zocken unnötig. 

Mein 4790k@4,6ghz und meine rtx2080@2ghz sind extrem leise. GPU lässt sich nicht weiter übertakten und CPU möchte ich nicht mehr Spannung geben. 
Die GPU kann zwar schon mal 73° erreichen, aber was solls? Weniger Temp bringt doch gar keine Vorteile...

WaKü würde für mich nur was bringen, wenn ich der CPU ein ungesunde Menge an Spannung gebe. Der Performancegewinn beim Zocken wäre aber auch dadurch gleich Null. 

Von dem Geld einer WaKü würde ich mir lieber dickere Hardware kaufen (was ich bald auch tun werde).


----------



## Noofuu (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bei den guten Luftkühlungen die es gibt sind Wasserkühlungen doch mehr Fetisch für den Pc oder ?


----------



## CoLuxe (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



_ololo_ schrieb:


> WaKü ist aus meiner Sicht rausgeworfenes Geld. Zum Benchen zwar nett, aber für den Alltagsbetrieb und zum Zocken unnötig.
> 
> Mein 4790k@4,6ghz und meine rtx2080@2ghz sind extrem leise. GPU lässt sich nicht weiter übertakten und CPU möchte ich nicht mehr Spannung geben.
> Die GPU kann zwar schon mal 73° erreichen, aber was solls? Weniger Temp bringt doch gar keine Vorteile...
> ...



Ja im Grunde ist es das.
Beim WaKü-Bau geht es doch hauptsächlich um den Spaß den man beim Basteln hat, auch wenn es ein sehr teurer ist. 

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das dein PC unter Last auch nur ansatzweise so leise ist, wie eine vernünftig geplante Custom WaKü. Für mich beispielsweise ist das ein ziemlicher Gewinn, da ich ziemlich Lärmempfindlich bin und Abends zu Hause   nicht noch einen lärmenden PC haben möchte, der mir auf den Wecker geht.

Ja, natürlich ist das ein sehr hoher Anspruch und ein absolutes Luxusproblem. Ich möchte auch keinen Streit bzw. eine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, sondern einfach kompakt aufzeigen, was der Mehrwert einer WaKü ist.


----------



## DARPA (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Wakü ist für mich Leidenschaft - die Technik, das basteln, das steuern und regeln, die Optik usw. 

Viele Teile kauft man einmal, so sind die Kosten auf lange Sicht vertretbar. Und vorallem in Sachen GPU bringt ne Wakü auch richtig Performance.

Mein System ist unter Last wahrscheinlich so laut wie die meisten Lukü Systeme im Idle - in Kombination mit viel besseren Temperaturen.
Das ist halt schon geil. Wenn man sich dafür begeistern kann


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



DARPA schrieb:


> Wakü ist für mich Leidenschaft - die Technik, das basteln, das steuern und regeln, die Optik usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Wer den günstigen Einstieg wagen möchte, beginnt seine Wakü eben erst einmal mit der Grafikkarte. Hier ist in 99% der Fälle der Aha-Effekt deutlich größer als bei einer CPU. 

Die Folgekosten beim Grafikkartenwechsel (Refernzkarte + GPU Fullcover vs. luftgekühlte Karte mit Custom PCB und triple Slot Kühler) liegen auch nicht bei 120€, sondern eher bei 50-60€. Als Gegenleistung gibt es deutlich gesenkte Temperaturen bei gleichzeitig geringerer Lautstärke. Fairer Deal.


----------



## _ololo_ (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das dein PC unter Last auch nur ansatzweise so leise ist, wie eine vernünftig geplante Custom WaKü. Für mich beispielsweise ist das ein ziemlicher Gewinn, da ich ziemlich Lärmempfindlich bin und Abends zu Hause   nicht noch einen lärmenden PC haben möchte, der mir auf den Wecker geht.



Ich bin ebenso extrem lärmempfindlich und zocke auch nur über Lautsprecher. Ich habe meine HDD gegen eine SSD getauscht, weil mich die Idlegeräusche bereits gestört haben. 

Konkret: meine GPU hat 3 Lüfter: 2x9,5cm und 1x8,5cm. Der Kühlkörper der GPU alleine wiegt bereits 1kg. Die Lüfter meiner GPU sind beim Zocken bei rund 1500rpm. Das hört man leicht. Wenn ich es nahezu unhörbar will setze ich ein Powerlimit. Dann bekommt man die Lüfter auf 1000-1200rpm bei vielleicht 5% FPS Verlust. Ich habe noch nicht einmal eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellt, denn eigentlich wären Temps bis 80° unbedenklich. 

Der große Vorteil ist, dass deine Lüfter auf dem Radiator größer sein können (meist wohl 120mm) und der Radiator an sich ebenso. 

@CoLuxe @Lios Nudin @DARPA
Wieviel RPM haben denn eure Lüfter auf den Radiatoren? Hört man die Pumpe raus? Läuft die Pumpe im Idle auch oder ginge das auch komplett lautlos im Idle? 
Dann kann ich mir ungefähr ein Bild davon machen wie leise es bei euch ist 

@DARPA
Mein CPU Lüfter im Idle ist bei 300rpm und mein GPU-Lüfter ist aus - leiser wäre nur wenn du alles gestoppt hast


----------



## DARPA (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

intern: 1x 420x30 Radiator - 3x eLoops (140mm)
extern: 1x Mora 420 - 4x Noctua NF-A20 PWM (200mm)

Idle: eLoops auf 4V = 340 rpm / A20 = aus
Last: eLoops auf 6V / A20 auf 65% = alles 500 rpm

Delta Luft- zu Wassertemperatur ist dabei immer ca. 4 °C

Pumpe muss immer laufen. Bei mir ist es ne D5. Die nimmt man im Alltag nicht wahr. 
Wenn alles still ist, mitten in der Nacht, hört man ein leichtes tiefen brummen. Aber echt leise und nur wenn man sich drauf konzentriert.
Hängt aber auch davon ab, wo man sie montiert bzw. wo das Case steht. Bei mir direkt neben mir aufm Tisch 

Mit Waterblock fällt mir das Spulenfiepen der Radeon 7 auf, was ich mit stock Kühler null wahrgenommen hab.
So als Beispiel 


Luftkühlung kann auch geil sein, gibt ja auch viel Modding und Custom. Habe ich früher auch alles durch. 
Also das will ich nicht aberkennen. So ist es nicht. Nur die Unterschiede aufzeigen


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



_ololo_ schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenso extrem lärmempfindlich und zocke auch nur über Lautsprecher. Ich habe meine HDD gegen eine SSD getauscht, weil mich die Idlegeräusche bereits gestört haben.
> 
> Konkret: meine GPU hat 3 Lüfter: 2x9,5cm und 1x8,5cm. Der Kühlkörper der GPU alleine wiegt bereits 1kg. Die Lüfter meiner GPU sind beim Zocken bei rund 1500rpm. Das hört man leicht. Wenn ich es nahezu unhörbar will setze ich ein Powerlimit. Dann bekommt man die Lüfter auf 1000-1200rpm bei vielleicht 5% FPS Verlust. Ich habe noch nicht einmal eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellt, denn eigentlich wären Temps bis 80° unbedenklich.
> 
> ...





Lüfter @0 rpm und DDC+D5 Pumpen @nahezu unhörbar. Der Rechner steht direkt neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch.



_ololo_ schrieb:


> WaKü ist aus meiner Sicht rausgeworfenes Geld.  Zum Benchen zwar nett, aber für den Alltagsbetrieb und zum Zocken  unnötig.
> 
> Mein 4790k@4,6ghz und meine rtx2080@2ghz sind extrem leise. GPU lässt  sich nicht weiter übertakten und CPU möchte ich nicht mehr Spannung  geben.
> Die GPU kann zwar schon mal 73° erreichen, aber was solls? Weniger Temp bringt doch gar keine Vorteile...
> ...



Mit der Zusammenstellung auf der vorherigen Seite liegt deine 2080 bei 500-600 rpm bei 50-55°C im Lastbetrieb. Die DCP450 ist dabei noch leiser als eine DDC oder D5.



> Konkret: meine GPU hat 3 Lüfter: 2x9,5cm und 1x8,5cm. Der Kühlkörper der  GPU alleine wiegt bereits 1kg. Die Lüfter meiner GPU sind beim Zocken  bei rund 1500rpm.



Wenn ein 85mm Lüfter bei 1500 rpm für dich leise ist, fehlt dir einfach ein Vergleichswert, der erst bei einer Wasserkühlung möglich ist.


----------



## Snowhack (14. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



_ololo_ schrieb:


> Mein 4790k@4,6ghz und meine rtx2080@2ghz sind extrem leise. GPU lässt sich nicht weiter übertakten und CPU möchte ich nicht mehr Spannung geben.
> Die GPU kann zwar schon mal 73° erreichen, aber was solls? Weniger Temp bringt doch gar keine Vorteile...



Fehl Einschätzung bei der GPU 

höhere Temperatur bedeutet : 

weniger Takt  und  Spannung, höherer Verbrauch weniger OC Potenzial bei Speicher und Chip durch geringerer  Reserve beim Powerlimit (daher Spannungsabfall) instabiler OC


----------



## Quat (15. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



_ololo_ schrieb:


> Die GPU kann zwar schon mal 73° erreichen, aber was solls? Weniger Temp bringt doch gar keine Vorteile...


Die erste Schutzmaßnahme setzt Nvidia bei ca 62° an. Mit Luft unmöglich aber auch bei Wasser wär der Aufwand recht hoch. Weniger Temps bringen immer Vorteile und jeder hat sein eigenes Verständnis von extrem Leise.
Bei vielen Grafikkarten ist ohnehin erst nach 2 Jahren Wasser ratsam. Verdammte Aufkleber!


----------



## SpatteL (15. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Nach 2 Jahren würde ich keine 100€ mehr in die Kühlung investieren.
Zumal man dann unter Umständen auch schon wieder Probleme haben könnte einen zu finden.
Entweder gleich auf WaKü oder gar nicht.
Gibt ja auch ein paar Hersteller bei denen man den Kühler wechseln darf.


----------



## Snowhack (15. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Quat schrieb:


> Bei vielen Grafikkarten ist ohnehin erst nach 2 Jahren Wasser ratsam. Verdammte Aufkleber!



Auch ein Irrtum. 

Die Karte kann egal von welchen Hersteller umgebaut werden ohne Garantie Verlust. 

Es ist gesetzlich einfach nicht möglich bei Schäden die nicht durch den Umbau verursacht worden abzulehnen. 

Natürlich wenn Du etwas beschädigst oder Wasser drüber lauft und das Nachgewiesen wird ist das eine Andere Sache.  

(Bei einigen Hersteller muss man lediglich etwas mehr Druck machen, aber spätestens mit  ein Anwaltsschreiben geht das ganz schnell weil Sie wissen das Gesetz steht auf der Seite des Verbrauchers.)


----------



## Quat (15. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Du schreibst von Gewährleistung nicht von Garantie?


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



catze schrieb:


> Egal was man auch macht ,und egal was manche hier behaupten,eine Wakü ist Leistungsmässig immer einer  Luftkühlung überlegen.



Das ist aber nicht so ganz richtig, oder ich sags mal anders. Es ist komplett falsch  Wer sowas behauptet der hat noch nie einen PC gestartet der in einem Meshiy S2 Gehäuse vebraut. Ihr würdet euch wundern. Als ich das letzt bei einem Bekannten von mir live gesehen habe, wusste ich direkt das ich 500€ rausgefeuert habe für nix. Passiert mir auch kein zweites mal.


----------



## _ololo_ (15. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht so ganz richtig, oder ich sags mal anders. Es ist komplett falsch  Wer sowas behauptet der hat noch nie einen PC gestartet der in einem Meshiy S2 Gehäuse vebraut. Ihr würdet euch wundern. Als ich das letzt bei einem Bekannten von mir live gesehen habe, wusste ich direkt das ich 500€ rausgefeuert habe für nix. Passiert mir auch kein zweites mal.



Kannst du das weiter ausführen? Was hat denn dein Bekannter so besonderes und wofür hast du 500€ rausgefeuert? 



catze schrieb:


> Egal was man auch macht ,und egal was manche hier behaupten,eine Wakü ist Leistungsmässig immer einer  Luftkühlung überlegen.



WaKü ist nur dann überlegen, wenn die Kühlfläche letztendlich größer als die Kühlfläche unter Luft wäre - und wenn man nicht gerade die billigsten/lautesten Komponenten verbaut.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Lüfter @0 rpm und DDC+D5 Pumpen @nahezu unhörbar. Der Rechner steht direkt neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch.
> 
> Mit der Zusammenstellung auf der vorherigen Seite liegt deine 2080 bei 500-600 rpm bei 50-55°C im Lastbetrieb. Die DCP450 ist dabei noch leiser als eine DDC oder D5.



Ihr macht mich langsam ein wenig neugierig... vielleicht informiere ich mich mal ein wenig und verpasse der GPU etwas ordentliches, sodass ich in 2-3 Jahren auch eine neue CPU mit in den Kreislauf einbinden kann. 
Hier gibt es doch bestimmt irgendwo gute Guides dafür


----------



## SpatteL (15. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Warum erst in 2-3 Jahren eine neue CPU einbinden?
Gerade CPU Kühler kann man einfach ins nächste System übernehmen.
Meinen Heatkiller 3 habe ich vor 10 Jahren für Sockel 775 gekauft und aktuell sitzt er auf 2011-3, musste nur für 15€ ne neue Halterung kaufen.
Die aktuelle Generation passt von 1150 bis 2066 auf alle Sockel, nur wenn man zwischen Intel und AMD wechselt muss man die Halterung tauschen.
Bei der GPU muss man immer einen komplett neuen Block kaufen(wenn man Fullcover nimmt).

Wasserkühlungsguide
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen
Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



_ololo_ schrieb:


> Kannst du das weiter ausführen? Was hat denn dein Bekannter so besonderes und wofür hast du 500€ rausgefeuert?



Naja mein Bekannter hat ein Meshify S2 gehäuse und auf der CPU einen Noctua NH-D15 und auf der GPU einen Morpheus. Beim einschalten hab ich zuerst gedacht sein PC geht gar nicht, weil man nichts hört, beim schauen durch das Meshgitter sah ich dan aber doch das wirklich alles läuft. So bleibt das im Idle die ganze zeit. Unter Last wird das Ding ein bisschen hörbar, aber weder störend noch großartig wahrnehmbar,. Mit Headset auf dem Kopf merkste das nicht. Temperaturen lagen bei 55 Grad CPU und CPU pendelte sich auch so bei 55 Grad ein.

Ich selbst habe ein Komplettes Set gekauft mit jeweils günstigen Komponenten. Insgesamt unterm Strich ca 500€ an Teilen ausgegeben. Magicool DCP450, Magicool Radiatoren, Arctic Lüfter usw. Mein PC ist im Idle zwar auch leise, aber nicht unhörbar weil man bei Wasser einfach immer irgendwas hört und unter Last wird er hörbar weil die Lüfter natürlich aufdrehen. Mit den 600 RPM im Idle ist das kein Thema, aber unter Last gehen die gerne mal auf 1000 RPM und sind dann etwas hörbar, was natürlich nicht schlimm ist aber lauter als eben das Luftsystem. Der witz daran ist, das sich meine CPU bei 54 Grad einpendelt und meine GPU irgendwo bei 48 Grad. Also hab ich unterm Strich das schlechtere gewählt. Natürlich kann ich auch nen Mora nutzen, das wird mir jeder sagen der Wakü Fanboy ist, aber das kostet ich dann nochmal 300€ on Top und wir sind bei 800€. Mein Bekannter hat sein System mit ca 140€ gekühlt für Lüfter / Morpheus und NH-D15.

Ich werde zukünftig nicht wieder auf Wasser gehen, Das war mal ein Versuch jetzt. Leider bekomme ich das Zeug nicht verkauft sonst würde ich direkt wieder wechseln. Optisch sieht mein System natürlich besser aus, mit bissl RGB drin. Er hat nichtmal ein Seitenteil aus Glas. Sondern einfach nur auf Airflow getrimmt.

Es steht halt in keiner Relation unterm Strich das man für eine RTX 2080 Ti + CPU mindestens 3 Radiatoren für ca 120€ (wenn man das güngstigste kauft) brauch oder besser noch nen Mora der dich aber direkt 300€ kostet mit dem Mist den du noch dazu brauchst. Alleine für das "Grundgerüst" aus CPU und GPU Block bist du schon deine ca 200€ los mit Radiatoren samt Lüftern sind wir über 350€ und dann hast du noch keine Pumpe / AGB Kombi und keine Schläuche und Fittinge.. Bei Luft kannst du dir nen Morpheus für 60€ kaufen, Lüfter für 7€ gibts da gute von Arctic 2 Stück und nen Noctha NH-D15 gibts immer mal wieder fürn 70er. Bist du halt deutlich billiger dran bei kaum schlechterer Kühlung.


----------



## Krautsalat (16. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Warum schließt eigentlich niemand seine Wasserkühlung direkt an die Wasserleitung im Haus an?
Hätte auch keinen Wasserverbrauch zur Folge und man spart sich noch Strom und den Wärmetauscher.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Warmwasser ist zu warm, beim Kaltwasser bekommt man Salmonellen und Co.


----------



## _ololo_ (16. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> So bleibt das im Idle die ganze zeit. Unter Last wird das Ding ein bisschen hörbar, aber weder störend noch großartig wahrnehmbar,. Mit Headset auf dem Kopf merkste das nicht.



Ja, bei mir unter Luft ist das genau so. CPU Lüfter dreht mit 300rpm sonst nichts. Bei einer WaKü muss halt immer die Pumpe laufen (so weit ich das verstanden habe - hatte noch nie eine WaKü spiele aber mit dem Gedanken). 



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Temperaturen lagen bei 55 Grad CPU und CPU pendelte sich auch so bei 55 Grad ein.



55 Grad bei einer GPU unter Luft? Muss entweder ein ziemlich kleines Teil sein oder ihr habt es nicht ordentlich belastet oder es irgendwo limitiert. 



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe ein Komplettes Set gekauft mit jeweils günstigen Komponenten. Insgesamt unterm Strich ca 500€ an Teilen ausgegeben. Magicool DCP450, Magicool Radiatoren, Arctic Lüfter usw. Mein PC ist im Idle zwar auch leise, aber nicht unhörbar weil man bei Wasser einfach immer irgendwas hört und unter Last wird er hörbar weil die Lüfter natürlich aufdrehen. Mit den 600 RPM im Idle ist das kein Thema, aber unter Last gehen die gerne mal auf 1000 RPM und sind dann etwas hörbar, was natürlich nicht schlimm ist aber lauter als eben das Luftsystem.



Die DCP450 wurde hier (=>http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...meets-lichterorgel-update-38.html#post9820473) als sehr leise beschrieben - was mich nun ein wenig verwundert. Ich befürchte fast, dass WaKü gar nicht leiser als Luft im Idle sein kann aufgrund der Pumpe?! 
1000 RPM ist für eine WaKü aus meiner Sicht schon recht viel. Kannst du das nicht auf 600RPM limitieren und mit den etwas höheren Temps leben? 
Was ist denn bei dir am lautesten im Idle? Ist es die Pumpe? 

Ich habe aus meiner Sicht ein extrem leises System (luftgekühlt siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...meets-lichterorgel-update-38.html#post9820184) und war am überlegen, mir auch eine WaKü für eine noch geringere Laustärke einzubauen. Deine Aussagen machen mich insgesamt wieder ein wenig nachdenklich. Mein PC ist eben die meiste Zeit im Idle und dort muss er einfach unhörbar sein (beim Arbeiten/Browsen etc), sonst raste ich aus 

Edit: habe den GPU Morpheus überlesen. Damit erklärt das die Temp und Laustärke. Allerdings ist das kein Full-Cover. VRAM etc leidet also dementsprechend. Ich bin ja mittlerweile soweit zu sagen: anstatt einer WaKü kauft man sich lieber bessere Hardware, welche man undervolted/untertaktet laufen lässt (oder einfach mit Powerlimit). Damit ist man auch komplett silent und hat optional auch gute Leistung. Wie in meinem vorherigen Post geschrieben: wenn meine 2080 leicht hörbar wird und ich diese aber unhörbar möchte, setze ich ein Powerlimit und habe für -5% FPS ein ruhiges System. Die -5% FPS jucken mich bei der Leistungskategorie nicht.


----------



## SpatteL (16. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Krautsalat schrieb:


> Hätte auch keinen Wasserverbrauch zur Folge und man spart sich noch Strom und den Wärmetauscher.


Damit es kühlen kann, muss es fließen und wenn es fließt, wird es auch gezählt.
Zudem ist das Wasser aus der Wand ja noch mit Mineralien "verunreinigt", das würde zu Korrosion/Verstopfung in den Kühlern führen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



_ololo_ schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei dir am lautesten im Idle? Ist es die Pumpe?



Im Idle höre ich vom PC nichts. Die Pumpe der magicool DCP450 ist auf maximal Drehzahl nicht wahrnehmbar. Das ist die leiseste die es gibt



_ololo_ schrieb:


> habe den GPU Morpheus überlesen. Damit erklärt das die Temp und Laustärke. Allerdings ist das kein Full-Cover. VRAM etc leidet also dementsprechend.



Das ist leider nicht ganz richtig, das wird nur oft behauptet. Ein Morpheus reicht völligst aus für eine GPU Kühlung und kühlt alle nötigen Teile problemlos mit der Luft. Zumal bei einer EVGA durch die "Base Plate" auch kein weiterer Bedarf mehr besteht. Lediglich den Morpheus drauf und die Sache ist erledigt. Es wird nur immer massiv übertrieben in diesem Zusammenhang. In Foren ist das auch völlig normal. 

Ich würde morgen direkt wieder auf Luft gehen, wenn da nicht das Problem mit dem Verkauf meiner Komponenten wäre die keiner möchte


----------



## mistermeister (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Krautsalat schrieb:


> Warum schließt eigentlich niemand seine Wasserkühlung direkt an die Wasserleitung im Haus an?
> Hätte auch keinen Wasserverbrauch zur Folge und man spart sich noch Strom und den Wärmetauscher.



Ist das Sarkasmus oder war das ernst gemeint? Wenn ja, dann wäre das wohl ein heißer Kandidat für das PCHGW Post des Jahres


----------



## Leuenzahn (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



mistermeister schrieb:


> Ist das Sarkasmus oder war das ernst gemeint? Wenn ja, dann wäre das wohl ein heißer Kandidat für das PCHGW Post des Jahres



Ne, das hab ich mir aber auch schon überlegt. Irgendwie hast ja fließende Energie, welche in diesem Fall Wärme ableitet, wie bekommst das irgendwie sinnvoll in den menschlichen Kreislauf rein? Das ist doch die Frage. 

Der Kühlschrank wäre ein weiteres Beispiel usw. Das bekommst halt so nicht wirklich hin. Müßtest den PC, den Kühlschrank, alles in die Mitte des Hauses in ne Einhüllung stellen, alles andere auch noch rein, Modem etc, und dann mit der "Wärmebox" anstatt die Energie verpuffen zu lassen irgendwie Wasser erhitzen oder Energie wieder in Strom umwandeln, was auch immer.


----------



## Terracresta (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



mistermeister schrieb:


> Ist das Sarkasmus oder war das ernst gemeint? Wenn ja, dann wäre das wohl ein heißer Kandidat für das PCHGW Post des Jahres



Solang die Leitungen im PC den Druck und die Inhaltstoffe im Leitungswasser (Mineralien, Keime, Chlor) aushalten und man das Wasser immer laufen lässt, wäre das sicher auch möglich. ^^


----------



## Valdiralita (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Krautsalat schrieb:


> Warum schließt eigentlich niemand seine Wasserkühlung direkt an die Wasserleitung im Haus an?
> Hätte auch keinen Wasserverbrauch zur Folge und man spart sich noch Strom und den Wärmetauscher.



Hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFXyyJyEtVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vykynger (7. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Die Leute haben echt zu viel Geld und zu viel Platz unterm Schreibtisch


----------



## Tekkla (7. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Geld okay. Aber was ist einem lärmempfindlichen Menschen seine Ruhe wert? Oder einem Hobbybastler der Spass am basteln? Das mit dem Platz kann ich allerdings nicht unterschreiben. Der ist bei mir nicht sonderlich vorhanden, aber wie heißt es so schön? Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte!


----------



## Buggi85 (8. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Danke für die vielen Anregungen. Ich möchte auch mal auf Wasserkühlung wechseln, kann mich bloß nicht final entscheiden ob intern oder doch lieber extern. Beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, tendiere leicht Richtung extern mit einem Mora.


----------



## RX480 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Krautsalat schrieb:


> Warum schließt eigentlich niemand seine Wasserkühlung direkt an die Wasserleitung im Haus an?





Terracresta schrieb:


> Solang die Leitungen im PC den Druck und die Inhaltstoffe im Leitungswasser (Mineralien, Keime, Chlor) aushalten und man das Wasser immer laufen lässt, wäre das sicher auch möglich. ^^



2 getrennte Kreisläufe wären sicherer. Evtl. den AGB durch ein großes externes Tauchgefäß ersetzen und dort die Hauswasser- Kühlschlange rein:
Chiller 12 Kuehlspirale Eintauchkuehler Maische-Kuehler | Schleifendurchmesser O21,5 cm | Zubehoer zum Biermaischen | 18 Schleifen | Innen-/Aussendurchmesser 11/12mm | geschmacksecht aus 304er Edelstahl


----------



## plusminus (2. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Krautsalat schrieb:


> Warum schließt eigentlich niemand seine Wasserkühlung direkt an die Wasserleitung im Haus an?
> Hätte auch keinen Wasserverbrauch zur Folge und man spart sich noch Strom und den Wärmetauscher.




Kein Wasserverbrauch ?!

Wo fließt dein Wasser bei euch hin, nachdem es den Wasserzähler und den Wasserhahn passiert hat ?


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Respekt an die Bastler, sehr schöne Rigs.  Leider ist es mir zu viel Aufwand, auch anschließend in puncto Pflege.


----------



## Grestorn (2. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Respekt an die Bastler, sehr schöne Rigs.  Leider ist es mir zu viel Aufwand, auch anschließend in puncto Pflege.



Das Planen und basteln ist ja Teil der Freude, speziell wenn man sich damit fordert. 

Und die Wartung ist geringer als gedacht. Die Systeme laufen normal problemlos, auch über eine sehr lange Zeit. Wenn man einmal im Jahr die Flüssigkeit tauscht, ist man i.d.R. schon eher vorsichtig. 

Eine Folge ist aber zweifellos, dass man etwas konservativer wird, was das Tauschen von Komponenten angeht. Der Aufwand, eines Mainboardtauschs übersteigt die Kosten im Allgemeinen, also ist auf einmal das alte System doch noch absolut ausreichend


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Planen und basteln ist ja Teil der Freude, speziell wenn man sich damit fordert.
> 
> Und die Wartung ist geringer als gedacht. Die Systeme laufen normal problemlos, auch über eine sehr lange Zeit. Wenn man einmal im Jahr die Flüssigkeit tauscht, ist man i.d.R. schon eher vorsichtig.
> 
> Eine Folge ist aber zweifellos, dass man etwas konservativer wird, was das Tauschen von Komponenten angeht. Der Aufwand, eines Mainboardtauschs übersteigt die Kosten im Allgemeinen, also ist auf einmal das alte System doch noch absolut ausreichend



Ich empfinde auch viel Freude am Basteln, aber gleichzeitig mag ich es dann schon auch mal gut sein lassen oder einfach mal wie du sagst, ne Komponente tauschen und das wäre für mich dann auch zuviel des Guten. Wie gesagt, sehr coole Sache, aber mein Typus ist dafür dann nicht geschaffen... Geil finde ich ja die riesen Radis als Fußentfeuchter unter dem Tisch...


----------



## Der_Apfeldieb (2. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Planen und basteln ist ja Teil der Freude, speziell wenn man sich damit fordert. [...]



Das möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch mal betonen. Bei meiner ersten Custom Wasserkühlung war das Schönste eigentlich die Herausforderung beim Basteln. Ich baue schon 20 Jahre meine PCs selber zusammen, aber eine wertvolle Grafikkarte zu demontieren, und unter Wasser zu setzen war für mich echt ein Highlight und Nervenkitzel. Den Kreislauf dann anschließend in Betrieb zu nehmen, Luftbläschen sehen, die Ströung sichtbar machen. Unbezahlbar.


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ist bei mir auch ein Teil was mir Spaß daran macht. Habe jetzt auch erst wieder groß was umgebaut und dabei hat sich mein Loop und ein Teil meines Gehäuse geändert. Habe drei Tage dran gearbeitet und Wochenlang darauf überlegt und geplant wie und was ich umsetzen konnte, denn es sollte schon was besonderes werden. Dabei hat sich alles nur auf die Optik bezogen, denn am System oder der Wasserkühlung selbst hat sich nichts geändert.

Aber auch wenn ich gerne solche Umbauarbeiten unternehmen möchte ich dennoch dann wieder eine weile Ruhe haben, denn das ganze ist  zum einem nicht nur anstrengend und arbeitsintensiv, geht auch ganz schön ins Geld rein. 

Bei mir wird sich daher in nächster Zeit nichts mehr groß was ändern.
So sieht es bei mir nun aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch ein Teil was mir Spaß daran macht. Habe jetzt auch erst wieder groß was umgebaut und dabei hat sich mein Loop und ein Teil meines Gehäuse geändert. Habe drei Tage dran gearbeitet und Wochenlang darauf überlegt und geplant wie und was ich umsetzen konnte, denn es sollte schon was besonderes werden. Dabei hat sich alles nur auf die Optik bezogen, denn am System oder der Wasserkühlung selbst hat sich nichts geändert.
> 
> Aber auch wenn ich gerne solche Umbauarbeiten unternehmen möchte ich dennoch dann wieder eine weile Ruhe haben, denn das ganze ist  zum einem nicht nur anstrengend und arbeitsintensiv, geht auch ganz schön ins Geld rein.
> 
> ...



Schick, dagegen sieht meins aus wie ATU tuning mit Klebeband für den bösen Blick... 

Baue gerade die Karte auf Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro um... Iwie wird mir das RGB fehlen... Man, reizen tut das schon, aber der ganze Stress mit dem Pipeline verlegen und Planung , boah...


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Mit dem richtigem Kühler fehlt kein RGB.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigem Kühler fehlt kein RGB.



Gibts den ne CustomWK mit integrierter Pumpe von EK oder Bykski? Also wie bei der Eiswolf...


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Das wäre ja dann keine custom mehr sondern kompakt, also eine AIO.
Bin jetzt auch von custom Wakü ausgegangen.

Vorteil eine custom Wakü ist ja besonders alles extra verbauen zu können, denn Pumpen die direkt irgendwo mit dran gebaut werden können nie so leise sein, da sie nicht entkoppelt werden können.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das wäre ja dann keine custom mehr sondern kompakt, also eine AIO.
> Bin jetzt auch von custom Wakü ausgegangen.
> 
> Vorteil eine custom Wakü ist ja besonders alles extra verbauen zu können, denn Pumpen die direkt irgendwo mit dran gebaut werden können nie so leise sein, da sie nicht entkoppelt werden können.
> ...



Glaub ich sofort. Aber ich hab aktuell für die CPU eine Fractal Design Celsius S36 AIO (360er) Die Pumpe ist da auch entkoppelt im Pumpengehäuse gelagert. Man hört Sie wirklich nciht, außer sie läuft mit 100% zwischen 50-70% höre ich die nicht aus dem Gehäuse, das belegen auch die Tests zu ihr. Natürlich ist Custom Wakü sehr warscheinlich besser, aber auch teurer und aufwendiger...


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Das ist gut, weil das bei AIOs nicht immer der Fall ist.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist gut, weil das bei AIOs nicht immer der Fall ist.



Schau mir gerade den Thread an, in dem du deinen Zusammenbau beschreibst, Holy Moly, das ist richtig Arbeit die du da rein gesteckt hast. Ich habe für einen kurzen Moment mit dem Gedanken gespielt selber eine Custom Wakü zu verbauen, bis ich deinen Thread angefangen habe. Leck mich am Arsch, wie viel Arbeit du rein gesteckt hast, meinen riesen *Respekt* hast du... 

Ich glaub ich bleib bei meinen AIOs. Mir fehlt wohl die Zeit und die Nerven dafür...


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ach das ist alles halb so wild, kommt immer ganz darauf an wie umfangreich alles werden soll.

Nimmst du Schlauch ist es auch sehr schnell verlegt. Wobei ich die Röhren jetzt wo ich etwas Übung habe auch schnell gelegt hatte, die meiste Zeit habe ich dazu gebraucht mein Gehäuse was zu bearbeiten, da  mir an meine Gehäuse nicht gefallen hat das unten auf der Decke dieses große Loch vor dem Radiator war und hinten am AGB war auch alles offen. Daher habe ich noch Acrylglas Platten verbaut und diese Bereiche ausbessern zu können. Dann hatte ich auch die Idee wenn ich schon alles zu mache mit Röhren dort durch zu gehen.

Alleine diese Platten auf genauen Maß und alle Löcher für die Durchführungen zu machen hat mich sehr viel Zeit gekostet. Da ich alles selbst ausmessen musste und dann genau zum bearbeiten vermessen musste.

Habe aber alleine ein Tag gebraucht um meine alte Wasserkühlung zerlegen und ausbauen zu können und alles zu reinigen da dann transparente Kühlflüssigkeit rein kommen sollte und keine Rückstände der alten gelben Kühlflüssigkeit zurück bleiben durften.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ach das ist alles halb so wild, kommt immer ganz darauf an wie umfangreich alles werden soll.
> 
> Nimmst du Schlauch ist es auch sehr schnell verlegt. Wobei ich die Röhren jetzt wo ich etwas Übung habe auch schnell gelegt hatte, die meiste Zeit habe ich dazu gebraucht mein Gehäuse was zu bearbeiten, da  mir an meine Gehäuse nicht gefallen hat das unten auf der Decke dieses große Loch vor dem Radiator war und hinten am AGB war auch alles offen. Daher habe ich noch Acrylglas Platten verbaut und diese Bereiche ausbessern zu können. Dann hatte ich auch die Idee wenn ich schon alles zu mache mit Röhren dort durch zu gehen.
> 
> ...



Naja, vielleicht beim nächsten PC in 2-3 Jahren. Da kann ich dann von Grund auf planen... Dazu kommt, dass ich meinen PC auch produktiv nutze und den nicht einfach 2-3 Tage zerlegt liegen lassen kann... Aber gut schon mal tiefere Einblicke zu bekommen, was man alles überdenken muss, falls man doch mal gewillt ist es zu tun...


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Bei mir ist es auch nicht direkt alles beim ersten mal so verbaut worden.

Ich habe vor 3 Jahren mit Schlauch alles verbaut und damit war es im Grunde schon sehr gut. Im November wollte ich dann auf Hardtube umsteigen, da neuer Schlauch optisch fällig gewesen wäre und das sah mit Hardtube dann schon ganz anders aus und im Grund hätte ich jetzt auch nichts machen müssen. Denn mein letzter Umbau hatte nur was damit zu tun es noch besser hin zu bekommen, aber nicht weil es nicht gut geworden war.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Gibts den ne CustomWK mit integrierter Pumpe von EK oder Bykski? Also wie bei der Eiswolf...



Es gab mal die XLC-Predator und von der komplett frei kombinierbaren MLC Phoenix sind noch Restposten erhältlich. Beide nutzen die normalen EK-Radiatoren und Kühlkörper, dazu eine Laing DDC bei der Predator und eine EK SPC bei der Phoenix. Also noch näher an normalen modularen Kühlungen dran als Eisbaer/Eiswolf; besonders die MLC entspricht bis auf die vorgefüllte Lieferung eher Aquacomputers AMS mit Pumpe oder Watercools HT Fusion – die ebenfalls kaum noch oder gar nicht mehr angeboten werden. Allen genannten Beispielen ist außerdem ein Preis auf oder über dem Niveau selbst zusammengestellter Kreisläufe gleicher Klasse gemeinsam.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Mit Schlauch beschränkt sich der ganze Aufwand auf gefühlte 22718711451 Schrauben und sieht auch schon weit besser als mit Aio aus. Und macht weniger Probleme.
Erst das ganze Hardtubing und Casemodding braucht Zeit und macht den ganzen Ärger, der funktionale Teil lässt sich in einem Nachmittag erledigen, weniger, wenn man geübt ist. Ich habe für den Kreislauf des Linuxsystems mit allem drum und dran knappe 3 Stunden inklusive Befüllen gebraucht. Größere Kreisläufe mit mehr HW, Radiatoren und sonstigem Zeug dauern natürlich länger, weil es mehr Schrauben sind.


----------



## Viking30k (3. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung optisch perfekt: Understatement meets Lichterorgel - Update*

Ich würde auch keine Aio mehr kaufen habe 3 mal die ryujin 360 getestet jedes mal Probleme gehabt mit der Pumpe. 

Habe mir jetzt auch einen costum loop gebaut aber ehrlich gesagt nur weil ich  einen 2. Pc hatte.  Habe doch etwas länger gebraucht weil ich vorher noch keine Erfahrung hatte mit wakü und hardtube genommen habe mit Schlauch geht es dann doch viel schneller xd

Ps: das highlight war wirklich eine 2080ti zu demontieren und den wakü Block  darauf zu montieren. 

Und das erste Befüllen wirklich unbezahlbar


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. April 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Gibts den ne CustomWK mit integrierter Pumpe von EK oder Bykski? Also wie bei der Eiswolf...



Ja, von Aquacomputer. Mit D5 Pumpe mit Ponti und Filter im AGB. Abgesehen von der 140mm Variante sind bis hinauf zum 840er alle lagernd und zügig verfügbar. 

Aqua Computer Webshop - Radiatoren & Zub.

Neue Radiatoren: airplex modularity system - History Produktankuendingungen - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## I3uschi (3. Januar 2021)

Ich traue mich nicht an eine Custom Wakü dran, irgendwann mal vielleicht, wenn viel Zeit ist.

Aber immerhin gehe ich jetzt von Luft zu einer AIO von Lian Li, kommt in das Thermaltake P3.
Das wird ein "gefummel" und dann schön wöchentlich Staub blasen 

Egal, ich hab Bock drauf auch wenn der komplette Umbau wahrscheinlich einen ganzen Tag schlucken wird


----------



## JackA (3. Januar 2021)

@I3uschi kommt drauf an, wie komplex man das Ganze gestaltet. Wenn das Gehäuse für ne Wakü ausgelegt ist, ist das im Nu gegessen das Thema.


----------



## Berserkervmax (3. Januar 2021)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist wenn man nur normale Hardware hat und dann eine Monster Wasserkühlung baut.
Für das Geld hätte man schnellere Hardware kaufen können und dann eben mit guter Luftkühlung betreiben.


----------



## CoLuxe (3. Januar 2021)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist wenn man nur normale Hardware hat und dann eine Monster Wasserkühlung baut.
> Für das Geld hätte man schnellere Hardware kaufen können und dann eben mit guter Luftkühlung betreiben.


Wenn man die Wakü bezüglich der Leistung möchte, verstehe ich dich da.
Aber für mich beispielsweise war die Lautstärke immer das entscheidene Ding.

Hinzu kommt, dass eine Custom Wakü nur bei der Erstanschaffung wirklich solche enormen Kosten verursacht.
Später sind es nur noch neue Kühler für GPUs und ggf. mal ne kaputte Pumpe oder verschlissene O-Ringe.
Und nein GPU-Wasserkühler sind nicht so viel teurer als eine fertige Luftgekühlte GPUs, die oft auch 100 € Differenz zum Referenzdesign kosten.


----------



## Berserkervmax (3. Januar 2021)

Ich habe 100% Lüftkühlung und das System ist nicht zu hören.
Selbst unter Volllast ist das Wasser in der Heizung deutlich lauter.

Die meisten Wasserkühlungen die ich so gehört habe haben Pumpen Geräusche.
Das würde mich total nerven.

 AIOs gehen garnicht.
 Wirklich keine ist leiser als mein NH-DH15s mit 2x NF-A15 140mm Lüfter und besser kühlen wird auch schwer.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2021)

Bei mir kam erst die Hardware und dann die Kühlung.
Später als ich dann meine Hardware erneut aufgerüstet habe bestand meine Kühlung bereits.

Ich würde aber nie abstriche in der Hardware machen nur um eine bessere Kühlung verbauen zu können.
Daher würde bei mir auch zuvor meine Hardware im Vordergrund stehen.



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Die meisten Wasserkühlungen die ich so gehört habe haben Pumpen Geräusche.
> Das würde mich total nerven.


Dann hast du noch keine gute Wasserkühlung gesehen, mein Rechner ist mit der Wasserkühlung nicht nur leise sondern komplett lautlos, auch unter Last. 
Da ist auch keine Pumpe zu hören da sie zum einem mit minimaler Drehzahl noch 72 l/h fördert und auch gut entkoppelt ist.



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Wirklich keine ist leiser als mein NH-DH15s mit 2x NF-A15 140mm Lüfter und besser kühlen wird auch schwer.


Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, die neue AIO von Alphacool hatte ich letztens verbaut und deren Pumpe war in der Hand so leise und ruhig das ich ins Sichtfenster rein schauen musste um überhaupt die Pumpe drehen sehen zu können. Es kommt noch dazu das solch ein System meist immer noch eine Luftgekühlte Grafikkarte verbaut hat und dann unter Last die Grafikkarte immer raus zu hören ist. Da kann dein Noctua D15 noch so leise sein, dein Rechner wird aber dann immer noch hörbar sein.

Ganz davon abgesehen das jeder von uns Geräusche anderes empfindet und was für den einen leise sein mag kann für den nächsten wieder zu laut sein. Der nächste hat beim Spielen ehe Kopfhörer auf und hört daher nicht viel vom Rechner und dann ist in so einem Fall auch egal wie laut ein Rechner ausfällt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2021)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass eine Custom Wakü nur bei der Erstanschaffung wirklich solche enormen Kosten verursacht.


Das.
Radiatoren und CPU Kühler(bei Aquacomputer gibt es noch AM4 Halterungen für den Cuplex Pro!) halten ewig. Pumpen seeehr lange und die GPU Kühler sind dafür in der Leistung tatsächlich alternativlos.


----------



## CoLuxe (3. Januar 2021)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Ich habe 100% Lüftkühlung und das System ist nicht zu hören.
> Selbst unter Volllast ist das Wasser in der Heizung deutlich lauter.
> 
> Die meisten Wasserkühlungen die ich so gehört habe haben Pumpen Geräusche.
> ...


Solche Aussage tätigen nur Personen, die, wie @IICARUS schon sagte, noch nie eine ordentliche, auf Silent geplante Custom-Wakü gesehen haben.

Ich kenne beides, du scheinbar nicht. Also ergibt es aus meiner Sicht wenig Sinn, dass du über eine Custom Wakü urteilen kannst.



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Ich habe 100% Lüftkühlung und das System ist nicht zu hören.
> Selbst unter Volllast ist das Wasser in der Heizung deutlich lauter.


Also ist sie unter Vollast doch lauter als im Leerlauf? 
Ich höre bei mir mit meiner Custom Wakü keinen Unterschied zwischen Vollast und Leerlauf. Ich höre sie bei beidem nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2021)

Custom bedeutet nur das solch eine Wasserkühlung modular aufgebaut ist. Diese Bezeichnung sagt aber nichts über Art und Ausführung aus. Ein custom Loop kann aus nur einem oder auch mehrere Radiatoren besteht. Daher kommt es immer auf dem Umfang solch einer Wasserkühlung mit an. Mit meinem Mora könnten meine Lüfter mit nur 350 U/min laufen und dann wären meine Temperaturen immer noch niedriger als mit einer Luftkühlung. Da meine Wasserkühlung mit 500 U/min aller Lüfter immer noch egal ob Last oder Idle lautlos ist bevorzuge ich die 500 U/min +/-.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Pumpe wird mit einem Shoggi Sandwich separat verbaut entkoppelt und da sie unter eine Zwischendecke steckt wird auch von oben noch mit Schaumstoff Druck auf die Pumpe ausgeübt. Mit der minimalen Drehzahl was die Pumpe kann schafft sie selbst mit meinem Loop noch 72 l/h. Um meine Pumpe mit dieser Drehzahl hören zu können muss ich schon fast mit dem Ohr an der Pumpe hängen. Natürlich ist sie mit voller Drehzahl hörbar, aber solche Drehzahlen habe ich nur zum befüllen und entlüften anliegen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das.
> Radiatoren und CPU Kühler(bei Aquacomputer gibt es noch AM4 Halterungen für den Cuplex Pro!) halten ewig. Pumpen seeehr lange und die GPU Kühler sind dafür in der Leistung tatsächlich alternativlos.



Das geht sogar noch weiter zurück: https://shop.aquacomputer.de/index.php?cPath=7_2334_47_48






						[Review] 17 Jahre alter AC Cuplex vs. 220W
					

[Review] 17 Jahre alter AC Cuplex vs. 220W              Update im Kommentar 7: Treffen der Generationen AC Cuplex vs. AC Kryos Next      Der CPU Kühler Aquacomputer Cuplex wurde im August 2001 für den Sockel A,  den Nachfolger des Slot A, eingeführt. Um einschätzen zu können, inwieweit er...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Ich habe 100% Lüftkühlung und das System ist nicht zu hören.
> *Selbst unter Volllast ist das Wasser* in der Heizung deutlich lauter.
> 
> Die meisten Wasserkühlungen die ich so gehört habe haben Pumpen Geräusche.
> ...



Du kannst deiner 1500€ 3090 Gaming X Trio bei 400W auch 560mm Radifläche spendieren, die Lüfter auf 200-300 U/min fixieren und dann die Laustärke und Kühlleistung nochmal vergleichen:









						Aquatuning Germany
					






					www.aquatuning.de
				




Oder auf die 220€ Eiswolf 2 RTX3000 AiO 360mm warten:





__





						Eiswolf AIO für 3080/3090?
					

Hi, wollte mal fragen ob da was in Planung ist für die 3080/3090 als AIO, für Strix und/oder Aorus Master/Xtreme. Bin auf der Suche danach, gibt nur leider noch nix... Hab keine Lust extra ne Custom einzubauen und 500+ für ne ordentliche Customwakü auszugeben, da ich eh schon ne 360er AIO für...




					forum.alphacool.com
				








__





						Eiswolf AIO für 3080/3090?
					

Eiswolf 2 for RTX 3XXX cards will be available in february 2021. Not earlier.




					forum.alphacool.com
				




Das dürfte speziell bei deiner Grafikkarte unter Volllast ein Augenöffner werden.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2021)

Oder mit 4 Mora`s und 4 Pumpen... 









						Eure Meinung zum Durchfluss bei 4xMora und 4xPumpe - PC-AQUACOOLING' Wasserkühlung & Computer Support
					

Hallo zusammen,hier mal mein erster fachlicher Post:Was denkt ihr sollte bei 4xMoRa, 4xPumpe (2xDDCT+ PWM, 2xD5), 2xSchnelltrenner, 1xFilter von Aquacomputer, 1x Heatkiller IV Intel, 1x Aquacomputer High Flow LT DFS und etwa 8m Schlauch (16/10) für ein…




					pc-aquacooling.de


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich dabei ...


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2021)

Und ich dachte ich bin verrückt wenn ich über ein zweites Aquaduct nachdenke  .


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Januar 2021)

Liebend gerne würde ich mich mal an eine Custom WaKü heran wagen. Aber ich bin dafür nicht geschickt genug. 

Da bleibe ich lieber bei Luftkühlung. Mein PC ist zwar nicht leise, aber die Geräusche stören mich nicht und meine Hardware wird dennoch gut gekühlt. Dennoch finde ich es immer wieder respekteinflößend und faszinierend, was manch einer hier für Custom WaKüs am Start hat.  Sehr geil.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2021)

Glaube das Hauptkriterum werden immer die Kosten dazu sein, denn mit Luft lässt sich ein System auch ausreichend kühlen und kostet nicht so viel wie eine Wasserkühlung. Habe da schon einiges die letzten 4 Jahren reingesteckt. Aber missen möchte ich meine Wasserkühlung auch nicht. Aber seit die neuen RTX30xx Grafikkarten raus gekommen sind finde ich mehr User die sich Gedanken zu einer Wasserkühlung machen.


----------



## Dooma (4. Januar 2021)

Ich wünsch mir schon seit langer Zeit mal eine komplette Wakü, aber der Umstand neue Hardware kaufen zu müssen und dann in die Ecke zu legen, die Wakü dazu zusammen zu bauen usw; liegt mir einfach nicht.

Ich würde gerne "fertig" kaufen, aber das was man so auf dem Markt bekommt ist entweder nahe an Abzocke dran; kaum dass ein AIO CPU Kühler verbaut ist wird schon mit "Wasserkühlung" beworben, oder es sind derart übertriebene Projekte, massiv übertaktet mit der ausgefallensten Hardware die es nur gibt, natürlich sündhaft teuer.
Also ich bin ja kein Sparfuchs, aber 8000 € oder mehr für einen PC? Nein. Das ist zu viel.

Es gibt auf dem Markt quasi keinen Laden der einen vernünftigen PC mit Wasserkühlung, mit normaler Hardware zu einem vernünftigen Preis anbietet.
Finde ich sehr schade.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2021)

Kommt immer auf den Umfang und Erfahrungen mit an.
Habe meine erste Wasserkühlung mit Schlauch an nur einem Tag umgebaut.


----------



## JackA (4. Januar 2021)

Meine erste Custom Wasserkühlung (damals war AiO noch ein Fremdwort) baute Ich vor ca. 16 Jahren (mit Teilen vom Zalman Reserator 1). In der ganzen Zeit ging auch so einiges schief (meistens waren es aber Leichtsinnsfehler, weil Ich mir wenig Zeit zum Denken nahm und alles immer schnellst möglich funktionieren hat müssen).
Am Anfang war es überwiegend wegen Übertaktungspotential, später eigentlich nur noch, weil mir die Bastelei Spaß machte, es spacig aussah und die Lautstärke sehr gering war.
Ich baute eigentlich schon immer Preis+Leistungs-Teile ein und wurde nie enttäuscht. Meine letzte Wakü bestand z.B aus G2 Radiatoren, DCP-450 Pumpe+AGB, Phobya CPU Kühler, Alphacool GPU Kühler, 120mm Lüftern, günstige 1/4 Zoll Schlauchtüllen für 10er PVC Schlauch und 10x14 PVC Gartenschlauch (für nen Intel i7-4770 und GTX 1070). Mit der richtigen Ansteuerung der Lüfter lief der Aufbau absolut lautlos, egal ob idle oder last.
Seit dem Wechsel auf AM4 mit dem Ryzen 3700x und den Mangel an günstigen CPU Wasserkühlern (wobei Ich mich mal vllt. bei Richer umsehe) bin Ich auf Luftkühlung umgestiegen (Neptwin V2). Schön groß um leise und kühl zu bleiben. Absolut ausreichend, aber unter Last hört man die Lüfter einfach deutlich, das ist kein Vergleich zu einer gut optimierten Wasserkühlung, auch wenn der Preisunterschied schon deutlich ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkervmax (4. Januar 2021)

Wenn du ne MSI RTX 3090 für 1500€ bekommt schnell kaufen ...
Zur Zeit um 1900€ wenn eine zu bekommen ist und die Karte ist echt leise


----------



## Tekkla (4. Januar 2021)

JackA schrieb:


> Schön groß um leise und kühl zu bleiben. Absolut ausreichend, aber unter Last hört man die Lüfter einfach deutlich, das ist kein Vergleich zu einer gut optimierten Wasserkühlung, auch wenn der Preisunterschied schon deutlich ist.


Es kommt da ja auch immer auf das individuelle Empfinden an. Seit jeher haben mich Lüfter genervt. Mit dem jetzigen Kühlkreislauf ist Ruhe in der Bude. Und da man sich die meisten Teile eh auf Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte zulegt, ist das mit dem Preisunterschied dann auch sehr relativ. Vom Bastelspass ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Januar 2021)

Ich musste feststellen, das immer irgendetwas hörbar ist.

-Am Anfang waren es zu laute Lüfter im PC---> CPU Wassergekühlt. 
-Dann waren die gpu lüfter zu laut ---> Gpu Wassergekühlt. 
-Dann waren wegen der grösseren Abwärme wieder die Lüfter der Radiatoren zu laut ---> MoRa angeschlossen.
-Danach hörte man die d5 Pumpe im Gehäuse ---> eine 2 e Pumpe extern nebem dem MoRa sauber entkoppelt eingebaut.

Und nun höre ich nichts mehr vom Rechner, dafür ärgert mich nun der Lüfter von meinem Monitor Asus Rog Swift Pg 27UQ...

Also irgendwas ist immer, wie leiser man das System macht umso mehr stören einem die kleinen Nebengeräusche.

Ich überlege nun mein G-Sync Modul vom Monitor in den Kühlkreislauf zu binden. Sobald meine Garantie abgelaufen ist, schraube ich den Monitor einmal auf, und studiere die Kühlung. Der Lüfter triggert mich extrem. Aber der Monitor ist halt schon nice


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Januar 2021)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Ich habe 100% Lüftkühlung und das System ist nicht zu hören.





Berserkervmax schrieb:


> die Karte ist echt leise


Ja was denn nun? Hörbar scheint sie ja doch zu sein, auch wenn sie leise ist.
Andererseits kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass eine 400W-Karte auch nur ansatzweise leise ist. Welche Lüfterdrehzahl liegt an?


----------



## Berserkervmax (4. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun? Hörbar scheint sie ja doch zu sein, auch wenn sie leise ist.
> Andererseits kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass eine 400W-Karte auch nur ansatzweise leise ist. Welche Lüfterdrehzahl liegt an?


Wenn man die RTX 3090 undervoltet schon

Zur Zeit 1905Mhz bei 0,881Volt . Das sind 260-280Watt also rund 80-100Watt weniger.
Min GPU Lüfter sind 800RPM. Die man nicht hört.
Beim Spielen drehen die Lüfter dann ca. 900 RPM
System ist sehr gut belüftet weil anidees AI8 mit 5x120mm 1x 140mm. Alles Eloops entkoppelt.
Dazu einen NH-D15S mit 2x 140mm auf dem 9900k ( der geköpft ist / 8auer CPU)

Das alles ist so leise im Spielebetrieb das ich das Projekt Wasserkühlung verworfen habe.
Beim Surfen schaltet das MB sogar Lüfter ab wenn das System kalt genung ist.

Wasserkühlung und Lautstärke ist kein Argument mehr !
Optik, haben wollen und Kühlungsreserven schon


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Januar 2021)

Wenn man der Karte ne ganze Menge Leistung wegnimmt, dann kann das schon leise sein. Zwischen 280 und 380W ist schließlich ein gewisser Unterschied.
Wenn du das so machst, dann ja, das ist ziemlich leise. Geht halt auch mit doppeltem Verbrauch in noch leiser, wenn man will.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn man der Karte ne ganze Menge Leistung wegnimmt, dann kann das schon leise sein. Zwischen 280 und 380W ist schließlich ein gewisser Unterschied.
> Wenn du das so machst, dann ja, das ist ziemlich leise. Geht halt auch mit doppeltem Verbrauch in noch leiser, wenn man will.


Naja..  ich denke ja auch wie du meine Strix läuft selbst mit 480 Watt...
Aber mal ehrlich 1900mhz. Vs 2070mhz (mehr packt leider auch meine strix nicht überall stable mit 480 Watt) 

Machen FPS mässig vieleicht 2-3 FPS aus (in UHD)  das ist echt nicht game breaking mässig. Und ist sicher keine "Menge" an Performance, welche man da einbüsst.

Aber ja das geht wohl wirklich nur mit Wasser!


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Januar 2021)

Und deine Karte nutzt wirklich die vollen 480W aus oder hängst du nicht doch im Spannungslimit?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2021)

Sorry, ist für mich Unfug... ich kaufe mir keine teurere Hardware um sie dann kastrieren zu müssen. Dann kann ich mir direkt eine günstigere Karte mit weniger Leistung kaufen. Mit meiner Wasserkühlung muss ich zum einem nichts kastrieren und zum anderem habe ich mehr Spielraum um OC zu betreiben. Meine Grafikkarte kann ich auf etwa 40-42°C halten ohne UV betreiben zu müssen.

Mein Rechner ist ohne Mora leise und mit dem Mora sogar lautlos.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Und deine Karte nutzt wirklich die vollen 480W aus oder hängst du nicht doch im Spannungslimit?


Kommt aufs Spiel/Anwendung an. In vielen Spielen bin ich im Spannungslimit bei 300 bis 400 Watt. Da gänge dann logischerweise auch mehr takt. 
CP77 würde wohl auch mi 2150mhz noch laufen. Aber in einigen Anwendungen laufe ich bei 0.975v bereits knapp ins Power Limit.
Deshalb hat sich das bei mir als "Sweet Spot" etabliert 0.975v bei so 2050mhz läuft Stabil und nur selten ins Power Limit.

Höherer takt läuft bei der Spannung nicht mehr stabil und eine höhere Spannung führt dazu, das ich zb. Bei Time spy bereits ins Power Limit laufe, trotz 480 Watt.

Klar ich könnte mit Offset übertakten, dann würde die Karte etwas höher takten, falls noch Spielraum übrig bleibt im Power Limit. Aber dann springt der takt ständig hoch und runter. Das gefällt mir nicht.
Ich mag die 2050mhz. Dafür durchgehend


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2021)

Das liegt daran das die Grafikkarten auch je nach Temperaturen skalieren. Das ist auch eines der Vorteile der Wasserkühlung.
Mit dem Umbau habe ich bei mir zwischen Kühler und GPU Flüssigmetall verwendet. Zusätzlich habe ich zwischen Backplate und PCB noch Pads gesetzt und leite so einiges an Wärme auch auf die Backplate. Dadurch komme ich in Spiele auf etwa 37-39°C oder max. Spitzen bis zu 42°C. Meine 2080 Super taktet dann alleine wegen der Temepratur nicht so stark runter.

Mit Luft hatte ich meine Grafikkarte auch ausgetestet und hier hat sie mit 72-75°C fast 100 MHz runter getaktet.
Mit Wasser ist es nur eine Taktstufe von 15 MHz. Wobei meine Lüfter so laufen das mein Rechner damit lautlos ist, ich könnte die Lüfter noch schneller drehen lassen und dann würde meine Wassertemperatur noch ein paar Grad besser werden. Da die Wassertemperatur immer ausschlaggebend ist würde auch die GPU Temperatur ein paar Grad runter gehen und dann ständig unter 40°C bleiben.

So sehen meine Temperaturen mit 5 GHz aus.
Mit nur 4,7 GHz was ich normalerweise immer anliegen habe würde ich sogar mit der CPU-Temperatur noch niedriger kommen. Hängt dann auch damit zusammen das ich statt 1,225v nur noch 1,120v unter Last an Spannung brauche. Natürlich sind die neuen Grafikkarte eine ganz andere Leistungsklasse, denn ich komme mit offenem PL nur max. auf 313 Watt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2021)

JackA schrieb:


> Meine erste Custom Wasserkühlung (damals war AiO noch ein Fremdwort) baute Ich vor ca. 16 Jahren (mit Teilen vom Zalman Reserator 1).


Ich hab tatsächlich mit nem (gebraucht für sub 50€) AC-Set angefangen. Eheim Station, Nexxus XP und nen 120er Radi. War quasi ein Vorläufer der AIO aber im Gegensatz zu diesen komplett aus Standardteilen mit Standardgewinden. Kurz darauf dann nen (wiederum gebrauchten) 360er Radi ins System und alsbald den (wieder gebrauchten) GPU-Kühler und am Ende war das ganze System für +-100€ unter Wasser gesetzt.
Wenn man auf Kühlleistung und nicht auf neu und Optik geht ist Wakü eben garnicht soo teuer.
Teuer ist der Basteldrang der nach dem ersten Aufbau kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Januar 2021)

Vor allem sollte man die Nutzungsdauer nicht unterschätzen. Eine komplette Wasserkühlung kann zwar schnell 400-500 Euro verschlingen, wenn man alles neu kauft (gebraucht sind 50-80 Prozent Einsparung drin) und mindestens noch mal so viel, wenn alles besonders toll aussehen soll. Aber dann halten manche Komponenten quasi ewig. Ich habe in meinem aktuellen System noch Anschlüsse, Pumpe und Überwachungstechnik, die ich vor rund 15 Jahren gekauft habe. Gebraucht gekauft obendrein. Vermutlich sind auch noch Schlauchstücke aus der Zeit im Einsatz, den CPU-Kühler habe ich nur einmal wechseln müssen und Radiatoren wurden zwar mehrfach ergänzt, aber nie entsorgt. Umgelegt auf die enorme Einsatzdauer ist man dann bei wenigen Euro pro Monat, die eine Wasserkühlung kostet – mit Ausnahme der GPU-Kühler, die jedesmal mit 100-150 Euro zu Buche schlagen. Aber so groß ist im High-End-Segment oft auch der Unterschied zwischen der billigsten Referenzkarte am Markt, die Wasserkühlungsnutzer gerne als Basis nehmen, und dem Aufpreis auf ein bessere Custom-Design, dass nicht annähernd an die Kühlleistung der Wasserkühlung herankommt. Gerade wer es sehr leise und sehr stark mag, also an die Grenzen der Luftkühlungsmöglichkeiten gehen müsste, kann mit Wasserkühlung sogar geringfügig sparen. (Garantierverlust und Bastelaufwand bleiben als Nachteile aber bestehen.)


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2021)

Sehe ich auch so, die ersten Ausgaben sind immer die höchsten, danach ist es nicht mehr so viel.
Aber wer keine 100 Euro für ein Kühler ausgeben möchte, der wird auch keine Wasserkühlung einbauen, denn selbst kleine Umbauten haben mich 100-300 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Berserkervmax (4. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn man der Karte ne ganze Menge Leistung wegnimmt, dann kann das schon leise sein. Zwischen 280 und 380W ist schließlich ein gewisser Unterschied.
> Wenn du das so machst, dann ja, das ist ziemlich leise. Geht halt auch mit doppeltem Verbrauch in noch leiser, wenn man will


original Booste die MSI auch nur um die 1900Mhz weil dann das Powerlimt eingreift und die GPU langsamer macht

Im 3dmark haste mit Undervolt mehr Punkte wie original








						Nvidia Benchmark-Rangliste nach Modellen
					

Sodala @KCX bin auch mit einem 1 Aufschlag dabei:  NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Grafikkarten Benchmark Resultat - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X470 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B78) (3dmark.com)  Alles @ Stock  Grafikpunkte: 19.387  Ryzen 3700X G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3600 MHz CL14...




					www.computerbase.de
				




Man klaut keine Leistung mit Undervolt und Übertaktung


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2021)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Man klaut keine Leistung mit Undervolt und Übertaktung


Kommt auf das UV mit an, denn möchte ich eine bestimmte Spannung nicht überschreiten dann muss der Takt auch dementsprechend mit runter gehen. Was du meist ist UV mit OC, was auch geht. Aber dann wirst du kaum noch 850mv damit mit einem OC Takt erreichen. Hängt aber am ende alles von der Grafikkarte und der Güte des Chips ab. Egal ob Grafikkarte oder Prozessor, ein bestimmter Takt stellt immer eine mindestspannung voraus und wird diese unterschritten läuft das System nicht immer stabil.


----------



## Berserkervmax (4. Januar 2021)

Schau dir den Link an.
Habe ich gemacht mit meiner MSI RTX.
Das Powerlimit ist mit 380Watt eben ein bischen Mau.

Eine EVGA mit 500Watt Powerlimit unterWasser ( wenn es dafür was gibt) ist bestimmt Richtung 22000Punkte aber  20900 schaffe ich auch
Nur für 800 Punkte mehr100Watt Verbrauch ist eben Schwachsinn im Alltag.









						I scored 17 697 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				












						I scored 18 446 in Time Spy
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Genau ist es eben auch bei der CPU.
Klar kann Wasser das bestimmt alles kühl halten aber auch dort würde ich den Punkt suchen für Leistung und Energieverbrauch


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2021)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Klar kann Wasser das bestimmt alles kühl halten aber auch dort würde ich den Punkt suchen für Leistung und Energieverbrauch


Ob ich am ende 30mv mehr oder weniger anliegen haben ist mir egal.
Kann auch 2040MHz mit 8000MHz und nur 1,000v laufen lassen und unter 2000 MHz bzw. 8000 MHz der VRam möchte ich nicht gehen.
Ohne UV komme ich auf 1,035-1,050v.

UV hat aber damals mit COD Probleme gemacht, aber mit keinem anderem Spiel, daher habe ich am ende nur noch mein GPU Takt auf +50 gesetzt was etwa 2055 MHz ergibt und den Speicher auf +250 Mhz, was 8000 Mhz ergibt. An der Spannung habe ich nichts gemacht und PL musste ich hochsetzen, sonst macht die Grafikkarte mit 250 Watt dicht. So komme ich im Schnitt auf 220-270 Watt. Von den Temperaturen her habe ich keinerlei Probleme, da sie um die  40°C +/- liegen.

Max. OC ist bei mir 2100/9000 MHz.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Januar 2021)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Man klaut keine Leistung mit Undervolt und Übertaktung


Ja, man kann seine Karte so tunen, dass die bei weniger Verbrauch gleiche Leistung erzielt. Oder aber auf maximale Leistung im vorhandenen Powerlimit, ja nachdem, wie man will. Das Prinzip ist ziemlich gleich.
Unter Luft kann ich verstehen, dass man auf Effizienz optimiert, unter Wasser störts mich nicht, wenn die Hardware säuft wie ein Loch.


----------



## Der_Apfeldieb (28. Februar 2021)

Da sich mein Lockdown Projekt 2021 so langsam zum Ende neigt, kann ich auch mal ein paar Bilder teilen.

11°C Keller MoRa


----------



## latinoramon (28. Februar 2021)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Nur für 800 Punkte mehr100Watt Verbrauch ist eben Schwachsinn im Alltag.


Nicht verallgemeinern.
Gibt auch solche wie ich, denen der Verbrauch Ladde ist und für 100 Punkte mehr, auch 100 Watt mehr in kauf nimmt.
Ich bin kein Freund von Undervolting. Auch im Alltag nicht.


----------



## Berserkervmax (28. Februar 2021)

Habe mir 4400 Ram gesteckt .
Der läuft jetzt mit 4133CL16 und optimierten Sub-Timings bringt  mehr als doppelt soviel wie Übertakten der CPU ohne großen Mehrverbrauch <4Watt


----------



## Dudelll (18. April 2021)

Da sind ja echt schon sehr coole Projekte dabei, auch wenn ich mich mit übertrieben viel rgb wohl nie anfreunden werde ^^

Hab fast ein bischen ein schlechtes Gewissen weil ich momentan keine Zeit find das System auch optisch etwas aufzuwerten, häng immer noch am Schritt das ich die noctuas die noch im case sind mal einfärben müsste :p

Aber immerhin hab ich cpu und gpu Block schon mal in den Farben die ich haben wollte, mal schauen ob ich zu dem Rest komme bevor das System wieder veraltet ist und getauscht wird ... vermutlich nicht xD


----------



## theGucky (14. Juni 2021)

Da ich im zweiten Stock wohne, gibt es bei mir keine Kellerkühlung XD

Ehrlich gesagt, Wasserkühlung wäre bei mir nur Mittel für bessere Kühlung und weniger Lautstärke...
Auch kein farbiges Wasser, RGB oder so, solange es lange hält ohne was nachgucken zu müssen.
Dafür aber gerne in der SFF Größe wie ein NR oder gar Ncase M1.
Letzterer ist bei mir in Planung, aber erst mit der nächsten CPU Gen. Wegen dem neuen Sockel ist die Planung erst noch im Stillstand ^^.

Ansonten sind schon schöne PCs dabei. Aber am Ende muss es meist nur dem Besitzer gefallen und ich mag es eher schlicht und praktikabel. Für LANs, wenn es die wieder gibt, sind große Wakü-PCs meist zu schwer XD


----------



## ImaginaryDNA (1. Januar 2022)

Wie setzen sich in der Kompaktwasserkühlungs-Rangliste die Noten zusammen? Die Kriterien, bzw. deren Wichtungen lassen sich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Haxtible (17. Mai 2022)

Ja meine Kiste ist auch drin pic 18 doch ist das photo alt etwa 5 monate


----------

